# Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread (now with extra MEGA) - Part 6



## Tazmo (Oct 11, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Naruto (Oct 11, 2013)

*Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread (now with extra MEGA)*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

[YOUTUBE]buNpK1nJ0-M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

I CLAIM THIS THREAD IN THE NAME AND GLORY OF AEGISLASH


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 11, 2013)

Damnit I'm going to make the financially un-sound decision to by both games and just borrow my sisters' 3DS.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

ONE HOUR 

ONE FUCKING HOUR


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2013)

Finishing up Pokemon Origins in order to get ready for X & Y later this morning.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 11, 2013)

I am getting both games Sunday night


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am at route 4, trying to get Eevee


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 11, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Damnit I'm going to make the financially un-sound decision to by both games and just borrow my sisters' 3DS.



Could be worse...

Could be like me, planning on getting both games on two 3DSs...


----------



## Bioness (Oct 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am getting both games Sunday night



Why so late man? You should be waiting out in the cold like the rest of us.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

I fear I will have to get the games Sunday, too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 11, 2013)

Four more hours for me for midnight eShop releases...

Assuming it doesn't crash.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



playing using the boy character, and the small female wearing the pink shirt makes a shipping moment when you watch fireworks together


----------



## Bioness (Oct 11, 2013)

Everything that happens between characters can be taken as a shipping moment.



You should see the stuff people are able to notice.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2013)

On the day before X and Y I now have every pokemon except Genesect .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

wait Eevee is at route 4 correct? taking forever to find him


----------



## Firaea (Oct 11, 2013)

I wanted to pick Froakie and Charmander, but a quick glance at the Kalos Pokedex seems to  tell me that there aren't many viable grass types, so maybe I should go with Chespin instead.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2013)

Going to choose male MC for Pokemon X and Female MC for Pokemon Y


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Everything that happens between characters can be taken as a shipping moment.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see the stuff people are able to notice.



Dear god don't remind me of _them_, it took me ages to stop bothering with the ones that this forum's named after.



Kira Yamato said:


> Going to choose male MC for Pokemon X and Female MC for Pokemon Y




You doing that too, huh?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Everything that happens between characters can be taken as a shipping moment.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see the stuff people are able to notice.





'it's my first time watching fireworks with a boy.... i'll never forget it'


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

SHe wearing a strange skirt like your sig?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

So no help with the Eevee part?


----------



## Saru (Oct 11, 2013)

I just saw a bunch of Mega Spoilers on Serebii and stats on Smogon 

too hype today  

I'm gonna take my time playing this game like I did with White, but I'm gonna start breeding Pok?mon as soon as I unlock/get to the post battle area (e.g. Battle Subway).


----------



## Sanji (Oct 11, 2013)

Just noticed we have almost zero information on Dedenne. Where do you even find one?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

Going with 252 Attack 200 sp 56 hp  Greninja :3


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2013)

So I could download this digitally with money I don't have in three hours, or wait eleven hours to pick up my preordered copy. Decisions. >.>

(Regardless, getting Y physically tomorrow, was just wondering if I should download X)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2013)

Going to go get it toniht at gamestop (midnight release).


----------



## Zorp (Oct 12, 2013)

Going to bed now.  When I wake up, it will be time to get the game.  And my Pokemon X/Y 3DS XL case. :33

[YOUTUBE]t7KQp2gNZvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 12, 2013)

Woo I got my games!


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

Got the game 



And yes that is a totally awesome Pokemon blanket that I've had for over a decade.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 12, 2013)

Damn i still gotta wait till the morning since my gamestop is shitty and doesn't do midnight releases.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

The top everything is now Pokemon


----------



## Saru (Oct 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Got the game
> 
> 
> 
> And yes that is a totally awesome Pokemon blanket that I've had for over a decade.



 

I had the same blanket, actually. I got rid if it a few years ago at a yard sale.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 12, 2013)

Got my copy of Pokemon X

But man there were some weird people at my midnight launch


----------



## Saru (Oct 12, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Got my copy of Pokemon X
> 
> But man there were some weird people at my midnight launch



the freaks come out at midnight


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

Saru said:


> I had the same blanket, actually. I got rid if it a few years ago at a yard sale.



My family owned two of them, I have the older one and I think my Dad has another in storage. Mine is actually really worn and has been sewn back together I don't know how many times.



Zidane said:


> Got my copy of Pokemon X
> 
> But man there were some weird people at my midnight launch



Oddly enough everyone at the one I went to looked average.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

GOT THE GAME

GOODBYE FOREVER

UNLESS I NEED HELP FINDING A HONEDGE


----------



## Saru (Oct 12, 2013)

bye, blunt 



Bioness said:


> My family owned two of them, I have the older one and I think my Dad has another in storage. Mine is actually really worn and has been sewn back together I don't know how many times.
> 
> Oddly enough everyone at the one I went to looked average.



I never get to keep my sentimental things if my parents see a potential profit. 

anyway, I can't pickup the game until late tomorrow (evening/night), so I probably will be somewhere else (the rest of the weekend for sure).


----------



## Reyes (Oct 12, 2013)

There were like three normal people and the rest looking like they haven't bathed or shaved in years and a few people that looked like fucking creepers.

Plus there were a bunch of crying kids with parents who didn't tell them to calm down or stop (The parents cam out get get Pokemon for themselves)


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Got the game
> 
> 
> 
> And yes that is a totally awesome Pokemon blanket that I've had for over a decade.



I don't see a image. 

In light of this news though, I have a Pikachu and Mew blanket (well, two, since I have my brothers' as well) from the first movie. I got it probably around the same time the movie released in America, so 1998ish?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2013)

Never been more butthurt in my life...


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I don't see a image.
> 
> In light of this news though, I have a Pikachu and Mew blanket (well, two, since I have my brothers' as well) from the first movie. I got it probably around the same time the movie released in America, so 1998ish?





It is on lolphotobucket.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2013)

All that shows up is a gray square.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I don't see a image.
> 
> In light of this news though, I have a Pikachu and Mew blanket (well, two, since I have my brothers' as well) from the first movie. I got it probably around the same time the movie released in America, so 1998ish?



Well shit, Bioness and I have the same blanket.

But I knitted myself a giant pillowcase that I stuck all the stuffed animals I had in.

We have two as well XD


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well shit, Bioness and I have the same blanket.
> 
> But I knitted myself a giant pillowcase that I stuck all the stuffed animals I had in.



I don't have any pillows, but I do have a Pikachu stuffed animal (and my brothers Squirtle) which are in my room. I think we got those when we were six, when Pokemon was first sort of big. 

I wish I had knitting skills.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> GOT THE GAME
> 
> GOODBYE FOREVER
> 
> UNLESS I NEED HELP FINDING A HONEDGE



ITS AVAILABLE PRETTY EARLY.

like before 2nd gym.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 12, 2013)

My Eevee, Squirtle, and Dratini plushies are on my dresser right now.

I don't know what happened to my giant Pikachu though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

I got a giant frog a giant meowth, a gengar, A giant Pikablu and a Giant Charizard.

So where's that list of poekmon not available in X&Y?


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 12, 2013)

I live on the West Coast *cries*


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 12, 2013)

I probably won't get my game for another 15-16 hours. UPS is always late to my house.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 12, 2013)

RedZ1900 said:


> I live on the West Coast *cries*



Me too...

Just a lil under an hour and 15 min.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2013)

RedZ1900 said:


> I live on the West Coast *cries*





Abanikochan said:


> Me too...
> 
> Just a lil under an hour and 15 min.



I know your guys' pain. 

Except my town is so small that we don't have a gamestop near us, and the closest one is 'too small' to have a midnight release.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Modest Female Fennekin. Fuck yuh. 



Rain's Angel said:


> ITS AVAILABLE PRETTY EARLY.
> 
> like before 2nd gym.


YES!


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 12, 2013)

I got iiiiit! I have Y version, friend code is 4098-2758-3357, team chespin lets go son


----------



## ElementX (Oct 12, 2013)

I GOT IT!!!

Lol Trevor just nicknamed me Big L. He knows what's up, thats my little homie


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 12, 2013)

Pokemon XY Lines

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Got a Farfetch'd


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 12, 2013)

You can all go fuck yourselves. Fucking assholes. I hope your 3DSs break down.

The person who finds an Infernapite is cool, tho. They can keep theirs.


Also, random observation: all the player characters have headgear, while none of the rivals do, except for Bianca. From the looks of it, even the gender that you don't choose in XY removes their hat.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> You can all go fuck yourselves. Fucking assholes. I hope your 3DSs break down.
> 
> The person who finds an Infernapite is cool, tho. They can keep theirs.
> 
> ...


Wait, they become your rival? Are you able to name your 'opposite character' rival or will it be like the past few gens where there's a set name?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 12, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Wait, they become your rival? Are you able to name your 'opposite character' rival or will it be like the past few gens where there's a set name?


I don't think you can. I watched the first 1h of the game that somebody recorded before release and didn't see an option to name any of the 4 friends/rivals.

And, yeah, there were screenshots way back that showed both Serena and Calem together. We already knew the opposite gender will be tagging along.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

MUH BRAIXEN

DAT STICK


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Fuck, Litleo using Leer is funny as fuck 

[staring intensifies]


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 12, 2013)

So I'm downloading Y&X on my two 3DSs right now. Gonna play Y a bit while the second Y is downloading on the second 3DS.

Can't wait for tomorrow morning, as that's when I'll get my physical X copy.

Feels kinda strange to get the game digitally first.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 12, 2013)

Got my copy of the game.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd say not even 20% has downloaded.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey guys, just so you know, you can catch Riolu on Route 22 before or after the first gym.

It's kinda a rare encounter so it might take a few tries.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2013)

Ten hours can't come quickly enough. >.>

Oh well, I suppose that's what sleeping is for. 

By the time I wake up, I expect news of either a Latias/Latios mega stone. 

/probablyhavemyexpectationstoohigh


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 12, 2013)

Yay finally got my copy AND a silly looking Fennekin hat thing I can't seem to figure out!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Hey guys, just so you know, you can catch Riolu on Route 22 before or after the first gym.
> 
> It's kinda a rare encounter so it might take a few tries.


Confirmed best generation.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 12, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> So I'm downloading Y&X on my two 3DSs right now. Gonna play Y a bit while the second Y is downloading on the second 3DS.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow morning, as that's when I'll get my physical X copy.
> 
> Feels kinda strange to get the game digitally first.



So you will have 3 copies of each game? Seems a bit wasteful but it's your money.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 12, 2013)

Gunners said:


> So you will have 3 copies of each game? Seems a bit wasteful but it's your money.





I'll have two copies of each game. One 3DS is all digital, while the other has Y and X will be a physical copy.

It also helped that all the money that went into this idea was already funded about three months after the games were announced so... yeah... Preparation...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> *I'll have two copies of each game*. One 3DS is all digital, while the other has Y and X will be a physical copy.
> 
> It also helped that all the money that went into this idea was already funded about three months after the games were announced so... yeah... Preparation...


... 

why?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 12, 2013)

Seemed like a good idea, and I'm fulfilling some OCD thing going on.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

SHINY FLABEBE



MUST NOT KILL

Edit: It's not Shiny. They just come in different colors.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Ralts on Route 4.

AND ITS MODEST

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> SHINY FLABEBE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zehahaha. Kinda makes you wonder what the shiny ones will be like.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

I have both versions on two different 3DS'es, but regardless I'd still love to exchange FCs with NF users. Could anyone add me, if possible? Things would be more fun 

FC:
4124 - 5013 - 1344​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Too cute.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

Iron Man, don't even remind me.
I want my Mega Infernape ​


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Hey guys, just so you know, you can catch Riolu on Route 22 before or after the first gym.
> 
> It's kinda a rare encounter so it might take a few tries.



you get given a free Lucario later so probably worth saving the time.

finally got to the 2nd gym, the route there was soooo long I think it's the biggest gap between the first two gyms.

I do give props to gamefreak tho, the gym leaders have neat pokemon and the gym trainers dont have multiplied pokes and have pretty cool unique ones. no geodudes in the rock gym yesssss


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 12, 2013)

No Geodudes in the rock gym?

BRB canceling my preorder


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> you get given a free Lucario later so probably worth saving the time.


A free level 32 Lucario that comes with its own Megastone, even.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

well people can only try for Meloetta when Pokemon Bank is up so that probably has to wait.

Oddish is available pretty early so idk why nobody checked it yet. unless you can't get a sun stone


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

I wish I could find a single shiny in X/Y.​


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Subscribing in the new thread.

So, how many got their games now?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2013)

Amazon says estimated delivery is October 18th.

BRB, killing self.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Subscribing in the new thread.
> 
> So, how many got their games now?



Got X Since yesterday from Japanese eShop. Today I got Y on my European 3DS.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

trying to find eevee =/


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Got X Since yesterday from Japanese eShop. Today I got Y on my European 3DS.



            .


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Hopefully going as soon as GameStop opens.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

It isn't open? Oh, that's gotta suck, huh?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

To think it's been already that long since January.​


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

tryna evolve eevee to sylveon now =/ hard work


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Amazon says estimated delivery is October 18th.
> 
> BRB, killing self.



And I thought it was bad for me


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

Soft resetting for Adamant  is such a pain...

EDIT: Got it!​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Eternity said:


> It isn't open? Oh, that's gotta suck, huh?



Yawn

Try again...


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2013)

Dear god this game is good. I've burned my entire day just playing. Forgot to eat lunch and dinner. Its bonkers how many different pokemon are in the wild. I had something like 10 pokes caught in the first 3 squares of grass alone.

Swarms are a bit infuriating. Nothing hurts more than hitting a swarm of 5, all of them faster than your pokemon, and then all 5 using an accuracy/attack dropping move.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

^ what hurts more is when you dont' have any moves that hit multiple targets

x/y is definitely far more enjoyable than previous games. i've been spamming pokemon amie and the special training thing for evs because they're really fun.

... i'm really dumb to have deleted that fairy move off. god damn it.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 12, 2013)

Sweden:

None of the shops got any e-shop cards.

I cant buy pokemon from the store, it takes my money for one full week than take it back. I have talked to my bank but they say its Nintendo. 

Crap.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ what hurts more is when you dont' have any moves that hit multiple targets
> 
> x/y is definitely far more enjoyable than previous games. i've been spamming pokemon amie and the special training thing for evs because they're really fun.
> 
> ... i'm really dumb to have deleted that fairy move off. god damn it.


Luckily, my Vivillon has Struggle Bug, which hits everyone.

I'm really bad at the Super Training... It took me an hour and a half to get past the Level 2 Special Defense game. And I only realized you can move your poke until after I had cleared out all 3 levels.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

MEGA SCIZOR 

They've treated Scizor well. Chainsaw claws  
Ability still being technician  
Mega Bullet Punches 
etc.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 12, 2013)

Been trying to catch a Ralts for like forever since I accidentally killed the first one I met.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

evolved Pancham to Pangoro

i'm stupid enough to delete Baby Doll Eyes from Eevee.... it needs a fairy move to evolve to sylveon -.-


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Which first gen starter should I choose for Y?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> evolved Pancham to Pangoro
> 
> i'm stupid enough to delete Baby Doll Eyes from Eevee.... *it needs a fairy move to evolve to sylveon -.-*


So thats how it evolves into Sylveon. Interesting.



Eternity said:


> Which first gen starter should I choose for Y?


I went with Charmander, solely for the Mega. I've a fondess for Bulbasaur, though. I guess, go with what complements your planned team, or gen 6 starter?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

apparently you need to max affection in Pokemon Amie + have a Fairy move and level up.

gamefreak dont make this difficult 4 me


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, I am getting Charmander on X, but is Mega Charizard Y still good compared to Mega Venusaur or Mega Blastoise? I chose Fennekin for my 6th gen starter, so maybe I should get Bulbasaur?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2013)

^ I'd pick Bulbasaur, with Fennekin as the starter. Either way, though, there'll be a bunch of other water/grass pokemons to choose from in the game.



Rain's Angel said:


> apparently you need to max affection in Pokemon Amie + have a Fairy move and level up.
> 
> gamefreak dont make this difficult 4 me



I'm not really getting how Amie works. I do the whole petting thing, but it doesn't always result in hearts? And when I drop the little cakes in, they just reject it.

I've just decided to ignore it until I read somewhere how to work it properly.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

I also asked this question to Rain's Angel, but I'd like to ask it to everyone else who has picked the male trainer too:

Did Serena (one of your 'rivals'/the trainer you didn't pick) have blonde hair and a pony tail in your game too?

I'm just trying to figure out if the trainer you didn't pick's hair/appearance is selected randomly or that it's always the same.

And if she did have a ponytail, did that change later?

I'm just trying to make sense of 'rival trainer's appearance' the system by trying to falsify this hypotheses of mine.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2013)

Yep, mine did. I made my male character black, with black hair. Serena was white, with blonde hair.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

amie really affects critical hits. if my poke lands a critical hit, it'll say something like Pokemon and Trainer have bonded so well it resulted in a critical hit or smth like that. and a heart would come out of my pokemon.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> Yep, mine did. I made my male character black, with black hair. Serena was white, with blonde hair.



Did she have a ponytail?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> ^ I'd pick Bulbasaur, with Fennekin as the starter. Either way, though, there'll be a bunch of other water/grass pokemons to choose from in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



basically when you click 'swtch pokemon' it will tell you the level of affection, hunger and game playment of each pokemon.

play the mini games etc. to get the food and then feed them and pet them. usually when a pokemon suddenly does smth and like a bajillion hearts appear, it will go up one level in affection

@Scizor

didn't see it but yes, the rival trainer has no hat, blonde ponytail. nothing else other than that. so far it hasn't changed.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Did she have a ponytail?



Yeah, she did.



Rain's Angel said:


> basically when you click 'swtch pokemon' it will tell you the level of affection, hunger and game playment of each pokemon.
> 
> play the mini games etc. to get the food and then feed them and pet them. usually when a pokemon suddenly does smth and like a bajillion hearts appear, it will go up one level in affection





Rain's Angel said:


> amie really affects critical hits. if my poke lands a critical hit, it'll say something like Pokemon and Trainer have bonded so well it resulted in a critical hit or smth like that. and a heart would come out of my pokemon.



Welp, I'm going to have to go raise that now. More tedious hubaloo. 


On another note, I'm really liking all the little updates the game has. Like when trading with characterse in-game, you no longer need to have the necessary pokemon in your team. You just talk to the guy, and then select the pokemon from your computer box. I love that.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> @Scizor
> 
> didn't see it but yes, the rival trainer has no hat, blonde ponytail. nothing else other than that. so far it hasn't changed.





Bergelmir said:


> Yeah, she did.



Alright, hypotheses falsified: it's not random.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## D T (Oct 12, 2013)

I looked at the new pokedex. Is it me or are there a lot less new pokemon in this new generation?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2013)

where I can find Eevee? damn it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> where I can find Eevee? damn it



Route 10.

which is the route after the 2nd gym. should find snubbull etc there too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> Route 10.
> 
> which is the route after the 2nd gym. should find snubbull etc there too.



Thanks.. I was looking at the wrong route..Jesus.

Second Gym here I go


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2013)

My team so far

Pancham
Frogadier
Charmeleon
Pikachu


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

That seemingly over the top post about Mega Scizor I made on the previous page turns out not to be enough to vent my excitement:

Mega Scizor's existence and design makes me the happiest man alive.

There, I said it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

reflection cave is probably one of the coolest looking caves, along with glittering cave.

current team:
pangoro
delphox
wartortle
vivilion (jungle pattern)
eevee
amaura

gonna take a break in a bit


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm getting the game sooooon!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2013)

For some reason Pancham was hard to capture. He was just mean and I did like that.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 12, 2013)

Dear NF,
Today I tortured myself.

Stopped by a game store because fuck it. Coulda buy a 3DS for 170 euros and either X or Y for 45. I could get it today. I could have the game. My first console and game in a veeeeery long time. I just... dunno, man.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

have you lucky X/Y having guys found any shinies yet?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Nope              .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2013)

no shinies yet..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

nope.

finally evolved eevee to sylveon. charm is at level 29 (if you accidentally delete baby doll eyes).


----------



## Sanji (Oct 12, 2013)

Getting X on the 17th.

Enjoy your happiness while it lasts fools...going to watch walkthroughs like a loser.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2013)

I hate all of you


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I hate all of you



Here, have a hug: 


And here, have some salt for that wound as well.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2013)

I seriously hope Amazon delivers this shit by monday at the latest.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 12, 2013)

Going to gamestop now. It was nice knowing you guys. Pokemon shall now consume my everything.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 12, 2013)

Where can I find a light ball in X/Y? :/

I wasn't intending on using Pikachu, but hearing that adorable cry has changed my mind. :33


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Where can I find a light ball in X/Y? :/
> 
> I wasn't intending on using Pikachu, but hearing that adorable cry has changed my mind. :33



Yeah he's an adorable little fucker.

I'm thinking I'll probably roll with Mareep this time around though


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Where can I find a light ball in X/Y? :/
> 
> I wasn't intending on using Pikachu, but hearing that adorable cry has changed my mind. :33



you can find it on wild pikachus iirc.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 12, 2013)

IM GETTING MY GAMES TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 12, 2013)

Can someone repost mega scizor?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you can find it on wild pikachus iirc.



I've caught like ten wild Pikachus and I still can't get a light ball.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2013)

Got the games myself. Omigosh these games are amazing.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone repost mega scizor?





*Estimated stat spread:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



70/150/140/65/100/75






Firaea said:


> I've caught like ten wild Pikachus and I still can't get a light ball.



In previous games it was a 5% chance for wild Pikachus to hold it; that probably hasn't changed. If you're able to get a Pok?mon with Compound Eyes (the ability) then that can greatly help you, otherwise keep at it.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 12, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> *Estimated stat spread:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, just found one. It's a fortune that Pikachus are so common on Route 3.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

The gap between the two first gyms is massive.​


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 12, 2013)

X
Frogadier 16
Litleo 15

Y
Quilladin 17


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2013)

Man, I'm a little worried about being overleveled... I'm not even at the second gym, and my team of four are level 20 or more.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

What Route do you catch Pancham on?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2013)

I got mine on route 6, I think(my dex says it was at the Perfume Castle). If I remember correctly, I did encounter a Pancham before that, though. So maybe route 5?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

This Torchic distribution is testing my patience. I've tried like 35 times and still haven't gotten any of the attack oriented natures I want (Adamant, Naughty, Lonely). But I've gotten Brave six times. 



Bergelmir said:


> I got mine on route 6, I think(my dex says it was at the Perfume Castle). If I remember correctly, I did encounter a Pancham before that, though. So maybe route 5?


Thank you.


----------



## Zorp (Oct 12, 2013)

Only two other guys were in line waiting for Pokemon. 

At least it made the purchase fast.  Time to crack this open.  Hop into my outstretched arms, Froakie. :33


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

everything is a lie!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

I just caught my first Pok?mon (Bunnelby) 

Also, it's characteristic is: 'Takes plenty of siesta's' 
I'm still laughing.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2013)

Nothing on Latias and Latios? 

Also I get my copy in a little over an hour and a half. I can't wait!


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Where can I find a light ball in X/Y? :/
> 
> I wasn't intending on using Pikachu, but hearing that adorable cry has changed my mind. :33



My broyfriend when he caught the pikachu (never played Pokemon before):

"Hey, should I keep the Pikachu in my party? Why do people like him a lot? is he really good?" *pets him on poke-amie*

_"PIKA-Pikaaa~♫!_"



_"Pikachuuu~ ♥!"_

!!

 "Ok, I'll get him"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2013)

Just got both X and Y


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

My Torchic must have absolutely nuts Sp. Atk IV's. It's Adamant, but it's Sp. Atk is only like 2 points lower than it's Atk.



Kira Yamato said:


> Just got both X and Y


Have fun.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2013)

Gonna roll with Charmander (Charizardinite X) but need a good nature on it. C'mon RNG.

Torchic is gonna be next on my list as well


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 12, 2013)

Just got an e-mail from Amazon, it just shipped and is estimated to arrive on Tuesday.

Gotta love "One Day" shipping. Maybe it'll show up, it doesn't have that far to travel.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 12, 2013)

Just picked up my copies of X and Y last night.

And now it is time to begin.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

gonna find ev reducing berries post game since the super training makes ev training hella easy


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2013)

I want to ask... if I leave my pokemon without an specific bag, does that mean they will slowly increase any one stat randomly? Or would they simply keep finding bags?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

*Breeding:*

"If you make a parent hold an everstone, not only it will pass on the nature, but also the pokeball it was caught with."​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> *Breeding:*
> 
> "If you make a parent hold an everstone, not only it will pass on the nature, but also the pokeball it was caught with."​


Note to self, catch a Ratata with a Master Ball.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> *Breeding:*
> 
> "If you make a parent hold an everstone, not only it will pass on the nature, but *also the pokeball it was caught with."*​



...what? Does the material the Pok?ball is made of transfer through osmosis or something? 

In other news; I get my copies in a little bit over an hour!!!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

do they really suggest nicknames like that?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 12, 2013)

Just beat the first gym,  plus:


so true


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

Shiny Amaura! :33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2013)

They weren't lying when they said you could get the special torchic early via wireless. I only fought my rival and got the pokedex and Torchic is the 2nd pokemon on my team.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2013)

When do you get to pick a starter from Gen 1? Also, is there a way to get gen 2 starters at all or only trade?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Shiny Amaura! :33


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Just beat the first gym,  plus:
> 
> 
> so true



Yeah, and it was an amazing process


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Completely underestimated the local Pokemon fans.

Left the house at 10am, without my DS or 3DS because I figured it'd be quiet, and I didn't want to be trying to grab two shiny Giratina while in there.

There were at least 30 people waiting in line for the game when I got there.

Went back home, got both systems and B/B2, and came back. Left with my copy of X, and two shiny Giratina. 

Between this, Flight Rising, and my drawing tablet (Which just came in this morning too!), I think my soul has been completely sold.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> When do you get to pick a starter from Gen 1? Also, is there a way to get gen 2 starters at all or only trade?



after the 1st gym and reaching the next city.

idk about gen 2 starters


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

lol at fighting korrina 3 times in this game, i'm surprised they didn't make her join Ash


----------



## Firaea (Oct 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> do they really suggest nicknames like that?



Oh God.


----------



## GMF (Oct 12, 2013)

Got X and a shiny Giratina.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> do they really suggest nicknames like that?



Yes, they wanted to call me Li'l S, Big S or S-Meister


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

pangoro can learn surf 

i always wanted to surf on a panda


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

just got my first hoarde encounter

scraggy

was not fun


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 12, 2013)

Meanwhile I'm left with nothing else but touching myself while looking at Mega Pinsir until monday comes so I can order the game online...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Meanwhile I'm left with nothing else but touching myself while looking at Mega Pinsir until monday comes so I can order the game online...



Have you NOT seen Mega Scizor?

Misplaced masturbation


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally got into the town with a pokemon center and picked up my torchic. Any idea what level you should be at before taking on the first gym leader?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

My Trainer's name is Schneizel and he's a good-looking blonde ​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Finally got into the town with a pokemon center and picked up my torchic. Any idea what level you should be at before taking on the first gym leader?


She uses two Pokemon. Level 10 and 12. 


*Spoiler*: _Team, just in case you don't want to know_ 



A Surskit and a Vilvillion respectively.


No special training is required really. I sweeped her pretty easily.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

GOT A SKIDDO

FUCK YES

AND IT'S MODEST

shit, i'm having insane luck with natures


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Have you NOT seen Mega Scizor?
> 
> Misplaced masturbation



I was never a big fan of Scizor, I put Scyther above him and this is considering how I've stated before that I don't find Scyther impressive. For me the best steel bug will always be Durant even if he lacks a creative design.

But don't get me started on Mega Pinsir  He is the vicious warrior that bug pokemon needed all this time, Giga Impact + STAB... imagine that, or if his speed isn't impressive why not Quick Attack + STAB


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I was never a big fan of Scizor, I put Scyther above him and this is considering how I've stated before that I don't find Scyther impressive. For me the best steel bug will always be Durant even if he lacks a creative design.
> 
> But don't get me started on Mega Pinsir  He is the vicious warrior that bug pokemon needed all this time, Giga Impact + STAB... imagine that, or if his speed isn't impressive why not Quick Attack + STAB



To each their own 

Mega Scizor is the most awesome Pok?mon ever imo. And it's basically still Scizor, so it's perfect.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2013)

So before I go to bed, a thought just struck me. Now that EV training is crazy easy, how hard is the gen 6 equivalent of the battle subway going to be?  I imagine the computer hax is going to be in full effect.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Shiny Amaura! :33



what? how?


I would get the T-Rex pokemon, but even still how the heck did u got a shinny amura? pure luck?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> do they really suggest nicknames like that?


Yeah, they take the first letter of your name and suggest Li'l [letter], Big [letter] or [letter]-Meister. From what I saw in the video, at least. But you can pick your own.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> To each their own
> 
> Mega Scizor is the most awesome Pok?mon ever imo. And it's basically still Scizor, so it's perfect.



Yeah they actually changed very little when it comes to overall design, I guess they didn't want to risk ruining it for his fans (just look at what they did with Heracross ).


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Playing Pokemon Y, got both.

Loving it so far.

My team is Wartortle and Braxien atm.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, they take the first letter of your name and suggest Li'l [letter], Big [letter] or [letter]-Meister. From what I saw in the video, at least. But you can pick your own.



Only if you're a guy. I'm playing as a girl and they have better suggestions


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

Just caught my first Fairy Type!​


----------



## Vermin (Oct 12, 2013)

omg i want to get it sooooo bad


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

catch luvdisc with old rod

trade it in for a steelix in the next town


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

I just realized I have no idea if having a Modest Skiddo is good or not because I don't know if it's a physical or special attacker.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2013)

It's good to know you get experience points even when capturing pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Only if you're a guy. I'm playing as a girl and they have better suggestions


Oh, right... Guess that makes sense.



blunt said:


> I just realized I have no idea if having a Modest Skiddo is good or not because I don't know if it's a physical or special attacker.


Well, what do its stats look like atm? I'd imagine it's a physical attacker, being a ram and all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

i think its physical 

ran into pinsir, gonna catch it bc mega  im trying to find goomy


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

New York Launch.

[YOUTUBE]h8B-ea_GrZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Well, what do its stats look like atm? I'd imagine it's a physical attacker, being a ram and all.


Modest
Level - 10
HP - 35
Atk - 16
Def - 16
Sp.Atk - 20
Sp. Def - 18
Speed - 15



Rain's Angel said:


> i think its physical


----------



## GMF (Oct 12, 2013)

Sad that I can't walk/run around with the circle pad anymore, now I have to use the d-pad.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> catch luvdisc with old rod
> 
> trade it in for a steelix in the next town



REALLY? Should have told me earlier. Let me get that Luvdisc now.​


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone tried the wonder trade feature yet?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> REALLY? Should have told me earlier. Let me get that Luvdisc now.​



yeah the guy's in the pokemon centre btw. it should be the 2nd gym town.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Skiddo is physical. Just caught a neutral nature one and it's Atk is at 19 while its Sp. Atk is at 17.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 12, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Anyone tried the wonder trade feature yet?



Yes, got myself a Drifblim thanks to it.​


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally got the game its awesome so far. Can anyone tell me where you get the EXP.Share?Like do you have to search for it or will someone just give it to you?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Finally got the game its awesome so far. Can anyone tell me where you get the EXP.Share?Like do you have to search for it or will someone just give it to you?


Woman gives it to you after the first gym.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 12, 2013)

I want a Mawile so bad, but it's special attack is pretty crappy, and it get's Huge Power in its megaevolution.

Are their any good looking physical fairy type moves?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

you're given it after the 1st gym.

aww,ninja'd


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

Just defeated Vila and got EXP Share.

I turned it off immediately (its on as soon as you get it) since apparently it makes the game hella easy and because apparently the game is kind of hard with it off (allegedly).


----------



## Sanji (Oct 12, 2013)

hehey said:


> Just defeated Vila and got EXP Share.
> 
> I turned it off immediately (its on as soon as you get it) since apparently it makes the game hella easy *and because apparently the game is kind of hard with it off (allegedly)*.



I hope.

It will make Nuzlocke runs much more interesting.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

The Rhyhorn in front of your house is real? 

I thought it was a statue lol.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

hehey said:


> Just defeated Vila and got EXP Share.
> 
> I turned it off immediately (its on as soon as you get it) since apparently it makes the game hella easy and because apparently the game is kind of hard with it off (allegedly).


I'd turn it off too, but I left it on because it makes the game a lot more fun. Since everyone gets XP in my party, I'm training a lot more Pokemon I never would have before. Just something to think about.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2013)

Is EXP share a key item and not a held item?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

key      item


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

So I guess I can't take her hat off?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Key Item.


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

If anyone finds Honedge can you PM me what route or area its at plz?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Does anybody have a Lonely, Brave, Adamant or Naughty Skiddo they'd be willing to trade me? I've been searching for like 45 minutes and I cannot for the life of me find one with an Attack enhancing nature.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> So I guess I can't take her hat off?



If it's your trainer, no, you can't.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 12, 2013)

how long is the torchic promotion going on for? i wont be getting the game for a couple weeks probably and i dont want to miss it


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Until December or January.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone know where the Tunderstones are in this game. Wanna evolve my pikachu =D


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Got Honedge and Espurr. How do you evolve these guys?


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> how long is the torchic promotion going on for? i wont be getting the game for a couple weeks probably and i dont want to miss it


January 2014


TittyNipple said:


> Got Honedge and Espurr. How do you evolve these guys?



Where did you find Honedge?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Got Honedge and Espurr. How do you evolve these guys?


No idea about Espurr. Honedge evolves from leveling somewhere in his 30s and then again with a Dusk Stone.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Ah, alright. Thanks!


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Is Pikachu somewhere in Satalune Forest, or is the route after?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Santalune.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Smeargle outside the daycare


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Is Pikachu somewhere in Satalune Forest, or is the route after?



Its in the Forest before the first Gym.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

hehey check your pms.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone else love Amie?pek


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Grinding with that Exp Share


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

I found some Reset Bags in Super Training, after i get Bulbasaur i will EV train everyone in one go.

dang why do i have to work tonight


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Finally found one after looking for a while. 

Except it was a female, and I wanted a male. 

Time to keep looking.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

SO MANY PAINTERS WITH SMEARGLES


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Anyone else love Amie?pek



Anyone?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't have it yet


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Anyone?



I haven't tried it yet.

Want to catch a Pikachu and train it a little before doing anything else.

#priorities


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

Haven't even tried Ame yet.



TittyNipple said:


> I don't have it yet



You have access to Ame from teh start just like Super Training.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

What?

Actually?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Love the game so far! 

I sense some kind of romance between the playable character and one of the girls. 

Also, I love the little details they added. Like how the PC leans down when talking to kids.


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> What?
> 
> Actually?



Bottom Screen, use the L & R buttons to toggle between stuff till you get the Pokemon Amie screen.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

WOWWW LOL.

I'll try it soon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

So are Serena, and Xavier the same age as Hilda, Hilbert, Rosa, and Nate you think?


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> So are Serena, and Xavier the same age as Hilda, Hilbert, Rosa, and Nate you think?



Pretty sure they are. They all seem a bit older.


----------



## GMF (Oct 12, 2013)

Modest Natured Charmander, I'll put him in the box for now...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Just caught my 29th Skiddo.

Still no Atk enhancing natures....

1/8 chance my ass


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Battle Chateau, too much moneyyyy


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

Got Bulbasaur..... unfortunately its Naive Nature, horrible on Bulbasaur......


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Fenniken, Bunnelby, Pansage, Combee.


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

Is Ditto in this game?


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Fennekin, Pidgey, Pikachu (After 20 fucking minutes finally.).


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Anyone?



I love playing in Pokemon amie. Its so cute when Charmander high fives you. pek But then he evolved into Charmeleon and won't high five me anymore...what a dick.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Axew is at Connecting Cave.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

It's only after I catch a Pikachu that they start showing up.

Bastards.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

legit about to burn this whole route down


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> I love playing in Pokemon amie. Its so cute when Charmander high fives you. pek But then he evolved into Charmeleon and won't high five me anymore...what a dick.



Well you know how that evo line goes.


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

That restaurant in the big city where the Chefs double battle you with the elemental Monkeys is lol.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Been looking for a Modest Abra and Brave Skiddo.

Just caught a Brave Abra and Modest Skiddo.

They're just fucking with me now.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> I love playing in Pokemon amie. Its so cute when Charmander high fives you. pek But then he evolved into Charmeleon and won't high five me anymore...what a dick.



Just be thankful he hasn't set you on fire yet.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Been looking for a Modest Abra and Brave Skiddo.
> 
> Just caught a Brave Abra and Modest Skiddo.
> 
> They're just fucking with me now.



I can't help but laugh at this post.

I am so, so sorry Blunt. Godspeed.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Axewww


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I can't help but laugh at this post.
> 
> I am so, so sorry Blunt. Godspeed.


I don't even need a Brave Skiddo at this point. Any Atk enhancing nature would do. I've literally gotten every single other nature besides those 4, in some cases multiple times.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

OH SHIT A HORDE OF SERVIPERS AND A ZANGOOSE

THEY JUST KILLED THIS ZANGOOSE


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't even need a Brave Skiddo at this point. Any Atk enhancing nature would do. I've literally gotten every single other nature besides those 4, in some cases multiple times.



What if you get one that has a personality such as "Proud of its power?" Or is it really the Nature that determines stats more?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> What if you get one that has a personality such as "Proud of its power?" Or is it really the Nature that determines stats more?


Completely the nature.


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

I got kicked out of a place in the Big City for quote "not being stylish enough", son of a bastard.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Completely the nature.



Ah okay. 

I wish you luck then. ):


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

poor zangoose lmao


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> poor zangoose lmao



So they did kill it? Nice. Liking the new possible dynamics here.

Also, I'd like to just say how funny it is that they seem to accept only certain names. Tried nicknaming my Fennekin "Fion" and the game wouldn't accept it. Had to put "Ffion" instead. 

Which is technically the correct way to spell that name anyway, but still.


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

Zangoose is one of my favorite pokes, if i ever encounter that horde then those Seviper got another thing coming


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Gardeners look sad


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

*LONELY SKIDDO

IM CRYING RN*


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

Spend all my money on items, nowe i cant afford to get my hair styled!!??? 3,000 Pokedollars?, when did inflation hit pokemon that's stupid for a haircut!!!./


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

I would save up for Bulldoze instead. You can get it at the Pokemon Center in Lumiose.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Spoiling Braixen. But he deserves it.

Also Pikachu is so cool he got a voice.


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

Thankfully i got 13 Tiny Mushrooms from battling them Chefs in that restaurant, sold them for 3200 pokedollars and now i can get my hair styled....


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2013)

Three badges into the game and my starters are fully evolved and I've unlocked Mega Evolution.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Spoiling Braixen. But he deserves it.
> 
> Also Pikachu is so cool he got a voice.



I actually meant to talk about this before, but couldn't be bothered to.

Pikachu got a "voice" in Yellow. Seems people keep forgetting about that haha.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Lunatone @ Glittering Cave


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh yeah. Forgot Yellow.


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok, got to Shower and get ready for Work, done fro teh day.

I got *1 Badge so Far*, on route 5

Team;

Bulbasaur  Lv.13

Pikachu Lv.14

Froakie Lv.15'

Fletching Lv.15

See yall tomorrow.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Sliding down a pole to get to the first Gym.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

The first gym's design is a bit much, especially since you can reach it within a fucking hour.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

this restaurant is a great money maker for early game


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

I was going to catch Pikachu because of how cute it was, but then I remembered it sucks. Caught a Pansage instead in Santalune. Currently in Lumiose w/ Frogadier (16), Combusken (18), Pansage (12) and Charmander (10). 

Got a Timid Charmander and Modest Froakie on the first try! Adamant Torchic after a fashion, and a Rash Pansage. I'm doing pretty well for natures 

I saw a Ralts on some route, but I killed it . What route do we find that Panda?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Iron Man said:


> Help me pick Autumn's look guys.








Sorry for the spam but pick one please guys


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2013)

Excellent Iron Man.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2013)

GMF said:


> Modest Natured Charmander, I'll put him in the box for now...



What nature its usually proper on charmander?

Ironman: Pick the one just before the Last one.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Excellent Iron Man.



Pick one Utopia.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2013)

3rd one from the top.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> What nature its usually proper on charmander?
> 
> Ironman: Pick the one just before the Last one.



Modest and Adamant are some of the most favoured natures.

There is also Timid and Jolly.

Basically anything that decreases either Attack or Special Attack (the opposite of what you want) is a good nature. But you also have to worry about IVs because shit IVs can completely negate natures.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

I liked the Bob as well.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> What nature its usually proper on charmander?
> 
> Ironman: Pick the one just before the Last one.


Modest, both in it's standard and Y formes.

But if you're going for X, who is a physical attacker, you'll probably want Adamant nature.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

Bob for me too.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> What nature its usually proper on charmander?
> 
> Ironman: Pick the one just before the Last one.



Depends on what you want it to be; physical, special or mixed? Then you need to decide if you want it to be faster, or stronger and, in the case of mixed, which defense you want to drop. 

*Physical*

Adamant (Atk+/Sp. A-)
Jolly (Spe+/Sp. A-)

*Special*

Modest (Sp. A+/Atk-)
Timid (Spe+/Atk-)

*Mixed* 

Mild, Lonely, Hasty; increases Sp. A, Atk and Spe, respectively, but reduce defense.

Rash, Naughty, Na?ve; increases Sp. A, Atk and Spe respectively, but reduce Sp. defense.

I chose Timid because I'm playing Y and will eventually get Mega Charizard Y and want to emphasize a speedy special attacker.


@*Iron Man*--the first and the third look the best imo.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 12, 2013)

In X Version I just got my Tyrunt and I'm getting ready for Grant in Y I'm getting ready to get the Pokeflute

X
Frogadier 22
Skiddo 23
Litleo 22
Tyrunt 20
Hours: 6:24

Y
Quilladin 20
Alakazak 18
Squirtle 15


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyway to unequip the roller skates? Kind of not caring for them right now.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

What route is Honedge on?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

Serebii lists the locations.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

link          ?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

That ??? one is clearly Japanese propaganda.



blunt said:


> link          ?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 12, 2013)

So I step out of Lumiose City for a while, and the next thing I know I encounter a Shiny, Adamant Pancham 

This right after getting an Adamant Charmander from Sycamore with the MegaZard X Stone 

I mean holy fucking fortune


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

route 6 it is!

the ??? one is the Hawaii pattern.so you may be onto something


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

Seriously Serebii doesn't play when it comes to getting information out.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

So I guess according to Serebii, you get a Sylveon by having Eevee learn a Fairy type move, and then leveling it?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> So I guess according to Serebii, you get a Sylveon by having Eevee learn a Fairy type move, and then leveling it?



Correct**


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Why is Lunatone so hard to catch!


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Correct**



Gotcha. Thanks. <3

Any idea if Eevee learns one on its own, or if there's a TM it can be given? 

Thought I'd mention that there were no player guides at Gamestop either, so I ended up preordering the guide from Amazon. It's still got the discount on it, so if none of you have the guide yet, I'd snap that up.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

I got a question about Aegislash, idk if anyone is gonna know.

When it's in it's Sword Form, it's Defensive stats become its Offensive stats. So would a nature that increases Defense wind up increasing it's Attack in Sword Form?

I got a Relaxed Honedge on my second try. 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Gotcha. Thanks. <3
> 
> Any idea if Eevee learns one on its own, or if there's a TM it can be given?


It does learn two on its own. I forget which ones though.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 12, 2013)

Mega Houndoom


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2013)

I thought getting lost in Castelia was easy. Dang Lumiose.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 12, 2013)

Brave Fennekin.

meh, I can make it work.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

looks pretty cool o.o


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> I got a question about Aegislash, idk if anyone is gonna know.
> 
> When it's in it's Sword Form, it's Defensive stats become its Offensive stats. So would a nature that increases Defense wind up increasing it's Attack in Sword Form?
> 
> ...



I believe the stat values switch completely; if you had 206 Def in Shield Forme, you'll have 206 Atk in Attack Forme.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> looks pretty cool o.o


I made a trans of it awhile ago. 



BiNexus said:


> I believe the stat values switch completely; if you had 206 Def in Shield Forme, you'll have 206 Atk in Attack Forme.


So then a Relaxed nature would be better for offense than a Brave nature.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> So then a Relaxed nature would be better for offense than a Brave nature.



Correct


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 12, 2013)

Aegislash is the most fucking awesome thing ever.

Aside from Xerneas, of course.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Correct


I asked around and apparently it only switched base stats, so a relaxed nature would still result in higher defenses rather than offenses. Which makes sense given the pics we have of its stats in each forme


*Spoiler*: __ 








The stats don't just seem to flip so a Brave nature would still be best for offense it seems.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

sooo....Drives or Mega Stone?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2013)

Drives obviously.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

why not both? 

also,Pokemon Amie boosts exp gain


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

>when you spend 15 minutes searching for a pokemon
>finally encounter it
>and then accidentally press the "Run" button

that shit really needs a confirm option


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> I asked around and apparently it only switched base stats, so a relaxed nature would still result in higher defenses rather than offenses. Which makes sense given the pics we have of its stats in each forme
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah, sorry. I saw it on Smogon a few days ago, too. I remembered it wrong


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 12, 2013)

That female swimmer


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Ah, sorry. I saw it on Smogon a few days ago, too. I remembered it wrong


Where on Smogon? I looked and couldn't find anything.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Where on Smogon? I looked and couldn't find anything.



The thread is closed now I believe, but it was the Pok?mon X and Y leaks thread. It was just apart of the flurry of leaks over the course of the week.

Maybe have a look into the ? Anything relevant and worth noting would probably be found there.


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 12, 2013)

A modest, calm and then timid Honedge all in a row.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

Just reached the first Pok?mon center 
I've caught every Pok?mon I've come across, including a Dunsparce.

I'm having quite a hard time getting a decent natured Pikachu though 

This game is so amazing. It really feels like a new experience, just like what Pok?mon Red felt like when I was a kid. Just lying in my bed playing this game way past bedtime. Feels so good.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> A modest, calm and then timid Honedge all in a row.


You farming for a Brave one too?


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> You farming for a Brave one too?



Yep, just found a Lonely one now.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2013)

Damnit. Honedge on Route 6 aren't showing up.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> Yep, just found a Lonely one now.


Gonna go with that instead?


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Gonna go with that instead?



Probably, either that or the Naughty one I just found.


----------



## lathia (Oct 12, 2013)

New to Pokemon so bear (rawr) with me. Can you trade Pokemon from version Y?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

some of the shinies~


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

I just tried Pok?mon amie and I didn't know you had to hold the poffin in front of the Pok?mon so I dropped it. Fennekin went bat****, lol.

Love this game so much.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vIIqlZi0LoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> some of the shinies~


Shiny Skiddo and Doublade


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]vIIqlZi0LoM[/YOUTUBE]



I'd facepalm as well


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2013)

Man, why does Pikachu get a nifty call?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> Probably, either that or the Naughty one I just found.


If you don't have plans for whichever one you're not gonna use, I'd be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

I really hope PokEditor gets their X/Y GTS up soon. I'm tired of all this nature hunting. 



And I want a shiny Aegislash.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

just search a bit more.i'm sure you'll find a shiny after a few mons


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

I've caught another Dunsparce.

It seems quite rare. =0


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> just search a bit more.i'm sure you'll find a shiny after a few mons


Not funny. 


Plus, I want a Shiny Brave Male Honedge.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

I still can't get over the characteristic 'Takes plenty of siestas'


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 12, 2013)

Got my game  however the Torchic event won't come up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]c0mph5PYgdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 12, 2013)

I keep accidently killing the riolus I encounter, but I finally managed to catch a female one =]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Got my game  however the Torchic event won't come up


Mystery Event -> Internet (NOT Local Wireless)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 12, 2013)

Exactly what I did. And the internet connection is fine with everything else.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2013)

I just caught a Modest male Pikachu


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2013)

Now that my 3DS is fully charged...

TIME FOR MOAR.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 12, 2013)

Espurr mad!


dont touch the ears


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Got an Adamant Honedge. 

Wanted a Brave on but this might just have to do. I'm tired of farming. .

Just got a Quiet one too. That might be interesting. 

Edit: And a Naughty one too. Now this is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 12, 2013)

My little buddy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

You know it'd all go much faster for you if you caught a ralts with synchronize man


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You know it'd all go much faster for you if you caught a ralts with synchronize man


I have a Ralts with Synchronize. 

But it's Modest. Not Brave.

FUCK I CAUGHT A BRAVE ABRA WITH SYNCHRONIZE AND RELEASED IT

FUCK


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

Baka.

Lmao.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

You have no idea how much I hate myself right now.

I had no idea about Synchronise's out of battle effect.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

They're are a shit ton of move that have out of battle effect

I only know most of them because Pokemon is really one of my favorite franchises, and I've absorbed Serebii's entire database XD


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Idk whether I should go back to Route 4 and try to get a Brave Ralts or if I should just keep on trying to just get a Brave Honedge. It's been like two hours and I still haven't gotten one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

Well I need to hurry up and get past the third gym myself XD


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

I still haven't even gotten to the 2nd gym.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

don't worry takes ages to get there.

4th gym battle now after sleeping


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

The lady's waiting on me you'know lol XD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

vivilion gets quiver dance YES


----------



## Bringer (Oct 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjmUjqAz7kE[/YOUTUBE]

This Pokemon X and Y rap hit my feels hard...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

After which gym do you get to the Day Care?

It's looking like I'm gonna have to breed shit...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Found a Shiny Wild Sentret

Used tackle with my weakest pokemon

It crit hitted and killed him...

It's just not my day...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

Shiny senret sucks (found it in HGSS myself lol)


Gah I feel like  playing Leaf Green again X_X

Damn Pokemon Origins. 
HGSS too... 

MUST FINISH THIS GYM LEADER.


----------



## lacey (Oct 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I still can't get over the characteristic 'Takes plenty of siestas'



Is that a new one? I've never seen that one before.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

Was in Gen 5^


----------



## Breadman (Oct 12, 2013)

Man, this game looks great. Considering buying a 2DS and getting the game..... Hmmmmm.... Or should I wait for the 3rd release you think?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

If you can wait 2 years, wait.

That's some crazy patience if you can though.


----------



## Austin (Oct 12, 2013)

HOW THE FUCK DO I CATCH THE DOG IN THAT GARDEN


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

*BRAVE HONEDGE GET!*


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

im exhausted...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2013)

I need a proper Honedge as well.Now that I understand super training a bit, I can now grind my pokes properly. Good times are ahead.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

Why get a brave one? Lol.

*comes up with crazy battle tactics that make smogon users do a double take*

Anyway. Dat Pokemon Origins. The end is perfect. I HAVE TO FIND MEW.

Said every 10 year old ever back then XD


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2013)

I haven't been able to play. I've been doing community service all day.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why get a brave one? Lol.
> 
> *comes up with crazy battle tactics that make smogon users do a double take*
> 
> ...


Because of his forme changes. Being slow is to his advantage as is having very high attack. The two of those things together make him very hard to handle. AKAIK, general consensus is with Brave nature he'll be put right into OU or Uber tier.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Because of his forme changes. Being slow is to his advantage as is having very high attack. The two of those things together make him very hard to handle. AKAIK, general consensus is with Brave nature he'll be put right into OU or Uber tier.



Quiet with Shadowball, Flash Cannon, Sacred Sword and King's Shield would be pretty snazzy.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a Quiet one if I ever want to go the special route.

But King's Shield, Swords Dance, Sacred Sword/Iron Head, Shadow Sneak would be pretty epic too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> Because of his forme changes. Being slow is to his advantage as is having very high attack. The two of those things together make him very hard to handle. AKAIK, general consensus is with Brave nature he'll be put right into OU or Uber tier.



I know all of that.

but there is a better nature for him unless you plan to abuse gyroball.

But Brave is best for a mixed attacker.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I know all of that.
> 
> but there is a better nature for him unless you plan to abuse gyroball.
> 
> But Brave is best for a mixed attacker.


i don't see how any nature is better than brave for a non-special attacker honedge


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

Why not just go with adamant^

Or you could run one of those gimmicky stat switching sets and use get a nature that flips his sp. def?

[yotuube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nlnif5r7P4E[/youtube]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why not just go with adamant^
> 
> Or you could run one of those gimmicky stat switching sets and use get a nature that flips his sp. def?


Because Adamant removes the viability of ever putting a special attack on him, if I ever feel the need to do so. The speed boost Adamant will give over Brave isn't worth that versatility since even without Brave impeding its speed it'll still be slower than just about everything.

Because his ability changes his base stats, not his the stats themselves. Having a higher Sp. Def doesn't mean he'll have higher Special Attack. It means that after his stats switch, he'll have slightly less pathetic Sp. Def.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

this girl was in the toilet in front of the toilet bowl (in the hotel in the luminose city or whatever) 

talk to her and get a tm

i fucking DIED

you can work part time for $$ in the hotel.

pretty cool place. luminose city is fucking huge tho i wanna explore it all before the gym


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 12, 2013)

Go into the px ready to buy up some pokemans. Not a single fucking copy in stock.


----------



## GMF (Oct 13, 2013)

Anybody else having a slowdown thing happen when the screen shows two pokemon side by side in battle?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Delphox very powerful


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2013)

I've gotten that slowdown twice. The first time though I think was because I briefly experimented with the 3D setting. Never doing that again, that shit hurts my eyes. 

The second one, the 3D wasn't on though. Still, game isn't really laggy at all, and I'm very impressed with the save time.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Delphox very powerful



It appears as though yet another has embraced the Fluffiness.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Been team Fenniken since day 1


----------



## GMF (Oct 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I've gotten that slowdown twice. The first time though I think was because I briefly experimented with the 3D setting. Never doing that again, that shit hurts my eyes.
> 
> The second one, the 3D wasn't on though. Still, game isn't really laggy at all, and I'm very impressed with the save time.



I guess I can live it, wish there was a way to keep the camera from switching since it only happens to me when both are on the screen like that.  A thousand times faster than I remember. XD


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just tried Pok?mon amie and I didn't know you had to hold the poffin in front of the Pok?mon so I dropped it. Fennekin went bat****, lol.
> 
> Love this game so much.



Ooooh, thats what I'm doing wrong. I've just been dropping them in.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2013)

fighting dojo from saffron moved to luminose city


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2013)

Only a few hours now


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Delphox got mad when I dropped his PokePuff


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

>Delphox
>His


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

My Fennekin is male. 

Also when do we unlock Pokemon-Amie?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2013)

> Pok?dex entry: "Vivillon with many different patterns are found all over the world. These patterns are affected by the climate of their habitat."
> 
> - Your region is assigned based on your settings.
> - Your region may have a pool of possible patterns.
> ...



And this is why mine is so ugly. (Modern)


----------



## GMF (Oct 13, 2013)

Olivia said:


> My Fennekin is male.
> 
> Also when do we unlock Pokemon-Amie?



^Should be there immediately.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

You're right, I just looked.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> And this is why mine is so ugly. (Modern)



they're missing the jungle pattern but its worse than the modern pattern (trust me)

kinda wish i got a diff one


----------



## GMF (Oct 13, 2013)

Olivia said:


> You're right, I just looked.



It took me a second to notice those arrows on the touch screen when I was looking for it at first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> And this is why mine is so ugly. (Modern)



So I really wonder which one I'll get.. My 3DS and games are all American but I live in the Middle East... I hate the Modern one too.. The Sandstorm one isn't half bad to be honest... But a Vivillon is just a Vivillon in the end..


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> they're missing the jungle pattern but its worse than the modern pattern (trust me)
> 
> kinda wish i got a diff one


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Imagine if super training is good


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> So I really wonder which one I'll get.. My 3DS and games are all American but I live in the Middle East... I hate the Modern one too.. The Sandstorm one isn't half bad to be honest... But a Vivillon is just a Vivillon in the end..



No the pattern is everything


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2013)

> Aggressively searching for Riolu
> Riolu encountered after 5 minutes
> Male, which was the gender desired
> Pikachu uses Thundershock, takes a little less than half damage
> Counter, nothing obviously
> Can't shake the feeling that another Thundershock would KO it
> Decide to use it anyway
> Riolu uses Endure
> Thundershock, Riolu Endures the hit

bby please


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Where is eevee I want my Sylveon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


>



i cried when i got it.

worst one bc how is singapore a JUNGLE


^ eevee is on route 10


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, I'm still not at the second gym.  Why is it so far away from the first one?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

Okay, I can use Pokemon-Amie all right, but only Fennekin shows up. Is that normal? 

Also my Torchic and Fennekin just evolved into Combuskin and Briaxen after my first gym battle, seems a bit soon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Okay, I can use Pokemon-Amie all right, but only Fennekin shows up. Is that normal?
> 
> Also my Torchic and Fennekin just evolved into Combuskin and Briaxen after my first gym battle, seems a bit soon.



you can switch pokemon. only one in amie at once.

yeah mine evolved pretty quick too but the 2nd gym is ages away so...


----------



## GMF (Oct 13, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Okay, I can use Pokemon-Amie all right, but only Fennekin shows up. Is that normal?
> 
> Also my Torchic and Fennekin just evolved into Combuskin and Briaxen after my first gym battle, seems a bit soon.



Touch Fennekin then touch switch.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Click the Pokemon already in Amiw and switch.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the help.


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Where is eevee I want my Sylveon.



Route 10, according to Serebii. 

If you're on Route 22 (Like I am still.), it's way on the opposite end of the map. ):


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

this dragalgae baloon super training is fucking impossible


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 13, 2013)

Impish Snorlax, eh?

/not bad meme


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 13, 2013)

Sucks that you only get one Vivillon pattern in the wild. I have the Elegant type, and was hoping for the Meadow to be catachable. Gah. 

I really want the Icy Snow and Marine types, though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Haven't seen eevee yet


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> they're missing the jungle pattern but its worse than the modern pattern (trust me)
> 
> kinda wish i got a diff one



Wait we're both retarded, the Jungle pattern is in that image 

Anyway Elegant, Monsoon, and Savannah are my favorite.


----------



## GMF (Oct 13, 2013)

Ran all the way out of glittering cave to heal cause my skiddo fainted, notices a sign that says to use escape ropes to leave faster, just so happens that I have six of them.  Well at least I caught a few more things on my way back out.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Find eevee after 20 minutes. Grit...

Fmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfml


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

GOt my Honedge fully EV trained from Super Training (Attack and HP) and a Dusk Stone.

Now all I need to do is get it to level 35.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Second time around I spammed that bitch with pokeballs.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 13, 2013)

Still didnt get a Honedge with Brave. Eh, I'll stick with quirky and roll with it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

<played all day 
<still didn't get to the second gym



tomorrow will be more productive


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

I just got a Riolu! 

Where is a pokemon massager when I need one? >.>


----------



## Breadman (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> <played all day
> <still didn't get to the second gym
> 
> 
> ...



Probably best to just savour the game instead of trying to go through it as quickly as possible. Enjoy it.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 13, 2013)

Picked up both games earlier today, gave X to my little brother on the condition he give me the Mewtwonite X. He saw no problem with this arrangement. 

Just got Charmander and Charizardite Y from Sycamore, was in a hurry so said "fuck it" to his nature. 

So that's Braixen, Torchic, and Charmander. Only grass on my team is... Pansage.


----------



## GMF (Oct 13, 2013)

Used Wonder Trade Gave off both Solrock and Lunatone, wound up getting pikachu and fletching (not that I mind since I don't think I was gonna use em).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

One more heart and I'll have maxed out eevee on Amie.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey Oreo, does Pokemon-Amie affect happiness? I see you already have a Lucario.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

That was the Lucario given to you. 

But if I remember correctly Affection  ( Amie ) has no correlation to happiness. Although the enjoyment bar may be happiness as Pokemon I've battled with a lot have full enjoyment.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 13, 2013)

The heck is this thing.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh, alright then.

When can you pick it up? >.> (Just defeated the Snorlax)


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Diggersby is pretty cool IMO.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Oh, alright then.
> 
> When can you pick it up? >.> (Just defeated the Snorlax)



Pick up the Lucario? You'll know when it happens

/notspoiling


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

Fine. >.>

I did pass the two Lucario's after meeting Sycamore, but I doubt that's when I was supposed to get it. I suppose I'll wait and see.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Diggersby is pretty cool IMO.



It's kinda cool, but kinda derpy. To be honest, kinda uncertain about its design. Half of me likes it, half of me is kinda meh.



This one is pretty cool though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Ah I see. Well then you know one likes you.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

Do I just continue talking and take it then or something? >.>


----------



## Breadman (Oct 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Ah I see. Well then you know one likes you.



Uh, what? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Probably best to just savour the game instead of trying to go through it as quickly as possible. Enjoy it.


Oh I'm not rushing. I have over 10 hours of playtime on it and I'm still not even at the second gym.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 13, 2013)

Excellent. I find the pokemon games best done at a slower pace, let's you enjoy it much more. But that's just my opinion which is always right and I will not tolerate anybody elses opinion.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Pokemon Amie is so fucking awesome

'Eevee gave it his all and broke free of paralysis so Autumn wouldn't worry' he cured his paralyze

'Eevee read Autumn's mind and dodged the attack'

They are incorporating the friendship factor hard core into this


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry I keep asking a lot of questions, but Erio, how do you get the affection level up in Pokemon-Amie? Just by petting it a lot? I just got my Braixen's affection to 'heart three'.

Maybe I should stop asking so many questions. >.>


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Ask away Liv.

Well let me explain some things first about Amie.

When your Pokemon sparkles its hungry and you have to feed it.

When you're petting it and the hearts turn into music notes it wants to play games.

Now the best strategy is pet the Pokemon until it starts making music notes, feed it until it refuses food, and then play games with it. Continue until it is completely affectionate towards you. 

It will take a hour.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the advice.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmm I've noticed that once the Pokemon is maxed out or well break status effects sometimes, evade attacks, and endure hits better.

Also your trainer will encourage them as they battle "Come on 'insert name' I know you can do it."

And after they attack You'll say "I knew you could do it" and they continually look back to you for their command

Also remember when Blazing Cobalt asked what was with that screenshot where Chespin was crying? When they are low on health that happens.

Guess to make you care more for them.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 13, 2013)

Huh, that's interesting.... wonder if this will have any factor to competitive gameplay now, or if they will find a way to bypass that.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

If it does go towards online that would be very coop. Going even further to be the best.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 13, 2013)

voil?

Just looked at all of the mega evolutions, and gotta admit, I'm warming up to them quite a bit. Mega pinsir and abomasnow are some pretty cool ones.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

That's not the complete list, right? >.>

/still hoping for Mega Latios and Latias

Looking at it closely it looks like it is. I suppose I should move somewhere else to be in denial. >.>


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nxhaq113azU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2013)

I played Pok?mon Y for like four hours last night and I had an amazing time. I'm a huge Pok?mon fan and I've liked all previous versions to at least some degree (some more than others), but I haven't had this much fun with a Pok?mon game since Pok?mon Red like ten years ago (and the other great versions later). I think it's remarkable how Gamefreak managed to recreate that amazing Pok?xperience.

Super Training is also great


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Question is is ST ≈ Ev Training?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 13, 2013)

Finally got Blaziken in Y 
And Xerneas in X ​


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

woah.do you get Xerneas that early? 


shiny Hawlucha!


----------



## hehey (Oct 13, 2013)

Back from work, did my first Hoard Battle on route 5 against 5 Gulpin, and both Bulbasaur and Froakie reached level 16 and evolved!!!


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> woah.do you get Xerneas that early?
> 
> 
> shiny Hawlucha!



Well I played since Friday (when it released on JPN eShop). So no, you don't get it early at all =p​


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 13, 2013)

Can EVs be reverted? I just beat the 5th gym. Man this story is long, which is a great thing!


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

1st Pokemon game i played since 2005


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

I just beat my first Flare member and my Braixen just leveled up to thirty. 

Will it become Delphox before the second gym?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

My current Starting 6 


*Spoiler*: __ 














I worked some Magic to get that Alakazam & Wartortle over the GTS network lol


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

seems like Sligoo needs rain to evolve.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

Speaking of which, where do you even get Goomy?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 13, 2013)

You get Goomy at Route 14 if I remember correctly.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm 14 hours in, and i only have 1 badge, is this normal ? I think i might have been grinding too much, i've also noticed most of my battles don't put up much of a  Challenge...


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

How do you have both a Wartortle and a Charmeleon? >.> (Probably through trade)

Regardless, it doesn't seem like you're doing enough grinding from my point of view. I'm about seven hours in and my highest level is thirty (lowest being twenty-four).

But yes, I have yet to encounter this alleged 'second gym' so far either.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 13, 2013)

He probably means super-training, which I have been doing too. 15 hours, but I'm not even at the second gym yet.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

Olivia said:


> How do you have both a Wartortle and a Charmeleon? >.> (Probably through trade)
> 
> Regardless, it doesn't seem like you're doing enough grinding from my point of view. I'm about seven hours in and my highest level is thirty (lowest being twenty-four).
> 
> But yes, I have yet to encounter this alleged 'second gym' so far either.



Lol well, now that i think about it, i spent a lot of time trying to get a Squirtle, some guy on the GTS wanted a Kadabra for his Squirtle, it took me over a Hour just to find , then train a Abra into a Kadabra, although i caught 2 of them, so i traded 1 of my Kadabra's for another Kadabra so we both could get Alakazam. I guess i need to play more and trade less lol


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 13, 2013)

Btw has anyone gotten a lucky egg yet? If so, whereabouts?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> [YOUTUBE]nxhaq113azU[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]lbgRxJPpdjo[/YOUTUBE]

Watch these guys.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Btw has anyone gotten a lucky egg yet? If so, whereabouts?



before the fourth gym iirc.

not rly using it cause i'm ridiculously overlevelled now. level 50+ and i just beat gym 5. tryna get goomy rn

I agree with Scizor, this is by far the most fun Pokemon game to date since the first game I played. The fresh factor is also a huge plus, I've refrained from spoiling myself on gym leaders and all


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 13, 2013)

I had a dream that a Pikachu and Squirtle committed terrible acts of gratuitous violence in my bum.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 13, 2013)

~So excited! I'm going to upload a video on YouTube from Pokemon X~! ​


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

So most of my main pokemon won't obey me anymore, as there above lvl 30, so i can't even use them to beat the 2nd Gym Leader


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> So most of my main pokemon won't obey me anymore, as there above lvl 30, so i can't even use them to beat the 2nd Gym Leader


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> So most of my main pokemon won't obey me anymore, as there above lvl 30, so i can't even use them to beat the 2nd Gym Leader



lol, I had to keep rotating pokemon in and out of my line up to make sure they don't hit lvl 30 before getting to the 2nd gym leader. Thankfully, I handled the gym leader with little resistance.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Slyveon

I need a female one


----------



## Eternity (Oct 13, 2013)

Torchic is now a blaziken, soon I will find out how to use mega blaziken.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CqYzmhVXEsM[/YOUTUBE]
There it is!​


----------



## Ghost (Oct 13, 2013)

Defeated the 7th Gym a while ago.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Cobalt (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow..I just got my second badge in X and I still need to get my second in Y


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 13, 2013)

Still waiting for that Mega Infernape reveal.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Question is is ST ≈ Ev Training?



Yes, and it also increases happiness as well, but only marginally.



Lortastic said:


> Can EVs be reverted? I just beat the 5th gym. Man this story is long, which is a great thing!



In Super Training you can; by hitting the base bag (the one that is simply grey), you have the possibility of getting a "Reset Bag", which is a pure white punching bag you can set for your Pok?mon. While normally rare, if you use a Pok?mon that is happy or pumped up (you'll see a happy face over them), the chance of receiving one is heightened.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

oh Gary


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> oh Gary


Never change, Gary.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sycamore be hating


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 13, 2013)

Omfg the sixth gym layout is AMAZING.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

shiny Goomster


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Sycamore be hating



Sycamore doesn't know what's up. The wrath of Goomy shall rain down from the heavens; smiting all those he cares about.



alekos23 said:


> shiny Goomster


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2013)

beat 6th gym

Valerie best leader so far.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

hmm.planing to get a white 2DS if i have to,and then Pokemon Y.

both should be around 188 euros >.>


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 13, 2013)

Here a 2DS is like 130 euros. +45 for either game. 3DS is 170, though. The store also has the X and Y-themed 3DSs for 200 euros... Fuck, man... I should probably get it...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

2DS has the bonus of being ugly,so its sturdier than a 3DS


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmm i just ran into this Pokemon called Golett, tough as hell


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

ah,the mecha ghost golem? :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 13, 2013)

Golett is awesome.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> ah,the mecha ghost golem? :33



lol yea, all the attacks i used kept saying doesn't effect him, killed 3 of my pokemon until i just decided to through a great ball at him, and he got captured lol


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone seen the over 9,000 easter egg yet ? 

Edit: my bad for the dbl post


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> lol yea, all the attacks i used kept saying doesn't effect him, killed 3 of my pokemon until i just decided to through a great ball at him, and he got captured lol


Did you, by chance, try to use Normal, Fighting or Electric type moves on the Ghost/Ground Golett?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2013)

God damn, this place exploded while I was gone.

Anything new or interesting happening since the 11th? 

Also, I got Pokemon X. Running with Frogadier, Charmander, Pikachu, Ralts and Torchic right now.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> God damn, this place exploded while I was gone.
> 
> Anything new or interesting happening since the 11th?
> 
> Also, I got Pokemon X. Running with Frogadier, Charmander, Pikachu, Ralts and Torchic right now.


I find your lack of Gen 6... disturbing.

Also, gotta give a darn you to Gamefreak for Chesnaught. Shiny Chesnaught is how it should've actually looked like.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 13, 2013)

That just makes it more important to get that shiny Chespin.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I find your lack of Gen 6... disturbing.



But I was gone because I was purely focusing on Gen 6.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> But I was gone because I was purely focusing on Gen 6.


Then where are your Gen 6 Pokemon?! Huh?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Then where are your Gen 6 Pokemon?! Huh?



Trying to find the ones I want.  I feel like I just keep running into the fodder. 

How early can you get Noibat?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2013)

^ idk it was one of the latest pokes revealed by leakers so i say pretty late (up to gym 6 now and haven't encountered any)


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

dont touch the spots!


lol.thats a funny way to put your goal man.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2013)

I just finished fully EV training my Modest Pikachu using Super Training 

This game is so freakin' awesome and fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2013)

Just got the games.. Starting with X.. Now running a Froakie named him GamaSage... Trying to get a male Pikachu cuz I hate the female tail...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2013)

It seems like all of the Gen 6 Pokemon I want aren't available until late. Supposedly, I can't even find a Mareep until after the third gym.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 13, 2013)

I caught two Inkays; Adamant and Naive, but they had Suction Cups  . Whyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Just got the games.. Starting with X.. Now running a Froakie named him GamaSage... Trying to get a male Pikachu cuz I hate the female tail...



You'll probably encounter a lot more female Pikachu's (at least I did), but when you encounter a female you should catch it, so you can use its ability (by making said female Pikachu the first one in your party) to make Pikachu hunting a lot easier (as Static attracts Electric Pok?s).

I just realized this after hunting for a male Pikachu with a decent nature for like 1.5 hours yesterday


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 13, 2013)

Omg Glittering Cave looks so beautiful!!!    So beautiful it hurts


----------



## Velocity (Oct 13, 2013)

Has anyone seen or gotten a Growlithe yet? I really want one sooooo bad.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 13, 2013)

WHAT THE HELL I JUST PET MY BRAIXEN AND SHE GOT ALL EXCITED AND TOLD ME TO MAKE A KISSY FACE

WAT DO BROHAMS WAT DO


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Can EVs be reverted? I just beat the 5th gym. Man this story is long, which is a great thing!


Yes, there's a Reset Bag you can get from playing the Super Training games. It resets all your EVs.

It's pretty rare though. I've completely EV trained 2 of my pokemon and gotten a fuckload of bags but I haven't gotten a Reset Bag yet.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 13, 2013)

Has anyone figured out what level Pikachu learns thunder at? I want my Raichu


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *It seems like all of the Gen 6 Pokemon I want aren't available until late.* Supposedly, I can't even find a Mareep until after the third gym.


That usually happens when you try to get an all Dragon team.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Super training was not made for left handed people...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

would holding it upside down help?


----------



## hehey (Oct 13, 2013)

Caught Brave Honedge on my 4th try, gonna EV train it immediately (the only one of my pokes il do this for.

Attack and HP EV's are best right?



shyakugaun said:


> So most of my main pokemon won't obey me anymore, as there above lvl 30, so i can't even use them to beat the 2nd Gym Leader


Behold the Evils of EXP Share......


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yes, there's a Reset Bag you can get from playing the Super Training games. It resets all your EVs.
> 
> It's pretty rare though. I've completely EV trained 2 of my pokemon and gotten a fuckload of bags but I haven't gotten a Reset Bag yet.



I've got two or three 

Guess I'm lucky


----------



## hehey (Oct 13, 2013)

Hit the empty bag in Super Training over and over until the reset bag drops.... i got 6 of them using that method. Just keep discarding all the other bags (only room for 12).


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

hehey said:


> *Caught Brave Honedge on my 4th try*, gonna EV train it immediately (the only one of my pokes il do this for.
> 
> Attack and HP EV's are best right?
> 
> ...


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

I need someone to trade my Machoke too, then trade back so i can get a Machamp , anyone up for it ?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Apparently Aegislash doesn't have any level up moves so I've gotta keep him as a Doublade for awhile.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 13, 2013)

Has anyone found Larvitar/Pupitar/Tyranitar yet? Or a Mareep? I've suffered this whole game with a Pikachu instead of an Ampharos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2013)

Got my first badge, and now I am in Flabebe road  

I like how you get EXP by catching Pokemon.. I guess it's more realistic if that makes any sense... 



Scizor said:


> You'll probably encounter a lot more female Pikachu's (at least I did), but when you encounter a female you should catch it, so you can use its ability (by making said female Pikachu the first one in your party) to make Pikachu hunting a lot easier (as Static attracts Electric Pok?s).
> 
> I just realized this after hunting for a male Pikachu with a decent nature for like 1.5 hours yesterday



Kinda noticed that after I caught my male one 



hehey said:


> Caught Brave Honedge on my 4th try, gonna EV train it immediately (the only one of my pokes il do this for.
> 
> Attack and HP EV's are best right?
> 
> ...



I am honestly scared of this, as I am always over leveled in past games as it is..


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

finally got the game after getting my friend her copy. got a shiny fenneckin (that was easy ). someone told me that most of the gen 6 pokes don't start showing up till dumb late, which I guess is fine, as long as I get my kento/johto pokes well before then.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

Amprhos one of the ugliest looking Pokemons ever lol


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2013)

^true


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

This reset bag does not wanna drop me...



creative said:


> finally got the game after getting my friend her copy. got a shiny fenneckin (that was easy ). someone told me that most of the gen 6 pokes don't start showing up till dumb late, which I guess is fine, as long as I get my kento/johto pokes well before then.


It depends on what you want.

I'm not even at the second gym and I've got 4 of my 6 end game Gen VI pokemon already.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

So No one willing to help lol ?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

So how do I reset the individual EV's?

Ill help.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So how do I reset the individual EV's?
> 
> Ill help.


You can't reset them individually. You can only reset them altogether.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

*eye twtiches*
Dammit I need to find the berries
I need to get X so I can do some resetting for shiny chespins.
Doing it Team Rocket Style.

Lmao.

*goes rummaging for a macargo.*

I NEED MAH MACARGO. TIME TO MAKE SOME POKEMON CRADLES!


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So how do I reset the individual EV's?
> 
> Ill help.



whats your friend code ? I just need you to trade me back my machoke


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> This reset bag does not wanna drop me...
> 
> 
> It depends on what you want.
> ...




I want old school pokes like magmar, murkrow and mother fucking miltank. but this game is so damned pretty for a 3DS titles I may actually shut the fuck up about finding my oldies for once and just try out these other pokes.

also, this super training system, is it possible to train my pokes with just that instead of just killing everything the old fashioned way?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 13, 2013)

Challenging the eight gym in a moment


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

is that a pokemon in your sig ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome said:


> Has anyone found Larvitar/Pupitar/Tyranitar yet? Or a Mareep? I've suffered this whole game with a Pikachu instead of an Ampharos.



evolve it in to a Raichu.


----------



## hehey (Oct 13, 2013)

HHmmm, Honedges base attack cant go higher than it is..... time to train HP!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2013)

does EXP Share still share E.V?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 13, 2013)

Jesus fuck who do I have to kill to evolve this Azurill.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

water stone ?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> water stone ?


Azurill's supposed to level up through friendship, but I've had this fucker since level 5 (level 19 now), and maxed out her Amie affection, I cannot figure what else she's waiting on.


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> evolve it in to a Raichu.



nah, teaching an electric type fighting moves to compensate for it's bad stats feels super ganked. I'd just use a magneton instead.


----------



## Saru (Oct 13, 2013)

well, sring for a shiny Chespin with a brave nature is a hopeless endeavor


----------



## hehey (Oct 13, 2013)

Alright, Honedge is the last poke i EV train till i beat the game, this is taking too long and im barely past teh first Gym (route 6 is farthest ive got


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

creative said:


> also, this super training system, is it possible to train my pokes with just that instead of just killing everything the old fashioned way?


You can't level them with it. But you can completely EV train them with it in about 30-40 minutes, less if you get lucky and get a lot of Large and Double Point Bags.

Once you completely EV train a Pokemon, you get access "Secret" Super Training which, instead of EV points, gives you Evolution Stones, Wings, Star items, etc. I'm not even at the second gym and I've got Water, Fire, Leaf, Dusk, Dawn and Shiny stones in addition to a bunch of wings and fuckload of money from star pieces.

Super training also raises friendship.

Word of caution, when you're unlocking the mini-games (there's 3 levels for each stat) use a Pokemon whose stats you don't care about or you'll completely fuck up the EV spread of your good Pokes.


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> You can't level them with it. But you can completely EV train them with it in about 30-40 minutes.
> 
> Once you completely EV train a Pokemon, you get access "Secret" Super Training which, instead of EV points, gives you* Evolution Stones, Wings, Star items, etc*. I'm not even at the second gym and I've got Water, Fire, Leaf, Dusk, Dawn and Shiny stones in addition to a bunch of wings and fuckload of money from star pieces.
> 
> Super training also* raises friendship.*



that second gym can wait. I know what I'm doing now.


----------



## Saru (Oct 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Azurill's supposed to level up through friendship, but I've had this fucker since level 5 (level 19 now), and maxed out her Amie affection, I cannot figure what else she's waiting on.



you can't rush friendship 

perhaps amie doesn't raise the happiness level as much as you might think. after all, Eevee evolves into Sylveon after reaching a max amie value, not a max happiness value.


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

Saru said:


> you can't rush friendship
> 
> perhaps amie doesn't raise the happiness level as much as you might think. after all, Eevee evolves into Sylveon after reaching a max amie value, not a max happiness value.



so basically, always have azurill as my first fighter, never let it get K.O'd, and feed him MAAAAAAAD suger and junk food?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

creative said:


> that second gym can wait. I know what I'm doing now.


It doesn't raise friendship completely on its own, but it does raise it a bit. And there are Friendship Bags than drop occasionally you can use to raise it more.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 13, 2013)

Cleared 8th gym


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

No give it proteins so it kicks ass as an azumarill


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> whats your friend code ? I just need you to trade me back my machoke


In my sig.

Give me yours


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Dude so Super Training is a more entertaining EV Training? Thank you based GameFreak.

Did anyone watch my vodeo?


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

it's fucking creepy how much detail the pokemon amie has. some of these pokes respond to you're fucking voice. it's adorable.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, it may sound cheesy but I am attached to my Sylveon.


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

some of the shitlords at a /vp/ thread are losing it about how you're pokemon respond to you're smiling at them, calling their name, and apologizing to you're poke if you slap them.

....


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 13, 2013)

Erhmehgerd I am in love with this Braixen! pek


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 13, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Erhmehgerd I am in love with this Braixen! pek


I know right?!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2013)

Gonna add a Pancham to my team, just wanna find one with a good nature.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 13, 2013)

What level does Sylveon start learning fairy moves?  Mines at 36 right now and I guess I had the misfortune of catching an Eevee that didn't already know Baby doll eyes. It didn't evolve until lvl 29 when it learned charm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> does EXP Share still share E.V?



I think so.. My fodder poke get EV trained as well..


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 13, 2013)

Adding Binacle (I love the ugly thing) and Tyrunt to my team.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 13, 2013)

shiny Braixen~


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> In my sig.
> 
> Give me yours



my friend code , my bad for the late response

2208 - 5650 - 1556


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> What level does Sylveon start learning fairy moves?  Mines at 36 right now and I guess I had the misfortune of catching an Eevee that didn't already know Baby doll eyes. It didn't evolve until lvl 29 when it learned charm.



Charm + Affection


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 13, 2013)

Aha! Moonblast at 37. 

Honedge in Amie is really weird...where the hell is its food going?  Delphox and Charizard won't high five me but Sylveon and Jolteon do.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Erhmehgerd I am in love with this Braixen! pek


Braixen da besto. 




Especially my Modest Braixen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been hearing framerate problems within this game with 3D on (or possibly off too). Is it that bad?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

It's definitely noticeable. 

I don't have much of a problem with it though, I never use 3D.


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

caught a female pancham. I really wanna call her Jolyne Cujoh but character limit.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

Just saw my Chesnaught (chespin) final evolution for the 1st time


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> It's definitely noticeable.
> 
> I don't have much of a problem with it though, I never use 3D.



Is it at least better with 3D off?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

There's no lag at all with the 3D off with the exception of some Horde encounters.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

For people with Honedge, even if you get a Dusk Stone early on, don't evolve Doublade until after level 51 when it learns Sacred Sword (if you're going for a Physical Aegislash). You have to use a Heart Scale to get King's Shield no matter what level you evolve it at.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I've been hearing framerate problems within this game with 3D on (or possibly off too). Is it that bad?



Bad no, noticeable when it does pop up? Yes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Gonna add a Pancham to my team, just wanna find one with a good nature.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> my friend code , my bad for the late response
> 
> 2208 - 5650 - 1556



U on brah? Turn your PSS on?

 ( There anyway to make it turn on when you first start the game? Or speed up super training? (The whole balloon blowing away thing is getting on my nerves. I wanna skip it)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2013)

My Mega team of Lucario, Blaziken and Venasaur are cleaning up the competition as I make my towards the 5th gym


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

I want to show you guys my PR video.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

First Axew caught in Connecting Cave... Adamant


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> U on brah? Turn your PSS on?
> 
> ( There anyway to make it turn on when you first start the game? Or speed up super training? (The whole balloon blowing away thing is getting on my nerves. I wanna skip it)



im on it says your offline


----------



## Awesome (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> For people with Honedge, even if you get a Dusk Stone early on, don't evolve Doublade until after level 51 when it learns Sacred Sword (if you're going for a Physical Aegislash). You have to use a Heart Scale to get King's Shield no matter what level you evolve it at.



I was wondering how you evolve Doublade. He's level 55 because I didn't think he needed a stone.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 13, 2013)

Just picked up my games!!!


----------



## Breadman (Oct 13, 2013)

Wait, how high are the levels of the different mons for the gym leaders? Are they higher than normal?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome said:


> I was wondering how you evolve Doublade. He's level 55 because I didn't think he needed a stone.


You need a Dusk Stone.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 13, 2013)

Didn't know Skrelp evolved at level 48. Well the grinding certainly paid off.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> U on brah? Turn your PSS on?
> 
> ( There anyway to make it turn on when you first start the game? Or speed up super training? (The whole balloon blowing away thing is getting on my nerves. I wanna skip it)



Thanks for helping me evolve my Machoke, appreciate it


----------



## Awesome (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> You need a Dusk Stone.



The problem is getting a dusk stone 

I've been doing super training bonus levels for a while now but no dusk stones. Any particular stage it drops on?


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 13, 2013)

SPOILER!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 So I caught a Modest Mewtwo, Ev'd it fully in SP. Atk and Spd only to find out his IV for Sp attack is 3 :'( I'm dead inside! So if anyone kind enough to trade me one I'd be forever grateful


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome said:


> The problem is getting a dusk stone
> 
> I've been doing super training bonus levels for a while now but no dusk stones. Any particular stage it drops on?


The sixth Secret Super Training game: "Watch Out! That's One Tricky Second Half." It's the Aegislash balloon one.

You have to beat in a certain amount of time to get the Dusk Stone though, I think it's 1:30. Otherwise, you get a Hard Stone. It's kinda difficult at first, but if you do it with a Poke with a maxed Atk or Sp. Atk, it's much easier since your hits are worth more (Strength Bags help too). I think it took me 3 tries to get the Dusk Stone.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2013)

I just finished EV training my Lonely Riolu (male) 

Also, I caught an Adamant Litleo on my first try. I'm not entirely sure if this is a good nature for it, but I think it'll end up having a higher Atk stat than SpAtk. I could be wrong of course, though.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Caught a Kangaskhan.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 13, 2013)

3DS FC is 5370-1530-7014 if anyone wants to add.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone found an Old Amber yet?

Nvm, got one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2013)

Anymore old Pokemon that became Fairy? I know there is more than what Serebii posted up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Thanks for helping me evolve my Machoke, appreciate it



You're welcome


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Wanted a Brave Amaura and an Adamant Aerodactyl.

Got a Brave Aerodactyl and an Adamant Amaura.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 13, 2013)

What level does Flabebe evolve at?


Oh and I'm actually not enjoying the game that much so far. 


And has anyone found anything that related to the DNA Splicers? For Kyurem?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What level does Flabebe evolve at?
> 
> 
> *Oh and I'm actually not enjoying the game that much so far. *
> ...


...

lol

...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2013)

Posting my code tomorrow since I don't think I even registered yet 

I completed my team and I didn't even face the 2nd gym yet...


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 13, 2013)

I like Black/White much better


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

so do i still need A dusk stone to evolve murkrow
and how do i evolve (Jolyne) pancham.? lvl 33 btw.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> ...
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Yeah. This whole time he was going on about how Fairy type is awesome and he doesn't even like the games.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I like Black/White much better


 **


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

Wait until he finds the original dragon and begins professing his love for the games.

Yes its in the game. And yes you have to wait 2 years for it.

Now dont bother me again.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 13, 2013)

I love the Fairy type, and the pokemon, but the game itself I don't like.

I may sell Y and buy Black2 instead


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love the Fairy type, and the pokemon, but the game itself I don't like.
> 
> I may sell Y and buy Black2 instead


your shit tier-ness is unrivaled


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> your shit tier-ness is unrivaled



Good ol' WSK.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2013)

As for myself, this is the first pokemon game I've been absolutely enthralled with in a long time. (Never played Soul Silver/Heart Gold, but heard they were good).

Too bad I've had almost no time to play it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

Im serious.

The original dragon is in the game.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 13, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love the Fairy type, and the pokemon, but the game itself I don't like.
> 
> I may sell Y and buy Black2 instead



Hiruzen

I can't

No


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2013)

So damn glad I'm actually listening to game audio as opposed to my iPod. Professor Sycamore's theme is fucking amazing. ♥



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Azurill's supposed to level up through friendship, but I've had this fucker since level 5 (level 19 now), and maxed out her Amie affection, I cannot figure what else she's waiting on.



....


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2013)

Ninth Doctor, Amie affection isn't the same as regular Happiness.


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

goddamn. this is literally the same hype i felt when i played crystal 10 years ago. this shit is sweet.

....and why have all the weather attacks been nerfed?


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 13, 2013)

There needs to be Pangoro fanart.

I honestly have no clue why there isn't a Kongou Banchou version of the thing.


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2013)

What said:


> I had a dream that a Pikachu and Squirtle committed terrible acts of gratuitous violence in my bum.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

I think I've discovered most of Amie's secrets.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2013)

If only ihad a 3ds....if only I had money!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2013)

By the way...

That one personality that made me laugh?

My Charmander has it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Got a Froakie egg! 

Praying for a good nature.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

Have the EV's pokemon give you since last gen changed at all?

Like for the old mons?

Gah Serebii aint telling me anything.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 13, 2013)

Just met Sycamore.

Where is the damn cafe I have to go to?!?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

So how do you decrease a stat in super training?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 13, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Just met Sycamore.
> 
> Where is the damn cafe I have to go to?!?



To the left of Sycamore's Lab, across the street.

@Iron Man--Unfortunately, you decrease (read: reset) them all together, or not at all.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> So how do you decrease a stat in super training?


You don't. You can only reset all the stats. To do that, you use the Reset Bag.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah how do I get the reset bag?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 13, 2013)

By hitting the base bag (the one that is simply grey), you have the possibility of getting a "Reset Bag", which is a pure white punching bag you can set for your Pok?mon. They are pretty rare, but most of the ones I've gotten have come from Pok?mon that have been happy (with the happy face hovering above them).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

A lot of double up bags and team flare bags. I wonder what flare bags do.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 13, 2013)

I've never once gotten a Team Flare bag and I've fully EV trained 3 Pok?mon 

Hit it and find out


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Sunrider (Oct 13, 2013)

Fuck, Super Training really _isn't_ made for lefties. This is so frustrating. 


Death-kun said:


> Ninth Doctor, Amie affection isn't the same as regular Happiness.


Well I know that _now_. >.>


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 13, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love the Fairy type, and the pokemon, but the game itself I don't like.
> 
> I may sell Y and buy Black2 instead



Are you shitting me?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Best part he isn't even to the 2nd badge yet even.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR7NQt0E9mA [/youtube]

NINTENDO SVEI~DS BITCH!


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 13, 2013)

Real talk though, I know Nintendo wanted B/W to have that "whole new game" feel, but _this_ game has that feeling.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 13, 2013)

I love this game I just beat Korrina in X and I'm about to fight her in Y.

My Skiddo evolved in X btw and I got a Sylveon


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

They put some much work into this game.

Also super training is godly.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 13, 2013)

How does Super Training work? I'm trying Speed on my Frogadier when will I see the effects?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

How EVs work is as you gain levels you'll see that the stat you trained will have a high(er) amount compared to the others.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Also before you start training using a junk Pokemon to unlock all the stages.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 13, 2013)

Ffs can't catch Eevee with a pokeball yet I did it with Yveltal.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2013)

Obtained the 5th badge and getting ready to head down Route 14. The only problem is that I probably won't be able to play the game until Friday at the earliest, since I'll most likely be too tired during the week (10 hrs a day work week). Hopefully, I'll be free next weekend once more.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Super training and shofu ( Lucario ) is taking a nap...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 13, 2013)

I keep forgeting Helioptile is part Normal so I keep sending him out against like Hariyama's and Machoke's


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 13, 2013)

What is up with Hawlucha? Is it Female only every single one I've seen has been a female.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 13, 2013)

Doduo ->flying type -> flightless bird -> I'm pretty sure can still learn Fly -> Can't participate in Sky Battles?


MY BRAIN


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Zaxx you have the game?


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice touch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

What does it do?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Dunno threw em away


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Cobalt (Oct 13, 2013)

Recently, I beat Korrina in both versions.
X Version 
Frogadier 33
Tyrunt 32
Gogoat 33
Litleo 32
Sylveon 32
Badges: 3

Y Version
Quilladin 33
Wartortle 32
Alakazam 33
Helioptile 31
Badges: 3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Zaxx you have the game?



Yeah, got both copies on release day.

Unfortunately I'm both taking my time and ironically fighting off a cold as well. lol

I just defeated that first Team Flare guy in the cave, in case you're wondering where I'm at.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Give me your 3DS FC!!!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

5343 8528 4888


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 13, 2013)

I'll get back to you when my 3DS is done charging.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm still confused as who will I have for the last three slots in my party until Yveltal  I currently have Frogadier, Combusken and Charmeleon.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Lol I still haven't fetched my Torchic from the Wifi event. It's in the game though.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 13, 2013)

How does one get Sylveon?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Got my team assembled and am finally at the second gym. 

Braixen, Frogadier, Honedge, Auroros, Pancham, Skiddo


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> How does one get Sylveon?





I'll never tell.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> How does one get Sylveon?


Max Bond in Amie with Eevee and have it know a Fairy Move. Then level it.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

Holy shit. Why didn't anyone warn me about the 7th Gym beforehand? I could've popped some acid tabs and made the experience 10x better.

On another note though, I am really enjoying the game so far. Never thought they could actually come close to reinventing Pokemon, but to some degree they have. Still haven't stopped tripping out over how much more "cartoonish" the game looks (I didn't look at any preview pics or anything, so I'm literally seeing everything for the first time playing it now). But it's nice. It's the first time for a long time that I'm playing a new Pokemon game and experiencing that sense of novelty.

P.S.

Okay, this Gym is officially blowing my mind. Even without the acid.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2013)

I hear Bellossom is still pure Grass 

Also, I find winning very easily not enjoyable. Don't get me wrong, I love this game. I just need some challenges. I beat Grant, is there anyone that could attempt to give me a hard time?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 14, 2013)

Just beat the grass gym and i gotta say that grass gym was weak


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

I agree it seems like the battles don't pose much challenge, it's like the NPCs have no access to Amie or Super Training of their own. I was hoping that would spice things up for the opposition as well as myself. 

Oh well, you could try self-imposed challenges, like deliberately bad type matchups. 


Nimander said:


> On another note though, I am really enjoying the game so far. Never thought they could actually come close to reinventing Pokemon, but to some degree they have. Still haven't stopped tripping out over how much more "cartoonish" the game looks (I didn't look at any preview pics or anything, so I'm literally seeing everything for the first time playing it now). But it's nice. It's the first time for a long time that I'm playing a new Pokemon game and experiencing that sense of novelty.


They _have_ done brilliantly making the game fresh again, without really changing what makes it Pokemon. 

Also, thank goodness for Amulet Coin and buildings full of nobility. Skiddo's killin' em.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2013)

The only person so far that I couldn't beat easily was Viola. If I had downloaded my Torchic then I would've won in a heartbeat.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 14, 2013)

Gonna start Y now and is a team of Fenniken, Squirtle and Flabebe for the beginning decent?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

It'll certainly give you enough type coverage to last you well into the game.


----------



## lacey (Oct 14, 2013)

Just woke up Snorlax, decided to just KO it as I have no interest in one. 

Debating going back to Route 6 and grabbing a male Espurr, but hell if I have the patience right now to train one up, since my team's approaching 20 right now. Right now, I'd like to get to Route 10 asap so I can catch an Eevee and get a Sylveon. 

Oh, and nab that Lucario whenever. Think that's during the next stop actually.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Inkay's ability kind of sucks


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Inkay's ability kind of sucks


 **


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Is anyone far enough into the game where they have a Noibat? I wanna trade/breed for one to use in the main game, apparently you can't find them until late in the game. 

Preferably a Noibat with a +Sp. Atk or +Speed nature.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Inkay's ability kind of sucks



Which one?

Both of Inkay's abilities are incredibly useful.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 14, 2013)

Beat the Champion yesterday, sadly not even 1 of my Pokemons took damage in the battle if I don't count the damage from Brave Bird.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Wait, why can't I land a super effective hit with Inkay?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Feck spent a while dawdling thanks to the not so conspicuous entry point that leads to the rock gym...

That aside, won me second badge. Much less of a close call than the fucker in the first gym, but both dem ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were annoying.

I'll complete the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Real talk though, I know Nintendo wanted B/W to have that "whole new game" feel, but _this_ game has that feeling.



This is the truest sequel to the franchise yet...


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Inkay's ability kind of sucks


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Which one?
> 
> Both of Inkay's abilities are incredibly useful.



Just ignore him, he's being difficult to please. blunt is just laughing his ass off over this 

Now I've decided to put Sylveon, Goomy and some other Pokemon with a mega evo (not sure which one yet) into my team


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm actually switching my team around a bit, since the whole Dragon theme went out the window. Assuming I'm ever able to get a Noibat before Victory Road, it's gonna look like...

Frogadier
Pancham
Helioptile
Tyrunt
Inkay 
Noibat

If I can't get a Noibat, I'll find something else. There's a shit ton of Pokemon in this game, so limiting myself to just six Pokemon is a bit dumb.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm actually switching my team around a bit, since the whole Dragon theme went out the window. Assuming I'm ever able to get a Noibat before Victory Road, it's gonna look like...
> 
> Frogadier
> Pancham
> ...



If anyone knows Noibat's egg group, I could breed ya one. Got a Noibat I never used. ??


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

I caught an Axew and was debating switching out Pancham or Skiddo for it, but I really want to utilize as man gen 6 mons as I can, and it was only Hardy nature, so I let it go. 

I figure I'll bop about a bit looking for a Jolly or Adamant axew, just in case I want something that hits hard.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 14, 2013)

You can get a Noibat before 8th gym, I have one I could trade but I can't trade because I'm in school


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm not sure what it's egg group is and I can't seem to find anyone who does, but I'd be very surprised if it couldn't breed with Swoobat.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2013)

You know I never thought natures had an effect on stats.  I thought it was something useless they just tossed in.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

I would be very surprised if Noibat didn't fit into both the Dragon and Flying egg groups. 


BlazingInferno said:


> You know I never thought natures had an effect on stats.  I thought it was something useless they just tossed in.


:amazed Really? 

They've been a thing since Ruby/Sapphire, I thought their effect on stats was common knowledge by now.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I would be very surprised if Noibat didn't fit into both the Dragon and Flying egg groups.



Well it fits into the Flying egg group but not Dragon, just tried it with my Gible and that didn't work. ??


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

sorry, not Inkay's ability. Why can't I land super effective hits with him?


Anyway, just beat the second gym, here is my team:

Floette lv 27
Swirlix lv 20
Mawile lv 21
Snubbull lv 22
Fletchinder lv 28
Quilladin lv 29


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 14, 2013)

Has anyone found a shiny stone?And if so can u tell me where you found it?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I would be very surprised if Noibat didn't fit into both the Dragon and Flying egg groups.
> 
> :amazed Really?
> 
> They've been a thing since Ruby/Sapphire, I thought their effect on stats was common knowledge by now.



Yeah, surprise surprise


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Has anyone found a shiny stone?And if so can u tell me where you found it?


You can get them from the Secret Super Training.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

Man, I really wish we could check natures and abilities without returning to the PC. 

Or better yet, check them while we're encountering the wild 'Mon.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Man, I really wish we could check natures and abilities without returning to the PC.
> 
> Or better yet, *check them while we're encountering the wild 'Mon.*


All muh yeses!


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Well got the Noibat egg for ya, now for the loooong period of waiting for it to hatch/be the nature you want... ??


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

I need a flame body, or magma armor Pokemon. Grinding eevee breeding.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I need a flame body, or magma armor Pokemon. Grinding eevee breeding.



Flechinder has Flame Body and is easy to get early on. ??


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I need to catch Ralts soon


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

Point of order: Amie is bloody awesome. 

Azumarill (she finally evolved) has spontaneously dodged moves, spontaneously willed away paralysis, and gains boosted exp. Fucking aces.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Point of order: Amie is bloody awesome.
> 
> Azumarill (she finally evolved) has spontaneously dodged moves, spontaneously willed away paralysis, and gains boosted exp. Fucking aces.



It's like no one reads a thing I post...


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> It's like no one reads a thing I post...


I read it, I just felt like sharing my elation with the feature.


----------



## GMF (Oct 14, 2013)

Got a male and female Goomy off the gts even though (after getting the first one) my pokedex says that they are found in Route 14. XD 

Oh well.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

GMF said:


> Got a male and female Goomy off the gts even though (after getting the first one) my pokedex says that they are found in Route 14. XD
> 
> Oh well.


You trade with someone or Wonder Trade?


----------



## GMF (Oct 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> You trade with someone or Wonder Trade?



Global Trade Station.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

How do I get/turn on Amie?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How do I get/turn on Amie?


You should already have it. 

Use the stylus or L/R buttons to scroll through to it, then select the "play" button to get started on it.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

i heard that Zubat is actually kinda rare in this gen,is that true?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

That Noibat run just reminded me how tedious breeding is... got a Timid one if whoever wanted a speed natured one... ??


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

Beat 5th gym, my team so far is as follows:

Blaziken (mega stone) lvl 53
Delphox lvl 43
Venusaur (mega stone) lvl 40
Drifblim lvl 34
Lucario (mega stone) lvl 40
Lapras lvl 37


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i heard that Zubat is actually kinda rare in this gen,is that true?


Nah, they were all over the place in the cave you pass through to the next town. 

Hardly rare, but not frustratingly common anymore, either. I saw about as many Whismur and Meditite.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Nah, they were all over the place in the cave you pass through to the next town.
> 
> Hardly rare, but not frustratingly common anymore, either. I saw about as many Whismur and Meditite.



Opposite for me,  went through that cave a few times and never came across one Zubat... kinda disappointed with that tbh. ??


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

I now have Male and Female Ralts both with Synchronize. Breeding them now. Bout to be in Nature heaven. 





NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> That Noibat run just reminded me how tedious breeding is... got a Timid one if whoever wanted a speed natured one... ??


I know he definitely wants it. His name is Death-kun. He's asleep now but I'm sure he'll want it in the morning.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> I know he definitely wants it. His name is Death-kun. He's asleep now but I'm sure he'll want it in the morning.



Now to wait for ages... yay for living in Britain... ??


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll send him a message on skype so he gets it first thing.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Much appreciated. ??


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

Just finished catching Yvetal, or however the hell you spell it. Will prob call it a night (or morning really) and knock off the last Gym and E4 tomorrow. I do have to say though, this is the first time I've actually liked a villain and his motivations in the storyline. Team Flare is campy as fuck (while still being somewhat entertaining nonetheless) but for some reason I could actually kinda sympathize with Lysandre. Previous storylines haven't had the depth to even really make me interested. Not that this is "deep" by any means. But you can tell at least a bit more effort was put into it.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

shiny MegaGengar :33


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos, are you getting these shinys, or are you just really enthusiastic about shiny pokemon caught by others?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

the 2nd thing lol 

i dont even have a 2ds yet


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

I see. 

Aww.  Will you get one soon then? The games are AWESOME!


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

How the hell am I skating on sand?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

your ground pokemon allowed it?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm actually switching my team around a bit, since the whole Dragon theme went out the window. Assuming I'm ever able to get a Noibat before Victory Road, it's gonna look like...
> 
> Frogadier
> Pancham
> ...



Just choosing 6 is already hard enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i heard that Zubat is actually kinda rare in this gen,is that true?



Nah.. Got one as soon as I stepped into the first cave.

Love the way they fly though.. Might grind for a Crobat postgame... 



alekos23 said:


> shiny MegaGengar :33



Dammit that looks cash...

Team..
Frogaider(_GamaSage_)
Honedge(_LuciSlash_)
Pikachu(_JackieChu_)
Amaura(_SakazukiRos_)
Espurr(_Nibiistic_)
Charmleon(_Lizardon, fuck you pokemon origins_)


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 14, 2013)

My god there's a crap ton of pokemon. Already filled up 2 and a half boxes. Not even at the second gym yet.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Got a box and a half but I don't catch multiple copies


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 14, 2013)

Does Exp Share also give EVs to the other Pokemon that didn't participate in battle?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2013)

I think so.


----------



## GMF (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't know if anybody else has seen this. Just thought I'd leave it before going to sleep.


*Spoiler*: _*Spoiler* Legendary Bird Battle (no fleeing)_ 



[YOUTUBE]7tBw_BlO7u4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2013)

Does mega evolving waste a turn?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Does mega evolving waste a turn?



No you get to attack in the turn. I can ulpaod a video of it for you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pJGqblu8YIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No you get to attack in the turn. I can ulpaod a video of it for you.



No need, thank you. That's good news.

Amazon still hasn't delivered my game. I'm basically staring at my door all day long.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Guess this is the final Autumn.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm amazed at how fast you guys are going through the game.

I'm 30 hours in, and I'm still on my to the 3rd gym.


----------



## creative (Oct 14, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> I'm amazed at how fast you guys are going through the game.
> 
> I'm 30 hours in, and I'm still on my to the 3rd gym.




i think A majority of us are either grinding (not me) or can't get over tickling and cuddling pokemon (totally fucking me)

im sure you can get to the elite four in a day though.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

shiny Dedenne! :33


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2013)

creative said:


> i think A majority of us are either grinding (not me) or can't get over tickling and cuddling pokemon (totally fucking me)
> 
> im sure you can get to the elite four in a day though.


I have to admit, I did burn a bunch of hours just EV training, Amie'ing, or running around catching pokemons.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

I like Team Flare theme and symbol. The rival in this game is a cool one too..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 14, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> I'm amazed at how fast you guys are going through the game.
> 
> I'm 30 hours in, and I'm still on my to the 3rd gym.



21 hours for me, and I've only got 2 badges as well 

> Training half a box of Pokemon along the road (with even more incoming as I find them xD) 
> Fiddling with PSS 
> Amie

Gonna enjoy this sweet ride for all it's worth


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2013)

lol dedene is basically mini raichu


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 14, 2013)

BTW, do I need a Good Rod to find Clauncher?

I saw one in battle a while ago, but I _still_ can't find the bugger myself


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

what version do you have? X?

Route 8 and Good Rod apparently


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2013)

remember the rumors about needing it to rain to evolve goomy?

it evolves normally at level 40... just evolved mine


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> I'm amazed at how fast you guys are going through the game.
> 
> I'm 30 hours in, and I'm still on my to the 3rd gym.



I am taking my time with the game. I am not rushing. I just have two badges...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

yeah,you need rain to evolve Sliggoo though


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2013)

Hahaa! Just finished the 3rd gym. Man I feel sorry for these guys. I just wrecked them with a butterfly.  I didn't expect this, but I freaking love Vivillon. Easily my favourite 6th gen pokemon so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> That Noibat run just reminded me how tedious breeding is... got a Timid one if whoever wanted a speed natured one... ??



Do you still have it!?  Did you save the game? I actually wanted an egg of one, so it could be "my" Noibat when it hatches. If you didn't save the game, you can actually just gimme the egg, because the nature and stuff is set when the egg is generated, not when it hatches. Which means it'll be Timid and stuff no matter who or how many times it hatches.

What version do you have, by the way? I have X... so if you have Y, perhaps there's an exclusive you want or something? I'm not even at the second gym, though, so the pickings are rather slim.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

It was a good weekend. I finally got my 3rd badge and I saved before the 4th Leader. 

Just an hour ago, I saw a girl from Japan on "passerby" that wanted an Eevee :33 I was happy to oblige. I might change my greeting to that kind of message later. 

My party so far:
-Charnaught
-Blastoise
-Blaziken
-Pidgeot
*Gabite
*Jolteon

*...just got them I'm going to train them.

QUESTION!! Can I get my hat off?? I wanted to show my hair. Also... how do you unlock more Profile Icons? Defeating gyms?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2013)

Party so far after Power Plant for Y, didn't start X:

Axew
Tyrantrum
Blastoise
Delphox
Meowstik
Duoblade

Will post FC soon, looking for a Slyveon of Leafeon/Jolteon. I have Carbrink for trade.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

soulnova said:


> It was a good weekend. I finally got my 3rd badge and I saved before the 4th Leader.
> 
> Just an hour ago, I saw a girl from Japan on "passerby" that wanted an Eevee :33 I was happy to oblige. I might change my greeting to that kind of message later.
> 
> ...



Where did you find Gabite?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

he evolved a Gibble?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2013)

I found no shinnies yet


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

i heard that tipping people increases the chance of finding shinies in the area.try that


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2013)

WOW.

Alrightttt.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 14, 2013)

Cathing Zygarde


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

hmm.i hope i manage to get this.first pokemon game i'll play after gen 3.will feel like even more new things to me :33


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Where did you find Gabite?



The japanese girl traded it with me for an Eevee she was looking for.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 14, 2013)

just got the game today


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

Have fun with it, zyken! I'll add your FC =D

By the way, just recorded this:

*Spoiler*: _Pokemon-Amie Spoilers?_ 



[YOUTUBE]qR_ge05R47E[/YOUTUBE]




I really love the fun aspects of the game, it shows that battling is not everything when it comes to Pokemon ​


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i heard that tipping people increases the chance of finding shinies in the area.try that



Tipping people? Have I just not encountered this yet or is this something special?

If it requires spoilers to elaborate on this, then nevermind.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

guys,a warningONT SAVE WHEN OUTSIDE IN LUMIOSE CITY
Apparenty, that can cause a terrible glitch that makes it impossible to move around properly or leave the city, the next time you load.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

I regret getting Charizard.................


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

is he too hax?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> is he too hax?



no, that I didn't know Nintendo was giving away Torchi.. Too many fire type pokemon lol


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

ah i see 

you could trade him for something


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

Plus I gave Eevee the fire stone. So I do have Flareon.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

Give me Charizardnite X, I need it ​


----------



## Alaude (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone want to give me friendcodes? :33

Mine is 5198-2498-4503


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Mine's in my sig, I'll add you.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

Added my FC in my sig.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

Eternity, Death-kun I will add you both too ^_^

Details:

Pokemon Y:
4124 - 5013 - 1344

In-game Name: Schneizel​


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 14, 2013)

man braixen doing the whole trunks thing with the wand 

Did they finally give Flareon a stab physcial move?
Can sylveon learn psychic/other coverage moves/other interesting moves?
yeah i dont have the game so i cant find out for myself


----------



## Alaude (Oct 14, 2013)

Added you both :33


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

kippp3 said:


> Did they finally give Flareon a stab physcial move?
> Can sylveon learn psychic/other coverage moves/other interesting moves?



Flareon got Flare Blitz,does that count?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Flareon got Flare Blitz,does that count?



I still can't believe this actually happened...​


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I still can't believe this actually happened...​



thats obviously why outdoors saving in Lumiose city is glitched like that


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

About to face the third gym:

Mawile lv 31
Floette lv 34
Carbink lv 23
Mr. Mime lv 24
Granbull lv 31
Swirlix lv 28


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Anyone want to give me friendcodes? :33
> 
> Mine is 5198-2498-4503



Check my sig! I'll try to add you as soon as I get wireless.


Edit: I have another question. There's something strange happening with my pokemons when battle starts... they seem to shiver/ move a little. Is this some kind of new ability? It happened with Chesnaught, Blastoise and Blaziken so far... haven't checked the other ones. I found it odd.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 14, 2013)

Noob question, how do you guys catch Shiny Pokemon ?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

How do I find my friend code?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

well,there's that rumour that the shiny rates increase if you tip the people at shops or something.the better the tip,the higher the chance.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 14, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Check my sig! I'll try to add you as soon as I get wireless.


Added you.


BiNexus said:


> How do I find my friend code?



Go to your friend list on the home menu of 3DS


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh ok so it just happens at random, can any Pokemon be shiny ? Or a select few ? After seeing that Shiny Gengar that guy posted i want some now


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> How do I find my friend code?



On the main menu of the 3ds go to Friend List (smile orange icon) .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> well,there's that rumour that the shiny rates increase if you tip the people at shops or something.the better the tip,the higher the chance.



Yeah I knew this. I am tipping everybody


----------



## Vermin (Oct 14, 2013)

bulbapedia needs to update


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Go to your friend list on the home menu of 3DS



Thank you thank you. Friend code in sig!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

apparently KOing wild mons gives you their held items


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Do you still have it!?  Did you save the game? I actually wanted an egg of one, so it could be "my" Noibat when it hatches. If you didn't save the game, you can actually just gimme the egg, because the nature and stuff is set when the egg is generated, not when it hatches. Which means it'll be Timid and stuff no matter who or how many times it hatches.
> 
> What version do you have, by the way? I have X... so if you have Y, perhaps there's an exclusive you want or something? I'm not even at the second gym, though, so the pickings are rather slim.



It already hatched sorry... 

If you really want it under 'your' ownage, I guess I can do another run for ya. ??

Also got X as well and don't worry for what you can trade to me, I'll just take anything in this case. ??


----------



## Firaea (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if there's any site with all the new Pokemon's stats and moves? I can't seem to find it on Serebii and Smogon. :/


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> apparently KOing wild mons gives you their held items



You also have the chance after beating a trainer of finding an item, got a smooth rock from it. ??


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> guys,a warningONT SAVE WHEN OUTSIDE IN LUMIOSE CITY
> Apparenty, that can cause a terrible glitch that makes it impossible to move around properly or leave the city, the next time you load.




well they've gotta fucking fix that shit quick


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> It already hatched sorry...
> 
> If you really want it under 'your' ownage, I guess I can do another run for ya. ??
> 
> Also got X as well and don't worry for what you can trade to me, I'll just take anything in this case. ??



That would be awesome, thank you.  

Is there any guarantee that another egg will also be Timid? Or were you just really lucky?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

Guys, I need a weakness chart I can give to my boyfriend. Is there any available already?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That would be awesome, thank you.
> 
> Is there any guarantee that another egg will also be Timid? Or were you just really lucky?



Back then I was just lucky, got a Ditto and an everstone now so should be quick. ??


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Guys, I need a weakness chart I can give to my boyfriend. Is there any available already?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2013)

Team Flare has swag.


----------



## GMF (Oct 14, 2013)

Trying to get a modest or timid Xerneas.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Got that Egg ready for ya Death-Kun. ??


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> Got that Egg ready for ya Death-Kun. ??



Awesome.  What's your friend code? Mine's in my sig.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Awesome.  What's your friend code? Mine's in my sig.



5370-1814-8252 like it is in my sig ??


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Also, can anyone can breed a male Adamant Inkay with Contrary and give me the egg? I'm having a bitch of a time catching one, I feel like I'm never going to get to the second gym.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2013)

Just done the Poke Ball factory thing, my team:

Pokemon Y
Tyrantrum
Delphox
Blastoise
Meowstik
Axew's 2nd Evo
Duoblade

In Rotation:
Goomy
Lucario


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Also Ryuzaki, I'm online now. What's your trainer's name? Mine's Jason.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't even have an Inkay right now, I'll see what I can do. ??

EDIT: It's Ryu


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, I'm dumb. I should've guessed it was Ryu. 

Connecting now.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

God damn, player interaction is so simple, fast and streamlined in this game. Literally took half a minute to get my Noibat egg. You did good, Gamefreak. You did good.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> God damn, player interaction is so simple, fast and streamlined in this game. Literally took half a minute to get my Noibat egg. You did good, Gamefreak. You did good.



I agree + Wonder Trade gave me a lvl. 40 Ditto early ​


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Now I resume my search for an obnoxiously specific Inkay.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _after league stuff_ 



how the fuck am i supposed to catch the legendary birds when they flee before i can even do anything. moltres couldn't give less fucks about arena trap.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone gotten a pikacu with light ball yet? 

Searching for it now on X (opened X today, after having played Y for a few days).
If anyone has one, I really want it.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Finally finds a male Inkay and its quiet natured... this feels like it's gonna be a long hunt. ??


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: _after league stuff_
> 
> 
> 
> how the fuck am i supposed to catch the legendary birds when they flee before i can even do anything. moltres couldn't give less fucks about arena trap.



Apparently once it's ran from you enough, it nests in Sea Spirit's Den. ??


----------



## Ghost (Oct 14, 2013)

........


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Just done the Poke Ball factory thing, my team:
> 
> Pokemon Y
> Tyrantrum
> ...


Any recommendations? Thinking about getting Trevenant, Noivern, Avalugg, and Heliolisk but idk.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> Finally finds a male Inkay and its quiet natured... this feels like it's gonna be a long hunt. ??



I've caught around 10 male Inkay so far.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I've caught around 10 male Inkay so far.



Just caught my 2nd, wrong nature again. Only finding Absol and Mienfoo mostly... ??


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

Got a lvl 26 dugtrio and lvl 40 Beartic pre-gym 1 by wonder trade. I am really starting to like that feature.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Just beat the fourth gym:

Mr. Mime lv 31
Swirlix lv 34
Carbink lv 29
Granbull lv 36
Mawile lv 38
Floette lv 38


Where can I get a Shiny Stone?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 14, 2013)

Finally got Mawilite 


@Hiruzen

I think I found a shiny stone at Terminus cave.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

in super secret training apparently.

and possibly in the stone store after beating enough gyms?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

My search is over.  I got a Mild natured male Inkay with Contrary. +Sp. Atk, -Def. It's got some pretty good IVs, I think I'll make it a mixed attacker.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> My search is over.  I got a Mild natured male Inkay with Contrary. +Sp. Atk, -Def. It's got some pretty good IVs, I think I'll make it a mixed attacker.



Well thats good... only found 4 on my side and a Bagon. ??


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> My search is over.  I got a Mild natured male Inkay with Contrary. +Sp. Atk, -Def. It's got some pretty good IVs, I think I'll make it a mixed attacker.



How're you checking IVs in X/Y?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Where did you get Mawilite?!?

And alright I'll check those places


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

Poke enduring! :33


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> How're you checking IVs in X/Y?



I can normally just guesstimate it based on the base stats of the Pokemon, its level and its stats in comparison to others of the same Pokemon that I've caught. 

It's something you pick up as a competitive battler lol.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 14, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Where did you get Mawilite?!?
> 
> And alright I'll check those places




*Spoiler*: _Post-game_ 



Post-game after Sycamore has upgraded your mega-ring from Shabboneau castle second floor.







Scizor said:


> How're you checking IVs in X/Y?



In Kiloude City there's an Ace Trainer that checks them I think.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I agree + Wonder Trade gave me a lvl. 40 Ditto early ​


What did you trade it for?


----------



## Saru (Oct 14, 2013)

you guys are flying through the game


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

Wonder trade is random, so you can get a lvl 100 mewtwo for a lvl 1 weedle if someone is brave enough to do that.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 14, 2013)

This fucking bird.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Alaude said:


> *Spoiler*: _Post-game_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just went there and he didn't show...  ??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

I want my damn egg to hatch. I want that damn Eevee. Is my Embreon one


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

yeah,only works from 8 to 9 pm


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm still at the third gym.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

Welp. Finally got the Starter Kanto and Kalos Trios all in one game :33​


----------



## Alaude (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> Just went there and he didn't show...  ??




*Spoiler*: _Post-game_ 



You have to go to Kiloude city first and in there finish 1 battle in Pokemon Maison and after that your rival will be at the top of the island(Kiloude City) and then you win against you'll rival. And the rival tells you to go to Anistar city where your Mega-ring will be upgraded so you can find new mega-stones.

And you can only find the mega-stone from 8pm-9pm.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Alaude said:


> *Spoiler*: _Post-game_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just found out just before your post, thanks nonetheless. 

30 minutes to stone hunting... yay. ??


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

I FOUND EDIT: CAUGHT A PAWNIARD!!! ​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> yeah,only works from 8 to 9 pm



what works 8 to 9 pm?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 14, 2013)

How long i have to chase this douchebag?


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got my XL and X copy in the mail today. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

Have fun, Moon Fang.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> what works 8 to 9 pm?




*Spoiler*: __ 



the post game mega stone detector


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Just got my XL and X copy in the mail today. Let the fun begin.



This will take you to another world for a long time, be prepared!

Anwyays, I helped a guy from GameFAQs evolve his Shiny Graveler into Golem and give it back. Such a good feeling ​


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2013)

I must have a Charizardite X....


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, I am glad I bought this game. Proved to be the perfect way to spend my three-day weekend. 

Also, holy shit that souped up Exp. Share is no joke. It is literally this games version of "Easy". Next time I play it, I very likely will not use it.



> I must have a Charizardite X....



Ditto for this. The Y version isn't bad, but if I'd made an informed decision before buying the game (I wanted everything to be a surprise so I did zero research on anything), I probably would've gone with X, simply cause that Charizard looks way better.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I must have a Charizardite X....



Are you handed one right after the first gym? I picked Bulbasaur and got a Venasaurite.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

I got Blastoisenite, but I want a Charizardite X as well ​


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Are you handed one right after the first gym? I picked Bulbasaur and got a Venasaurite.



I'm pretty sure you're handed one with the starter you receive it with, if I remember correctly. It's a while before you can use it anyway, so it largely just sits in your bag, since there are more useful things you can attach to your Pokemon in the meantime.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

Is there a way to know if your EVs are at default or not? I don't remember if I accidently defeated any Wild Pokemon with my Charmeleon or not ​


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

you could look at ST i guess?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

First Goomy caught; Bold nature--and decent IVs from a cursory glance  /hail Goomy


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, you can see if your poke has EV by  checking the ST screen. The (yellow?) outer fivepointed  thing shows that your pokemon has EVs. IF the (green?) inner thing is the only one there, you have no EVs


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

"Goomy, the weakest dragon."


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2013)

Man the aesthetics are so fucking good this gen. The presentation reminds me a lot of pokemon stadium in the best way possible. i'm afraid that I may not be able to go back to the old gens now .


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Well went and got every Mega Stone Serebii knows of and will give these ones away:
Absolite
Pinsirite
Kangaskhanite
Gyaradosite
Mawilite
Gengarite
Benettite
Medichamite
Ampaharosite
Alakazite
Abomasite
Manectite

Also if anyone with Y doesn't want to keep their Aggronite(?), I'll gladly take it off them for another stone. ??


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

Eternity said:


> "Goomy, the weakest dragon."



That's what we call "Reverse Psychology" ​


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Are you handed one right after the first gym? I picked Bulbasaur and got a Venasaurite.



I have Y so no.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2013)

I have Y, picked Bulbasaur and got the mega stone.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> Well went and got every Mega Stone Serebii knows of and will give these ones away:
> Absolite
> Pinsirite
> Kangaskhanite
> ...



I didn't even know half of these stones existed. I think I would be interested in that Gyaradosite. Had to face one down in a match, and let me say this. Even in the hands of an AI, that thing is a nightmare to face unless you have a VERY strong Electric type that is fast enough to one-shot it before it can get a move off on you. Find myself intrigued with the Medichamite and Manectite too.



Platinum said:


> Man the aesthetics are so fucking good this gen. The presentation reminds me a lot of pokemon stadium in the best way possible. i'm afraid that I may not be able to go back to the old gens now .



My vote for Most Improved Appearance easily goes to Gurdurr. Went from looking like the "durr" its name implies to actually looking pretty badass. I would not be ashamed to be seen battling with it now.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I can normally just guesstimate it based on the base stats of the Pokemon, its level and its stats in comparison to others of the same Pokemon that I've caught.
> 
> It's something you pick up as a competitive battler lol.



Alright, then I'm on the right track 



Alaude said:


> *Spoiler*: _Post-game_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Post-game_ 





Thanks!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 14, 2013)

I got my last two members of my Y team Combusken and Vivillon now I just need to train them I still need to catch my 6th Pokemon for my X team. I'll probably hold off fighting Clemont for now I'm going play around with Pokemon Amie and what not.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 14, 2013)

This is my first time Ev training and I'm wondering.

Which stats should I EV train for my Frogadier, Charmeleon and Kirlia?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Nimander said:


> I didn't even know half of these stones existed. I think I would be interested in that Gyaradosite. Had to face one down in a match, and let me say this. Even in the hands of an AI, that thing is a nightmare to face unless you have a VERY strong Electric type that is fast enough to one-shot it before it can get a move off on you. Find myself intrigued with the Medichamite and Manectite too.



Who had a MegaGyarados, was it the Team Flare leader? ??

My MCharizard X's Dragon Claw did short work of his normal Gyarados  lol ??


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2013)

GMF said:


> Don't know if anybody else has seen this. Just thought I'd leave it before going to sleep.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _*Spoiler* Legendary Bird Battle (no fleeing)_
> ...


Articuno at least look good the sprites and official art work make him look stupid compared to his 3D models and Anime appearances.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 14, 2013)

Caught mewtwo and moltres today


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

​


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

can you get Spiritomb in this game?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

I keep SRing for a male, Adamant Tyrunt. No luck so far, a bunch of Lonelys, Timids and neutral natures.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you can get Spiritomb in this game?



I wish. One of my Favorite Pokes.​


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> Well went and got every Mega Stone Serebii knows of and will give these ones away:
> Absolite
> Pinsirite
> Kangaskhanite
> ...



I'm interested on Ampharosite and Alakazite.

Where can I find a Mareep? I already have a lovely Ampharos waiting for me on White 2, but I might as well raise the fabulous cuddly thing again. :33


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

How do I get to Route 14? I am in lumiose city


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Never mind I found it


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

Zidane said:


> This is my first time Ev training and I'm wondering.
> 
> Which stats should I EV train for my Frogadier, Charmeleon and Kirlia?



For the first and the last, you should raise Sp. Atk and Speed. For Charmeleon, depending on what Mega you're getting, you may raise either Atk or Sp. Atk, but you should also raise Speed as well.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

you guys checked out the Battle Chateu yet? sounds really useful


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I'm interested on Ampharosite and Alakazite.
> 
> Where can I find a Mareep? I already have a lovely Ampharos waiting for me on White 2, but I might as well raise the fabulous cuddly thing again. :33



You can find Mareep on route 12 apparently. ??


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2013)

no Mega Galvantula pics?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Holy shit the last few gyms have been a piece of cake.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Stunfisk has a weird 3d design


And Carbink is really good


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

GAH! Im addicted to Wonder Trading. Got myself a mightyena XD


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

3D magikarp is da besto


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

in case you guys cared:
The area where you can evolve Magneton and Nosepass is Route 13.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Finally settled for a Jolly Tyrunt. With that, my party is complete. 

Frogadier
Inkay
Pancham
Helioptile
Noibat
Tyrunt

Now I can actually proceed with the game.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Just showed Valerie who the real Fairy Type Master was.

My team:
Mawile lv 44
Granbull lv 44
Floette lv 44
Swirlix lv 41 (holding eviolite)
Mr. Mime lv 39
Carbink lv 37

Where did you guys get Eevee from?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

route 10 it seems.they were wild.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

I want to make Autumn as cute as she can be.

Anyone got access to the Lumiose boutique?


----------



## creative (Oct 14, 2013)

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET RID OF THE FUCKING HATS!?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Fairy Team? You're asking to get shit on by Poison, and Steel types.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

creative said:


> HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET RID OF THE FUCKING HATS!?



You don't.

Which is ironic since your rival doesn't.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 14, 2013)

My digital file just shat on me and now I have to restart after six badges.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> You can find Mareep on route 12 apparently. ??



Care to trade one? I'm looking for a Modest one. I'll be online later today.

Nevermind.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

koguryo said:


> My digital file just shat on me and now I have to restart after six badges.



Reason enough to find the nearest tall building and jump off it? I certainly think so.

In slightly related news, just finished shitting all over the eighth Gym Leader. I should've gone with an all sixth gen team like some of you guys did, cause this isn't challenging at all right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

Got two thunderstones on me.. Should I evolve Pikachu or stick with Light Ball?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Care to trade one? I'm looking for a Modest one. I'll be online later today.
> 
> Nevermind.



I can go looking later but no promises on if anything good turns up. ??

Nevermind ??


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> You don't.
> 
> Which is ironic since your rival doesn't.



I guess for me that's the only let down of the game so far. Gotta get my 4th badge.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

Pikachu with ligth ball is better than Raichu. Raichu has better defence (and maybe a bit more speed?) but overall, pikachu with light ball is a beast.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Fairy Team? You're asking to get shit on by Poison, and Steel types.



I taught Mawile and Mr. Mime Power Up Punch
Granbull knows Dig
Mr. Mime knows Psychic

I beg to differ


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

You're precious Hiruzen.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm disappointed that Spritzee didn't end up being a three-stage evolution line with a plague doctor theme to it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

"I'll give you a Master Ball, or a Big Nugget. Which do you prefer?"

 Hmm, I wonder?


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 14, 2013)

Time to breed Noibats.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone know where to get more honey? ??


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> Anyone know where to get more honey? ??



Catch Combee


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> Anyone know where to get more honey? ??



those lil bee mons i guess?


oh,and you dont need to catch them anymore apparently.when you knock them out you get the item!


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

Okay. The cutscene to enter Victory Road has to be one of the coolest things I've seen on a 3DS to date. Just saying.

Alright. Tis 6:11 on my end. By 7:45 I want to have finished beating VR and the E4. Hooray for goals. Now let me get to it.


----------



## creative (Oct 14, 2013)

holy fucking shit, delphox has so many crazy psychic moves. are these shits exclusive?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> those lil bee mons i guess?
> 
> 
> oh,and you dont need to catch them anymore apparently.when you knock them out you get the item!



Called 4 so far, rarely showing up, and so far no honey... why can't I just buy the stuff? ??


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2013)

I just caught Yeveltal. I first damaged it with my level 60 Sylveon (down to 'red health' and then threw a quick ball on my second turn. It was easier than catching the Eevee that became a Sylveon. >.>

Also what level does Sliggo evolve? I know it has to be raining when it levels up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Pikachu with ligth ball is better than Raichu. Raichu has better defence (and maybe a bit more speed?) but overall, pikachu with light ball is a beast.



Ya.. I'll stick to light ball until I get some useful items later on..


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2013)

I caught a Timid female Ralts with Synchronize on my third try 

This will make getting a good natured Budew way easier =D

I also caught a Brave Ralts with Synchronize, which will make my Honedge hunt later on much easier. =D

But first things first: I'll be EV training this winner Ralts first


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I just caught Yeveltal. I first damaged it with my level 60 Sylveon (down to 'red health' and then threw a quick ball on my second turn. It was easier than catching the Eevee that became a Sylveon. >.>
> 
> *Also what level does Sliggo evolve? I know it has to be raining when it levels up.*



at level 50 with natural rain going on.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> at level 50 with natural rain going on.


SOmeone here said their Goomy evolved at level 40 with no rain.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> SOmeone here said their Goomy evolved at level 40 with no rain.



I meant Sliggo evolving into <iforgetthefinalevolutionsname>. However what you said was correct, Goomy evolved at level 40 with no rain (for me at least).

Thanks alekos.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 14, 2013)

Just beat Clemont in both versions.
Y
Chesnaught 40
Blastoise 36
Heliolisk 37
Alakazam 37
Combusken 32
Vivillon 31
16:40

X
Greninja 37
Gogoat 36
Pyroar 35
Tyrunt 36
Sylveon 36
17: 35


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

So I finally got into the Lumiose Boutique. They were really tough on getting in there, but their clothes are very cute, and super expensive.





Second one looks like it'll be my final outfit. It costs 480k.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Second one looks like it'll be my final outfit. *It costs 480k.*


i lol'd  **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

480k for clothes? Is there a stock market feature in the fucking game or something?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Felt hat 40,000

Tie-Neck Blouse 100,000

Pleated Kilt Skirt 120,000

OTK Socks 0

Riding Boots 0

Strappy Purse 200,000

Hat Ribbon 20,000

Total: 480,000


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

my Ralts' are popping out babies like it's going out of style :WOW

when do i get an Everstone?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I really need an easier way to get a Shiny Stone. Floette has to evolve


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

Female Meowistic + Pokemon-Amie = just the bestest thing ever


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> 480k for clothes? Is there a stock market feature in the fucking game or something?



Elite 4, Amulet coin.

> only 6 badges

Well back to this for now.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 14, 2013)

the poke world isnt known for its fair prizes. 

50 pokedollars for water anyone?a million for a bike?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Elite 4, Amulet coin.
> 
> > only 6 badges
> 
> Well back to this for now.




Well, I usually buy every TM after the Elite 4 



alekos23 said:


> the poke world isnt known for its fair prizes.
> 
> 50 pokedollars for water anyone?a million for a bike?



PokeWorld economy > IRL economy


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I really need an easier way to get a Shiny Stone. Floette has to evolve



I could trade you mine, no plan on using it anyway. ??


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

well I assume cash in Pokemon is like yen.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Well back to this for now.



Oh look.

A Seasonal Whore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

Grown ass neckbeards playing dress up with a 10 year old.. 


Okay then..


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Oh look.
> 
> A Seasonal Whore.



Her name is Autumn. Most fitting outfit over all.

I think its so fun because I have a character I named my trainer after. Anyway aren't these characters 16 like Hilda, Hilbert, Rosa, and Nate? Calem certainly doesn't seem 10.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Grown ass neckbeards



/shaves regularly 



> playing dress up


/mainly only buys shirts and pants and shoes 





> Okay then..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> /shaves regularly
> 
> 
> /mainly only buys shirts and pants and shoes



Denial


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2013)

I was positive it was raining at route 14. How do I know the weather of an area before I get there?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyway I've come up with s potential dragon buster Sylveon.

252 HP eve

126 SP D

126 SP A

Curse

Stored Power

Moonblast

?

Not sure which nature, and item I should use.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone know any good leveling spots that isn't the E4+Champ? ??


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Guess ill use modest nature


----------



## ki0 (Oct 14, 2013)

Anybody have a Mega Dragonite yet?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Anyway aren't these characters 16 like Hilda, Hilbert, Rosa, and Nate? Calem certainly doesn't seem 10.


Yeah, I think the gen 5/6 protagonists are supposed to be 16+, but I never got that impression from the gen 5 kids. I'm not sure, the dialogue just made them feel younger somehow. 

But not this gen. These characters feel more mature, particularly Calem and Serena (the other three seem a bit younger). 



Ken said:


> Holy shit the last few gyms have been a piece of cake.


Well damn, when there's so much space between them that you can be ten levels higher than the Gym Leader by the time you get there, it's no surprise. 



Iron Man said:


> It costs 480k.


Jesus fuck. 

Oh well, the suit my kid's gonna be pimpin' will be worth it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Grown ass neckbeards* playing dress up with a 10 year old..
> *
> 
> Okay then..



mid teens actually ,its the anime version of the character that its 10.


----------



## creative (Oct 14, 2013)

is anyone else besides me alittle disappointed with how easy these gym fights are?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Grown ass neckbeards playing dress up with a 10 year old..
> 
> 
> Okay then..


Millions have been begging for customization for a decade now, and we finally have it. 

Why you hatin'?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

creative said:


> is anyone else besides me alittle disappointed with how easy these gym fights are?


you have exp share off?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> mid teens actually ,its the anime version of the character that its 10.



And that somehow makes it okay?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Millions have been begging for customization for a decade now, and we finally have it.
> 
> Why you hatin'?



Not hatin... Just wondering why some here chose the girl, and are obsessed with this feature, specifically


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2013)

I am in desperate need of an Eevee for Slyveon


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Well for gen V they were explicitly marketing older fans.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I am in desperate need of an Eevee for Slyveon



I am breeding eevees. I can help you out.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is any interaction between Macho Brace and Super Training? If so, that would be absolutely filthy.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Not hatin... Just wondering why some here chose the girl, and are obsessed with this feature, specifically



I'd chose the girl because I am a girl.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't think so


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I'd chose the girl because I am a girl.



Wasn't talking about you breh


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

lol


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

I now have a Ralts of every Attack, Special Attack and Speed enhancing Nature with Synchronize.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

So many easter eggs and references in this game..  

Which reminded me of something, I think it was a kid where he said that he just traded his pokemon, and when we fought he sent out a Magikarp.. It was his only Pokemon too.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2013)

Alright, my FC is: 4270-1526-0930


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2013)

I named my Eevee, Blacky and which I want to evolve to a Umbreon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

5343 8528 4888


----------



## hehey (Oct 14, 2013)

Beat the second gym, all my guys are in their early 20's....

Found Jolly Bagon..... i think the gods favor me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> 5343 8528 4888



Alright, added.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

I love how they streamlined the WiFi stuff.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2013)

Just caught a Pupitar.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey just for reference what does a Max IV in each stat torchic look like at level 10 with a neutral nature?

Seems like this torchic has some shit defense and speed but ridiculous HP>

That its he's going with a substitute set.

You know what  I really like about this game? On the status screen if you poke the pokemon on the top and on the side they do two different animations.


*Starts wonder trading again so I can get a goomy*

I got a level 50 noctowl from this  XD


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Hey just for reference what does a Max IV in each stat torchic look like at level 10 with a neutral nature?
> 
> Seems like this torchic has some shit defense and speed but ridiculous HP>
> 
> ...


There are calculators for that.

I doubt anyone knows off the top of their heads.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Hey just for reference what does a Max IV in each stat torchic look like at level 10 with a neutral nature?
> 
> Seems like this torchic has some shit defense and speed but ridiculous HP>
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

The power of Synchronize has consumed me 

On Route 10 catching hordes of Modest and Adamant Eevee


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 14, 2013)

Walking around outside in Victory Road then suddenly a Hydreigon swoops in. Next was Skarmory. I'm loving this!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 14, 2013)

Crunch, Tyrantrum!

*CRUNCH ER'RYTHING!!!*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> The power of Synchronize has consumed me
> 
> On Route 10 catching hordes of Modest and Adamant Eevee



I need a female modest eevee. Actually it would be better to breed it nvm


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2013)

Where can I get a ditto?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 14, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Where can I get a ditto?




Pokemon Village, south of the 8th gym. ??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2013)

3652 - 1955 - 8221

add me dudes...

I'll try and add as much peeps as I can from the last few pages...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2013)

anyone feel like a random pokemon battle


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Trying to hatch a female modest Eevee.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

Man fuck Serebii's Iv calculator.

Doesnt give me shit to go on. I'd rather just have the stats min and max I can look at it


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> 3652 - 1955 - 8221
> 
> add me dudes...
> 
> I'll try and add as much peeps as I can from the last few pages...



Mine is 5370-1530-7014. Will add.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

Entered the Hall of the E4 right as "Don't Stop Till You Get Enough" started playing on Pandora. Probably one of the more awesome moments I've had related to the game this weekend.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Crunch, Tyrantrum!
> 
> *CRUNCH ER'RYTHING!!!*



Yes. It is ungodly how much damage that does. 

Having just finished the main storyline, I have to say, for the first time in a very long time regarding a Pokemon game, that GameFreak has outdone themselves. This game is beyond excellent. The graphics and animations are amazing. The storyline is actually pretty good. And all the new editions do more to add to the game's enjoyment, instead of possibly subtracting from it.

It's not perfect, but it's a close to it as any Pokemon game I've ever played. Was worth every penny, and is a game I would definitely play again just for pure enjoyment's sake.

Just for shits and gigs, my squad as of right now:

Lvl. 72 Lucario (Mega)
Lvl. 70 Snorlax
Lvl. 68 Yveltal
Lvl. 71 Greninja
Lvl. 74 Charizard (Mega)
Lvl. 72 Tyrantrum

Is about as solid a team as I've ever built as far as raw power goes. Just glad I never encountered any legitimately strong Fighting types once they started getting higher in levels.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 14, 2013)

My Greninja keeps falling asleep in Pokemon Amie.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

Shit, there are a crapton of thunder stones in this game.


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 14, 2013)

This feels like a true sequel. From the small things such as character modification to the overhaul in battle dynamics. Amazing.


----------



## lacey (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Second one looks like it'll be my final outfit. It costs 480k.



Goddamn. And I have a massive need for that second one. 



NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> Well went and got every Mega Stone Serebii knows of and will give these ones away:
> *Absolite*
> Pinsirite
> Kangaskhanite
> ...



I'm really interested in the Absolite, if you still have it. Though how are the items transfered, exactly? Via Pokemon holding it?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

some random ass trainer's Hawlucha just solo'd half my team.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

This is the team I want to play with when I start Y:

Venusaur
Swalot
Tentacruel
Drapion
Nidoking
Haunter

And I'll replace Swalot with Skrelp eventually


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone have a everstone I can have for my sanity?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Anyone have a everstone I can have for my sanity?


you didnt get one yet?


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> some random ass trainer's Hawlucha just solo'd half my team.



That Pokemon is pretty boss, and is one of the more badass concepts either GameFreak or Sugimori pulled out of his/their ass with this Gen. A hawk mixed with a Luchador? What was smoked when this idea came into being and can you please supply with some?

I would've picked it for my team near the beginning of the game except 1) I already had the in-game traded Farfetch'd, which I was hoping would be one of the Mega candidates but not only was not, but turned out to be garbage anyway, and 2) I chose Charmander from the Professor, so I did not need yet another Flying type on my team.

When I redo the game though, Hawlucha is a must. It's pretty solid throughout the course of the game.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm pretty pissed he didn't get an evolution.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

I see Titty's eevee has max affection.

Also Comatose those boots don't come from lumiose by the way.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> you didnt get one yet?



Nope I'm 6 gyms in.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2013)

15 eevees no Modest Females.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Nope I'm 6 gyms in.


You get it before the 3rd. 

Geosage Town or whatever. From the scientist in the wood house.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 14, 2013)

add me.. 3153 4243 6337 Fujito

pm me your code


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

Farfetch'd and Dunsparce need evolutions. Someone at Gamefreak must hate them, there's absolutely no other explanation.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 14, 2013)

They might of if they didn't give Charizard and Mewtwo two mega evos they didn't need

Two many unnecessary megas not enough new Pokes


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 14, 2013)

Wtf wild Zoroarks? o_o


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> shiny MegaGengar :33



*::HEAVY BREATHING:: I HAVE A MASSIVE NEED. *



blunt said:


> some random ass trainer's Hawlucha just solo'd half my team.



jfc You have the worst luck with this game I swear. 



Iron Man said:


> Also Comatose those boots don't come from lumiose by the way.



Ah, okay. Where did they come from?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

So let me get this straight, Goodra can learn Aqua Tail and Muddy Water, but can't learn Surf? I guess I don't need a pokemon to know surf in my team.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2013)

Thats weird, considering something like Helioptile can learn Surf.


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2013)

Miltank can, for that matter. That was quite the surprise back in the older games.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2013)

Militank?  I just imagine someone trying to surf with Militank and sinking to the bottom of the sea.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Farfetch'd and Dunsparce need evolutions. Someone at Gamefreak must hate them, there's absolutely no other explanation.



the single stages and 2nd stages pokemon did not needed a mega they needed a normal evolution.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

Goodra's not able to learn dragon claw either.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

>Pure Dragon Type
>Only Pesudo
>Best stat is Sp. Def
>Can't learn Surf
>Can't learn Dragon Claw
>Doesn't fully evolve until level 70

Shit this thing sucks.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

It actually evolves at level fifty. (Well, it might evolve earlier, but I was fighting with it in natural rain as a Sliggoo and it evolved at level fifty)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2013)

I just remembered that the Pokemon that aren't in this game can't be transferred yet so that could mean more possible mega evos.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

Olivia said:


> It actually evolves at level fifty. (Well, it might evolve earlier, but I was fighting with it in natural rain as a Sliggoo and it evolved at level fifty)


I'm so confused. 

So Goomy -> Sliggo at level 40 and then -> Goodra at level 50 in the rain?

Well, that makes him less terrible.

Edit: I just checked Serebii and that seems to be the case.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 15, 2013)

How does one get past that punk in the lost hotel?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Shiny Aegislash_ 








UH MUST HUV IT 

PokEdit needs to get their GTS up so I can have sum these Shinys.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2013)

That is awesome. Look at that blood covered blade.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 15, 2013)

Was someone in here complaining about the Goomy evo-line?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

t'was i, good sir


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> t'was i, good sir



/slaps repeatedly

BULK! BUUUUUUUUULK!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

powahz >>>>>


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 15, 2013)

it's clearly a bulk dragon.


----------



## Darc (Oct 15, 2013)

could anyone link me to where I can watch Pokemon Origins? Pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 15, 2013)

you go.

If that's what you're looking for...


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sure if this is really a spoiler, but I'll keep it under tags:

[sp]I caught Zygarde in a great ball, so I'm trying to replicate that feat through Mewtwo (and I guess my legendary bird, Zapdos)

It's a shame you can only get one legendary bird though.[/sp]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2013)

psychic gym mad cool as fuck


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Not sure if this is really a spoiler, but I'll keep it under tags:
> 
> [sp]I caught Zygarde in a great ball, so I'm trying to replicate that feat through Mewtwo (and I guess my legendary bird, Zapdos)
> 
> It's a shame you can only get one legendary bird though.[/sp]



Wait, what? We can't get all three?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 15, 2013)

where can i catch pinsir in X?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2013)

^ the route where you can ride skiddo. can't remb the name of the route but i caught it there (miltank, tauros, etc. all appear on that route)

pretty rare tho i only encountered one.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 15, 2013)

alright. thanks.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 15, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> Wait, what? We can't get all three?


Serebii: "It appears  the legendary birds are dependent on your starter; Articuno if you  picked Chespin, Zapdos if you picked Fennekin and Moltres if you picked  Froakie"


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Serebii: "It appears  the legendary birds are dependent on your starter; Articuno if you  picked Chespin, Zapdos if you picked Fennekin and Moltres if you picked  Froakie"



... Dammit.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2013)

I found this to be a really cool read.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2013)

resetting for xerneas is annoying


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Serebii: "It appears  the legendary birds are dependent on your starter; Articuno if you  picked Chespin, Zapdos if you picked Fennekin and Moltres if you picked  Froakie"



I am not buying the game a third time


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Beat E4 was not disappointed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



First game to canonly acknowledge you winning. Also from entering the elite 4 to the cutscene at the end was beautiful


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Beat E4 was not disappointed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


[sp]How does it acknowledge it? [/sp]


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> resetting for xerneas is annoying



Because of the cut scene? If you faint it or run from it, it'll still be there. Or because of the battle after?

I just did this (except I didn't use the masterball).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They throw a parade for you. 




After E4 I'm sitting at 512k no need to grind I guess.

Although the botique isn't carrying the clothes anymore. I hope they come back soon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

I want to reset my clock to get the clothes back in stock, but it would affect my animal crossing. Wait! I can just remove my SD card...


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 15, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Farfetch'd and Dunsparce need evolutions. Someone at Gamefreak must hate them, there's absolutely no other explanation.


I dunno about Dunsparce, but Farfetch'd was always meant to be kind of a joke Pokemon. 



Lortastic said:


> Wtf wild Zoroarks? o_o


I'm still trying to get over the wild Eevees. 

I mean, this sort of thing just isn't normally done! 


blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shiny Aegislash_



HNNNNNNNG 

DO WANT


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Guys guess what I got.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... holy shit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2013)

GMF said:


> Because of the cut scene? If you faint it or run from it, it'll still be there. Or because of the battle after?
> 
> I just did this (except I didn't use the masterball).



yeah I can't check Xerneas stats until after the whole battle hoo ha.

gave up and settled for the neutral one


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2013)

so gonna buy Y and play as the female character.

wonder what team i'm gonna build tho


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Gonna get X eventually and play as the guy. Funny how everyone has a girl on Y and boy on X.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 15, 2013)

a bit disappointed that I can't catch Zapdos...


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 15, 2013)

So guys, the Masuda Method is:
"Get a Ditto from another region game and breed it with a Poke you want to be shiny"? I have two different region 3DS, time to start hardcore breeding ​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

saikyou said:


> a bit disappointed that I can't catch Zapdos...



If your bird is Articuno I'll give you my Zapdos.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> So guys, the Masuda Method is:
> "Get a Ditto from another region game and breed it with a Poke you want to be shiny"? I have two different region 3DS, time to start hardcore breeding ​



Omg, can I get one?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Shiny Mega Scizor.


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> yeah I can't check Xerneas stats until after the whole battle hoo ha.
> 
> gave up and settled for the neutral one



Wanted a modest one, got a timid one. Not bad honestly. 

---------------

I had two wifi battles earlier, nice to know that you can have 6 vs 6 battles with pokemon being set to level 50.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 15, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Omg, can I get one?



Right now I'm having a hard time catching a Ditto for myself, transformed into darn Mewtwo and Recovered itself while I had the chance.​


----------



## Ghost (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> If your bird is Articuno I'll give you my Zapdos.



Moltres. ._.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> So guys, the Masuda Method is:
> "Get a Ditto from another region game and breed it with a Poke you want to be shiny"? I have two different region 3DS, time to start hardcore breeding ​



wut lol.... I need one


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Right now I'm having a hard time catching a Ditto for myself, transformed into darn Mewtwo and Recovered itself while I had the chance.​



If you catch more of them, can I get one?


----------



## Escargon (Oct 15, 2013)

I got pkmn X i didnt know that  Blableble or whatever that flower mushroom fairy is called. I caught a red one and met a yellow my heart raced but it didnt shine. Went to Serebii to notice that it had different colours.


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> So guys, the Masuda Method is:
> "Get a Ditto from another region game and breed it with a Poke you want to be shiny"? I have two different region 3DS, time to start hardcore breeding ​



That means I can get a shiny Goodra.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Right now I'm having a hard time catching a Ditto for myself, transformed into darn Mewtwo and Recovered itself while I had the chance.​



Make sure it transforms into a Fletchling, or something--among everything else, Ditto will copy the catch rate of the Pokemon it changes into. At least, that's how it was in other games.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 15, 2013)

Eternity said:


> If you catch more of them, can I get one?



I will try soon, Eternity. Unluckily my 3DS discharged right now and it needs to wait a bit 



BiNexus said:


> Make sure it transforms into a Fletchling, or something--among everything else, Ditto will copy the catch rate of the Pokemon it changes into. At least, that's how it was in other games.



I just used Quick Ball on the next Ditto and caught it.​


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> *I will try soon, Eternity.* Unluckily my 3DS discharged right now and it needs to wait a bit
> 
> 
> 
> I just used Quick Ball on the next Ditto and caught it.​




 You are awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2013)

I want to be part of the sharing Dittos


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

hmm,seems like some glitch eggs also appeared.nothing too bad though,they just never hatch apparently.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2013)

Just to be sure: how do I avoid glitching my savefile?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

dont save when outdoors in Lumiose city.indoors is fine.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> dont save when outdoors in Lumiose city.indoors is fine.



I'm not at that city yet, so I'm not familiar with its lay-out. Does this mean that inside any building/house in Lumiose is fine, just not outside (to specify: not where you can rollerskate) in Lumiose city?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm not at that city yet, so I'm not familiar with its lay-out. Does this mean that inside any building/house in Lumiose is fine, just not outside (to specify: not where you can rollerskate) in Lumiose city?



inside is fine yeah.in buildings and stuff.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 15, 2013)

Got Zygarde from Wonder Trade for Bunnelby


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like their game slows down in snowy places?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Alaude, I see you. 

You are online right now.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 15, 2013)

I am indeed 

Breeding eggs, doing Wonder Trades and hunting Articuno.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

And here I am, doing the story. 

Got workout soon too, so I won't be on until later today.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 15, 2013)

Well the story is good too. 


It was enjoyable but the post-game is awesome too.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Dafuq! 

I only get stupid flowers, pan-triplets and other useless pokes.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 15, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Dafuq!
> 
> I only get stupid flowers, pan-triplets and other useless pokes.



Oh, it wasn't shiny  I forgot Hippopotas has 2 colors it can come in and then 2 shiny colors. well time to continue trading there.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

!!!

gen 7 confirmed


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> !!!
> 
> gen 7 confirmed



Pokemon on Latin America!?? ?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

maybe another easter island statue based mon?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> maybe another easter island statue based mon?



Uhm...  yeah might be. Australia perhaps?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> inside is fine yeah.in buildings and stuff.



Alright, thanks!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok I got the two Eevee evolution I wanted. I will form the whole team later on in the game.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 15, 2013)

I think that item pretty much establishes there will be an Ruby and Saphire remake


----------



## creative (Oct 15, 2013)

so, is there a dream world in this thing or what?

also fuck that 8th gym with a rake.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2013)

Official Art for a few Pokemon.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 15, 2013)

That little guy has _seen things_.


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> !!!
> 
> gen 7 confirmed



Can anyone actually post the pictures here?



Iron Man said:


> Gonna get X eventually and play as the guy. Funny how everyone has a girl on Y and boy on X.



I'm playing as the girl in X. 



Pesky Bug said:


> Serebii: "It appears  the legendary birds are dependent on your starter; Articuno if you  picked Chespin, Zapdos if you picked Fennekin and Moltres if you picked  Froakie"



Fffuuuck no. Well, so much for that. I wanted Articuno.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 15, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Can anyone actually post the pictures here?



There. 



> I'm playing as the girl in X.


Fight the system.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 15, 2013)

If you guys don't mind, I'd like to add you as friends. If you could pm your friend codes that would be great. I don't want to search through a bunch of threads for the codes that have been inevitably posted. Mine is in my sig I believe.


----------



## Island (Oct 15, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> There.


South America region given the resemblance to the moai. Since we already had America and France, I doubt we're going to get another American/European region, and China, Korea, and the Middle East are out the the question for obvious reasons. That leaves Africa, South America, or another part of Japan.



Krich2nd said:


> If you guys don't mind, I'd like to add you as friends. If you could pm your friend codes that would be great. I don't want to search through a bunch of threads for the codes that have been inevitably posted. Mine is in my sig I believe.


We could probably use a separate thread for this, I think.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> If you guys don't mind, I'd like to add you as friends. If you could pm your friend codes that would be great. I don't want to search through a bunch of threads for the codes that have been inevitably posted. Mine is in my sig I believe.



Mine is on my sig.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 15, 2013)

Well,the 20th anniversary of Pokemon is coming up in just a bit over a year, so I wouldn't be at all surprised if we did manage to get another Gen sometime in 2015.


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> There.



Thank you. (:

My money's on South America. 



Pesky Bug said:


> Fight the system.



I'm a girl anyway, so...

It was really awkward having to play as a boy for those two generations before Crystal.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2013)

*Pokemon X/Y sells 4 million in two days *



> 3DS games Pokemon X & Y together sold more than 4 million copies across the world on October 12 and October 13, Nintendo announced today. This makes the pair of titles the fastest-selling Nintendo 3DS games of all time, according to the company.
> 
> The latest set of titles in Nintendo's iconic role-playing game series was the first Pokemon release to launch across the world simultaneously, meaning there is no exact historical sales comparison to be made.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 15, 2013)

I *cannot* wait until post game to use Mega Gardevoir >.<
Will someone loan me a Gardevoirite that I could trade back
around Saturday/Sunday when I've cleared the Elite 4/Champion. 

I'm playing Y, I just beat Clemont so if you can think of anything you
would want to straight up trade for that I have access to, I'm open to that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Thank you. (:
> 
> My money's on South America.
> 
> ...



Oh I was gonna play X as a girl too XD (Since Im a guy in Y)

Anyway. what kind of ditto counts as foreign for these games? I could use a german or a japanese one.

Oh btw Coma. Skrelp.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 15, 2013)

Just got all the megastones I can get in Y except the starter Charizard and Blastoise ones


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Thank you. (:
> 
> My money's on South America.
> 
> ...



I'm crossing my fingers it is South America. Although, I don't know how well they could pull it off. I mean... technically, Mexico is not regarded as Central/South America by the countries there, but I would understand it to be included. We do have desert, jungle, forest, beaches, lots of mountains and a big ass city they can use.... although the guardian in the picture there doesn't look very aztec/mayan. The first time I saw Rayquaza I was actually expecting it to be a direct reference to the Feathered Serpent. 



I didn't have a problem playing as a boy, but I would always pick Girl when I had the chance afterwards.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

Where can I get timer balls, because Mewtwo refuses to be caught. 

(And I refuse to use my master ball. )

Never mind, just caught it on my fifth turn with a great ball.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 15, 2013)

There's a pokeball shop in Lumiose city.


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Where can I get timer balls, because Mewtwo refuses to be caught.
> 
> (And I refuse to use my master ball. )
> 
> Never mind, just caught it on my fifth turn with a great ball.



Wouldn't dusk balls be better?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe we should make a friend code thread?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Maybe we should make a friend code thread?



That'd be great. Then everyone who wants everyone to add him or her (and vice versa) will be able to more easily.


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Maybe we should make a friend code thread?



Um, there already is one.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2013)

GMF said:


> Um, there already is one.



Awesome. I'll certainly post there when the time is right.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 15, 2013)

Guy.... guys guys guys guys guys guys guys OMGWTFGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIZ

Tomorrow I'm buying a Goddamn motherfucking 3DS and Pokemon Y. It's decided.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 15, 2013)

Hatching eggs for an adamant pinsir atm and got my mega stone also for it.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

How are you able to encounter other starters from different regions? I've seen people on GTS request, say, Cyndaquil, or Treeko.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 15, 2013)

Olivia said:


> How are you able to encounter other starters from different regions? I've seen people on GTS request, say, Cyndaquil, or Treeko.


The Friend Safari had the starters, no? Someone posted a vid of a Wartortle being caught.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 15, 2013)

Olivia said:


> How are you able to encounter other starters from different regions? I've seen people on GTS request, say, Cyndaquil, or Treeko.



Think they're found in the Friend Safari, iirc one of the leaks had that detail in. ??


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

Where is the friend safari? ??


----------



## Alaude (Oct 15, 2013)

In Kiloude city.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

So this is what my team looks like

Greninja
Venasaur
Blaziken(On Rotation with Lucario)
Goodra(On rotation with Hydreigon/Garchomp)
Noivern(On Rotation with Dragalge/Flygon)
Blue Florges (On Rotation with Gengar/Tyranitar)

Guess their set up.

Venasaur has some SERIOUS utility.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

One final question, I've already encountered Zapdos. I know I have to encounter it at least a dozen times before it reaches the Sea Cavern or whatever. Are the encounters between the first and the last completely random, or is there a way how I cant track down where it goes?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 15, 2013)

It moves randomly but you can see where it is from Pokedex.


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh btw Coma. Skrelp.



-sobs- I haven't even gotten to the second gym yet. The only thing sitting in my box is the event Torchic. Unless you want that if you don't have it yet? I know you gave me a little list of ones you wanted...

/grumblesaboutnothavingaguidewhichsucksjustfuckinggivemeaguidealready


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Take your time. No need to rush.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 15, 2013)

Do we get more boxes or do we have to wait for Pokemon bank to get more space to store our Pokemons


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Someone said I have style. :33


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 15, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> -sobs- I haven't even gotten to the second gym yet. The only thing sitting in my box is the event Torchic. Unless you want that if you don't have it yet? I know you gave me a little list of ones you wanted...
> 
> /grumblesaboutnothavingaguidewhichsucksjustfuckinggivemeaguidealready


Why do you need the guide? Just barrel through it. 

I'm having the time of my life doing that. It's like my first time playing gen 1 (only this time, Psychic really _are_ weak to Bug and Ghost).


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2013)

*WHY DO I KEEP RUNNING INTO MR. BONDING IN GODDAMN HOTEL ROOMS RIGHT NEXT TO THE BED HELP PLEASE. *



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Why do you need the guide? Just barrel through it.
> 
> I'm having the time of my life doing that. It's like my first time playing gen 1 (only this time, Psychic really _are_ weak to Bug and Ghost).



I'm one of those that wants to know everything that's there ahead of time, so I don't miss something I might need or want. That, and I want to know about specific Pokemon because I'm picky. Serebii only has so much right now.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 15, 2013)

Right now my Sliggoo's Sp. Attack matches its Attack stat.

And strangely enough Infestation works great with it. an Infestation of snails, oh noez!

need to bulk up its defense stat though.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 15, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> *WHY DO I KEEP RUNNING INTO MR. BONDING IN GODDAMN HOTEL ROOMS RIGHT NEXT TO THE BED HELP PLEASE. *


It seems to be that he's in every town's hotel, offering you a new O-Power each encounter. 





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm one of those that wants to know everything that's there ahead of time, so I don't miss something I might need or want. That, and I want to know about specific Pokemon because I'm picky. Serebii only has so much right now.


I was thinking about waiting for the guide, but I couldn't. 

And now, I'm glad I didn't. What little I can't figure out, Serebii can tell me (like the fact that Helioptile evolves with a Sun stone, I managed to look that up exactly as I hit Rt. 13).


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> It seems to be that he's in every town's hotel, offering you a new O-Power each encounter.



The whole thing just creeps me out lol. 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> I was thinking about waiting for the guide, but I couldn't.
> 
> And now, I'm glad I didn't. What little I can't figure out, Serebii can tell me (like the fact that Helioptile evolves with a Sun stone, I managed to look that up exactly as I hit Rt. 13).



I preordered the one on Amazon since it was still on sale. Won't be here till next week though. 

I'm actually kind of trying to rush through the game at least until I hit Route 10. I need an Eevee badly. 

That said, Glittering Cave, which I just got to, is absolutely gorgeous. Easily my favourite spot so far.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Do we get more boxes or do we have to wait for Pokemon bank to get more space to store our Pokemons



just store mons into the empty boxes and new boxes should appear


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

When AZ came after I caught Yveltal, I thought he was gonna scream "THIS IS GEOSENGE" and kick me into the hole 

But seriously, big hole is big


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

I found a Blastoisite! 

For $500,000.


----------



## Island (Oct 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So this is what my team looks like
> 
> Greninja
> Venasaur
> ...


We chose the same two starters.

Though, I see no reason not to use the free Lucario. Hasty Nature + 31 Speed IV + Mega Evolution. Give it some Special Attack EVs and Speed EVs, and the game has practically given you a competitive level special sweeper to let loose on the in-game NPCs.

My current team, just before that ice cavern place:

Greninja
Venusaur (w/ Venusaurite)
Ampharos (w/ Ampharosite)
Lucario (w/ Lucarioite)
Pyroar (Female Version)
Pidgeot (Possibly replacing with Flygon)

I might just get a Charmander so I can have a Flying-type and then just use Garchomp instead of Flygon. Not sure what kind of post-game there is, but I will keep using this team because it has most types covered.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 15, 2013)

This whole game was absolutely amazing and definitely my favorite pokemon game in a long time. Now if only I could figure out how to get into the rest of the Power Plant.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

Adamant Yveltal on my second try 

Max IVs in HP, Atk and Spe.


----------



## Island (Oct 15, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Adamant Yveltal on my second try
> 
> Max IVs in HP, Atk and Spe.


gg

Did you use the master ball, or catch it the traditional way? I've almost always used the master ball on the game's titular legendary.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

Island said:


> gg
> 
> Did you use the master ball, or catch it the traditional way? I've almost always used the master ball on the game's titular legendary.



Paralyzed it with Prankster Klefki T-Wave, got it to red health and caught it with a Premier Ball. 

They have a really high catch rate; I'd wager 45, the same as Dialga and Palkia.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 15, 2013)

I've just started watching a walkthrough and Jesus fucking Christ, the music is so damn amazing. I am totally in love with the Gym leader theme.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Mega Gardevoir looks fab :33


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Adamant Yveltal on my second try
> 
> Max IVs in HP, Atk and Spe.



How do you calculate IVs so precisely in X/Y?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Breeding for my WiFi battling. Come on modest eevee


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

I love you can ev completely at level 1 maximum optimization!

Also ability capsule allowing you go switch between abilities. BasedKalos


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

I heard that you always get 2 max ivs or something at friend safari.


----------



## Island (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I love you can ev completely at level 1 maximum optimization!
> 
> Also ability capsule allowing you go switch between abilities. BasedKalos


It's really convenient; Nintendo is probably trying to get new people into the metagame community.

What used to take days can now take about an hour. I EV'd my starters for giggles, even though they don't really have good natures.


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

Caught Ditto and Got a Modest Natured Ralts off GTS.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

Scizor said:


> How do you calculate IVs so precisely in X/Y?



Yveltal has a stat spread of 126/131/95/131/98/99 (as per the Smogon data collection thread)

Speed is the easiest to do because Hydreigon has a base speed of 98 and at level 50 it has 118 min (no EVs; neutral nature; max IVs). Yveltal has 119 min at that level, so it has to be just a sliver higher than Hydreigon.

Mine has 201/166/119 in HP, Atk,and Spe, respectively; the highest values for those stats that have come up in the Data collection thread, and common numbers I've seen when catching Xerneas in X. Apparently, Xerneas, Yveltal and Zygarde will come with at least 3 perfectly IV'd stats. Multiple people have crunched the numbers and they feel confident in that deduction. For reference, you can check it out here: #153 Moltres


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2013)

I hate how picky the naming system is. At least it's forcing me to be creative?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 15, 2013)

I finally got Pokemon X today, now I just have to wait 2 days for my 3DS to come 

Any new mega or anything important I've missed while I was gone?


----------



## Island (Oct 15, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Any new mega or anything important I've missed while I was gone?


You have Mega Heracross and Mega Pinsir waiting for you as well as Mega Scizor.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I finally got Pokemon X today, now I just have to wait 2 days for my 3DS to come
> 
> Any new mega or anything important I've missed while I was gone?



 Holy shit that's torture. You'd look at the box, and the game would just mock you.  

 I feel for you Swarmy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Gah I need more references ^

All this number crunching XD


----------



## Island (Oct 15, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Holy shit that's torture. You'd look at the box, and the game would just mock you.
> 
> I feel for you Swarmy.


That happened to me with New Leaf. I got my 3DS after I physically bought the game. It was torture.



St NightRazr said:


> Gah I need more references ^
> 
> All this number crunching XD


Give it a week, and I'm sure you'll have a sixth gen IV calculator. Though, current IV calculators for Gen I through V Pokes should still work. To my knowledge, there weren't any major changes to the stat system.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 15, 2013)

Island said:


> You have Mega Heracross and Mega Pinsir waiting for you as well as Mega Scizor.



I already came while looking at Mega Pinsir's beautiful yellow eyes 



BiNexus said:


> Holy shit that's torture. You'd look at the box, and the game would just mock you.
> 
> I feel for you Swarmy.



Not really  I was supposed to get the game friday but by some miracle the shop got it today, they actually phoned me to let me know  I can wait 2 days for the 3DS, too bad I couldn't get the XL but I prefer saving money for something else (like some other game). I need to prepare for Monster Hunter 4 as well


----------



## hehey (Oct 15, 2013)

how well do you have to do in teh super secret training to get the dusk stone?>


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally reached the second gym. 

Current team:

Amaura
Absol
Pikachu
Charmeleon
Pidgeotto
Braxien


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Oct 15, 2013)

Need friend codes for Pokemon X!!!!



Mine is 1934-1247-2301


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

hehey said:


> how well do you have to do in teh super secret training to get the dusk stone?>



Better than 1:30. You'll have to give it a few gos though, because even if you finish in 20 seconds, you may get a Soda Pop or two.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yveltal has a stat spread of 126/131/95/131/98/99 (as per the Smogon data collection thread)
> 
> Speed is the easiest to do because Hydreigon has a base speed of 98 and at level 50 it has 118 min (no EVs; neutral nature; max IVs). Yveltal has 119 min at that level, so it has to be just a sliver higher than Hydreigon.
> 
> Mine has 201/166/119 in HP, Atk,and Spe, respectively; the highest values for those stats that have come up in the Data collection thread, and common numbers I've seen when catching Xerneas in X. Apparently, Xerneas, Yveltal and Zygarde will come with at least 3 perfectly IV'd stats. Multiple people have crunched the numbers and they feel confident in that deduction. For reference, you can check it out here: Link removed



Nice, thanks!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Caught an Adamant Yveltal with an ultra ball, first try. Is that good?


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 15, 2013)

Noivern+Frisk+Thief= easy heart scale farming!


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

>Fully EV trains his Yveltal
>Drops DS
>Game freezes
>Didn't save


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone kind enough to show me how Durant looks in X or Y? I'm really curious 

Also what happened with that rumour for a Mega Galvantula?


----------



## hehey (Oct 15, 2013)

got the dusk stone..... onwards to Geosenge town!!!, and perhaps the 3rd gym....


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

So, how should I go about training my Yveltal? On the upside, it has good attack, on the downside, all of it's current attacks are Special type. So..how should I build it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

I want more.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Anyone kind enough to show me how Durant looks in X or Y? I'm really curious
> 
> Also what happened with that rumour for a Mega Galvantula?




there are also Durant Hordes,with the occasional anteater in them.

here Swarmy 

a shiny one too!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Island said:


> That happened to me with New Leaf. I got my 3DS after I physically bought the game. It was torture.
> 
> 
> Give it a week, and I'm sure you'll have a sixth gen IV calculator. Though, current IV calculators for Gen I through V Pokes should still work. To my knowledge, there weren't any major changes to the stat system.



Calculator is too complicated/imprecise for me. I do the raw estimates off the stats. 

Basically all I really wanna know is if the EV's pokemon give changed( dont seem like it)


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

Oblivion Wing is...special? 

I didn't even check; what have I done?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Of course Oblivion Wing is special look at the animation.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









WE NEEDZ IT

WE NEEDZ THE PRECIOUS


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

meh.one with rubies and saphires would be better


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

How many times do I need to encounter Zapdos before it goes to the cave? I've already encountered it nine times.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Of course Oblivion Wing is special look at the animation.



I had animations turned off because I was planning on the SRing to take a lot of time


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> meh.one with rubies and saphires would be better


gold and black >>>>>>>>>>>>>> red and blue tho

that is the sexiest video game console ive ever seen

they better fucking bring it to America


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I had animations turned off because I was planning on the SRing to take a lot of time



Really cool move.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

anyone having a non Exp.Share run?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If he wants to spend $160 on two digital downloads and two physical copies of the same games, that's his problem  you seem to forget *drunken* is in the username



That's* three digital *and *one physical*. and yeah, it's my money, I do what I want with it.


I like the idea of having multiple files in games and I'll be damned to be stuck with one.


That being said, loving the game, only focusing on one file/game, but I used one to get both Charizardites on my main file.

Also... Four Mystery Gift Torchics whenever I want, which makes no difference now that males can now also pass down hidden abilities! AW YEAH!!!

And the mothers pass down their Pokeballs (Insert ball joke here) so imagine if you will, pokemon from Gens 5 and 6 popping out of the Apricorn balls from Heartgold/SoulSilver!

Awesome!!! I now am not stuck having to use the standard Pokeball when I breed pokemon! YES!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

> Only catch Pok?mon in Pok?balls.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> there are also Durant Hordes,with the occasional anteater in them.
> 
> here Swarmy
> 
> a shiny one too!



It's beautiful  Looks way better than the 3D model in that Pokedex app.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 15, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I finally got Pokemon X today, now I just have to wait 2 days for my 3DS to come
> 
> Any new mega or anything important I've missed while I was gone?


Hey, so I won't be the last person to play the game, then.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 15, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Hey, so I won't be the last person to play the game, then.



You finally decided to get it?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

You haven't seen my boxes in _White_.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Breeding is so annoying I swear. Where do I get the ever stone? Not that it matters since the mothers isn't modest.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a noob question. What's the difference between regular trading and GTS? 



alekos23 said:


> anyone having a non Exp.Share run?


Mines been off most of the game.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Breeding is so annoying I swear. Where do I get the ever stone? Not that it matters since the mothers isn't modest.


From when you asked before...:



blunt said:


> You get it before the 3rd.
> 
> Geosage Town or whatever. From the scientist in the wood house.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> I have a noob question. What's the difference between regular trading and GTS?
> 
> 
> Mines been off most of the game.



oh.is it more challenging that way? 

in GTS you put requirements?
or do you mean Wonder Trade?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> oh.is it more challenging that way?
> 
> in GTS you put requirements?
> or do you mean Wonder Trade?


Seems so. I had kinda a difficult time with the second gym because besides my Honedge my highest leveled pokemon was level 19 and I didn't want to use my Honedge (wanted to give my other Pokes a chance to get dat Leader XP). 

I meant GTS. I know what Wonder Trade does. But I have no clue what the GTS is.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

I put Zapdos to sleep, you can barley even see the health bar it's as if its non-existant, and any type of balls I throw at it (Dusk, Ultra, etc) don't even bounce once.


----------



## hehey (Oct 15, 2013)

Paralysis is better for that isnt it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Every time I see Pumpkaboo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Okay how do I choose which PR video I send to people?

Anyway.

I NEED A DITTO :X

A GERMAN DITTO.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

How do you send PR videos? Autumn, and Sylveon too cute.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

Zapdos is so cute in Pokemon-Amie!


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys maybe you can probably answer this for me (although it's most likely a very newbish question..) but sometimes when I catch certain pokemon with pokeballs, greatballs, etc it only takes one shake and they're captured. Now mind you I'm completely grateful for such an easy feat but it usually takes three shakes and than the lock to own them. This has happened twice already and thought at first I was seeing things. Any answers for this? or is it because of the different pokeballs?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> Hey guys maybe you can probably answer this for me (although it's most likely a very newbish question..) but sometimes when I catch certain pokemon with pokeballs, greatballs, etc it only takes one shake and they're captured. Now mind you I'm completely grateful for such an easy feat but it usually takes three shakes and than the lock to own them. This has happened twice already and thought at first I was seeing things. Any answers for this? or is it because of the different pokeballs?



i think thats called a critical capture?

kinda like a critical hit,only with,well,pokeballs.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i think thats called a critical capture?
> 
> kinda like a critical hit,only with,well,pokeballs.



Whoa! . First I've heard of it. That's pretty cool actually. Good to know they added such a feature to this game. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Someone got a ditto I can have?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> Whoa! . First I've heard of it. That's pretty cool actually. Good to know they added such a feature to this game. Thanks for the heads up.



Critical captures aren't new IIRC


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 15, 2013)

Can you help me with my decision for a starter? I'm going to have Charmander, Clauncher and Inkay in my party for sure so that means I shouldn't pick Froakie or Fennekin but should I go with Chespin?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Someone got a ditto I can have?



You said you beat the game right? Why not just catch one at Pokemon Village?

I'm sure this question has been asked before, but where can someone get the Mega Stone finder?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd say Fenniken. Delphox is clutch later game.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I'd say Fenniken. Delphox is clutch later game.



I actually first wanted Froakie but there's something very captivating in a witch fox which is fire/psychic. I guess it's settled then


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Didn't know. Pretty sure you using the dousing machine post game.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2013)

So, I've spent over an hour shooting craps on Wonder Trade.

I need help.

Also, I REALLY want to relive my favorite Pokemon as a kid, but can you even get a Kabuto/Kabutops in the game yet? 

...does anyone have one?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Lmao I know that feel. If you have Y you can get Kabutops.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, the run down from my experiences so far:

United States: semi bad.  Mostly crap like bidoofs and zigazoons, though I got a Chespin from someone.

Japan: pretty good.  Lots of cutesy pokemon, but I've gotten some interesting, later game pokemon.  Lots of breeders, though, because all of the cool pokemon have been level one.

Italy: fuck you people.

Germany:  you're alright.  The slowpoke made me laugh.

Brazil: ALL FUCKING SLOWPOKES OH MY GOD.

Canada: like the US, but with fucking Scatterbugs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

But I seriously need to figure this pr thing out


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lmao I know that feel. If you have Y you can get Kabutops.



You have no idea how this makes me feel. 

How, though?


----------



## Second Mizukage (Oct 15, 2013)

Just thought I'd throw my friend code out here as well:

3926-5207-0374


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

Just found out you can't breed Dittos with each other.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2013)

So many Hoenn mentions...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

How do you check Happiness this gen?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> How do you check Happiness this gen?



All I know is how to check the Amie stats, which should be similar.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Oct 15, 2013)

Second Mizukage said:


> Just thought I'd throw my friend code out here as well:
> 
> 3926-5207-0374



Add Me 1934-1247-2301


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

How do you check those? I went into Amie and couldn't figure out to see the stats.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> How do you check those? I went into Amie and couldn't figure out to see the stats.


Click the switch option when you click the poke.


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> Anybody?



^There's a girl in Laverre City. Go up the stairs next to the gym and head to the house all the way on the left.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks.

Guess who can now breed Modest Fennekins with Aura Sphere and Modest Froakies now.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2013)

Where does one find a Scyther/Scizor? >.>


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2013)

The Yveltal cut-scene is so wellmade holy lawd


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2013)

Holy hell, first time I faced Yveltal, my Haxorus got a critical Assurance and killed it. Restarted, 2nd time, I ran off by accident.


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Where does one find a Scyther/Scizor? >.>



Caught one on Route 21.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2013)

Can anyone give me a list of pokemon found in terminus cave pre post?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z Characters


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Blunt!


----------



## Myri (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone willing to trade a strong Poison or Steel typd so I can challenge the Fairy Gym?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

I need to get a female bulbasaur with chlorophyll so I can breed it :<

Venusaur is more versatile than an Aegislash.

Need to get me a modest one so I can run dual sets.


I got a lairon... but you can just burn the gym down.

It's good to have some challenge brah. Go at it. Let the fairies molest your ducks.


----------



## Myri (Oct 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I need to get a female bulbasaur with chlorophyll so I can breed it :<
> 
> Venusaur is more versatile than an Aegislash.
> 
> ...



Most of m Pokemon got torn apart by the first trainer. :/


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Shi said:


> Anyone willing to trade a strong Poison or Steel typd so I can challenge the Fairy Gym?



I have one you can have


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Does it have Automatize? Mine has automatize.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It's good to have some challenge brah. Go at it. Let the fairies molest your ducks.



Those Fairy Gym trainers are something else, though.

Mm-mm-mm.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

It has levitate


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Does it have teh X factor?


I need y'alls friend codes, populate my city with foo's


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I need y'alls friend codes, populate my city with foo's



Nein.

Your city shall become as empty and barren as one of China's "ghost disctricts".


----------



## Myri (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I have one you can have



Anything you want for it?


My Friend Code for anyone who wants it
4897-5948-8349

Add me as Shi or Lily, either works


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Sure do you have slurpuff's first stage?

5343 8528 4888


----------



## Myri (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Sure do you have slurpuff's first stage?
> 
> 5343 8528 4888



No, haven't seen one, actually.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Then anything is fine


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2013)

Yo Iron Man, sorry I didn't accept the battle, I was facing the three rivals right after facing Sycamore.


----------



## Myri (Oct 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Then anything is fine



Send a trade request whenever, then


----------



## Myri (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks, Iron Man!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Need someone to help me make myself a Gengar.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

All up for it^


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> All up for it^



5343 8528 4888


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Geh cant connect to the server.
Welp. I'll help you tommorow if you dont find someone


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 16, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me how to make it nighttime? I'd like for my Amaura to finally evolve


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2013)

Change your time settings on your 3DS or wait for it to be night in your timezone. I think those are the only two ways.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Oct 16, 2013)

Need peoples to battle and trade with. 

FC:1934-1247-2301


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

Went to the third gym. 

After battling the second trainer my Skiddo, Pancham, Honedge and Froakie all evolved at the same time. 

It was a wondrous several minutes.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha apparently I played the same time everyday, so I never got nighttime. Thanks Olivia !


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

I almost always set my game to night time for Dusk Balls. 

Dusk Balls da besto.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

It's killing me not being able to use my Dusk Stone on my Doublade. 

15 more levels to go before Sacred Sword.


----------



## hehey (Oct 16, 2013)

Defeated the 3rd Gym, dumb broad used Hone Claws over and over on Hawlucha and didn't attack with it.

Anyway, the Pokemon Center just did a happy birthday surprise for me, neat!!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

Aegislash can learn Sacred Sword from move re-learner at level 45 

I know the Move Relearner is in Dendemille Town but what Gym is that?


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2013)

I can confirm that it does take at least 40 minutes to an hour for a Pokemon to max out its affection levels in Amie. 

Finally got access to Route 10 and caught myself a female Eevee that already had Baby Doll Eyes on it. Grinded in Amie like crazy, and now I finally have a Sylveon. <3


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 16, 2013)

Isnt there a FC thread? Be a hell lot easier to add and stuff.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

Fuck it, I'm evolving my Doublade 

AW YISS AEGISLASH

SO FUCKING EPIC


----------



## hehey (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow the *Lucario i got from the third Gym Leader has a Hasty Nature*, a good nature for Lucario it raises speed and lowers defense that way i can go mixed attacker (Luke has good stats in both Spec Attack and regular Attack).

I put it into the PC, i will EV train it later on for use in competitive battles (post game).

I will use Venesaur as my mega for the story, as i have Honedge for steal and eventually fighting coverage (Sacred Sword).

Team So Far: 

Ivysaur Lv. 31
Honedge Lv. 31
Frogadier Lv. 31
Fletchinder Lv. 32
Pikachu Lv. 32

HM Slave
Pancham


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Any special way to get friendship up? I need Umbreon, and Espeon for my Eevee collection


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 16, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Any special way to get friendship up? I need Umbreon, and Espeon for my Eevee collection



I thought that was what Pokemon Amie was for. o_o


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Nope Affection ≠ Happiness.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh my mistake.

I'm not too sure about it tbh. I think you have to grab a soothe bell and do it the usual way.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 16, 2013)

Just beat the 6th gym, my current team:
*All level 48*
Chesnaught
Doublade
Talonflame
Dragalge
Aurorus
Malamar


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

I think I'm taking Greninja off my team, at least for now. His movepool is atrocious. Pangoro's sucks pretty hard too. Will probably substitute in a Dragalage and a Sylveon instead. Or maybe a Hawlucha.



Iron Man said:


> Any special way to get friendship up? I need Umbreon, and Espeon for my Eevee collection


Soothing Bags. They take awhile to break open but you can click on the bag with the stylus and walk around at the same time. So I do it while hatching eggs, it passes the time. 

4 bags and a massage was enough to get my Riolu to evolve, though I'd done some minor training with awhile back (leveled him like 4 or 5 levels).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Where do I get a massage? Already got umbreon


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Where do I get a massage? Already got umbreon


The city north of Ambrette. Starts with a C, can't remember. There's a woman who gives them in the house to the left of the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Can you help me with my decision for a starter? I'm going to have Charmander, Clauncher and Inkay in my party for sure so that means I shouldn't pick Froakie or Fennekin but should I go with Chespin?


Been thinking over starters, myself.

When thinking of a team, I didn't take into account a Flyer for getting around, so Charizard will fill the role of my Fire and Flying type. And I'll be getting Y, since I decided I want Dragalge more over Clauncher, which kinda leaves me without a Gen 6 Water-type, so I'm going with Froakie as my starter. 

But if you already got a Fire and Water planned, it'd be kinda redundant to play through with 1 more of those. Have fun with your uglyass Chesnaught.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Already got the collection now. Thanks though.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 16, 2013)

Man, Amie is amazing. Fully Amie'd my Vivillon. For the next ten battles or so, she crit every hit, dodged every attack. Holy crap.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2013)

Alright, at Victory Road grinding up to lvl 65 before the Elite Four, and I have only one request:

Pitch me a fourth move for mah Linoone.

The three that are staying:

Strength/Slash/Return/Headbutt (depending on what I feel like)
Shadow Claw
Play Rough (Fairy. Heart Scale.)


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Feck noob question but where is the Flare hideout? No sites up to date with that shit either.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2013)

technically there's two. which one are you talking about. 

oh, and let me direct you here:


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2013)

Ken said:


> Feck noob question but where is the Flare hideout? No sites up to date with that shit either.


In your house's basement in Vaniville. The mother is actually pulling the strings. Actually, that'd be kinda awesome. ireallydunnotho


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2013)

Random Horde of Floatzel...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

..._Eliminate their women first!_


----------



## GMF (Oct 16, 2013)

Currently Soft-resetting to see if I can get a shiny Zygarde.  I'm up to 268 resets so far. I wonder if it even can be.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 16, 2013)

Holy Crap GMF!  268???


----------



## GMF (Oct 16, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Holy Crap GMF!  268???



317, now. 

I was gonna try it with Mewtwo earlier, I had a modest natured ralts with synchronize out in front, threw my masterball just to see if synchronizing worked. Checked it, turned out it has great ivs in Def, Sp.A, and Speed. Didn't want to reset something like that. So now I'm trying to do it with Zygarde, even if it does show up It'll probably end up fainting me or the other way around since I don't have my masterball anymore.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 16, 2013)

GMF said:


> 317, now.
> 
> I was gonna try it with Mewtwo earlier, I had a modest natured ralts with synchronize out in front, threw my masterball just to see if synchronizing worked. Checked it, turned out it has great ivs in Def, Sp.A, and Speed. Didn't want to reset something like that. So now I'm trying to do it with Zygarde, even if it does show up It'll probably end up fainting me or the other way around since I don't have my masterball anymore.



I kinda feel like a noob with all you guys getting all these awesome pokes.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2013)

So... I just got gome with mah brand new 3DS and Pokemon Y. 

Was wondering 'til the very end which to get but decided on Y... My brain's on overload for my 1st console and game in a very long time.  DS is charging as we speak.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 16, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> So... I just got gome with mah brand new 3DS and Pokemon Y.
> 
> Was wondering 'til the very end which to get but decided on Y... My brain's on overload for my 1st console and game in a very long time.  DS is charging as we speak.



Have fun. 

And add me and give me your FC when you can.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2013)

Bad part is that the "dorm" I live in has cable Internet, so I don't have immediate access to Wi-Fi.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 16, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Bad part is that the "dorm" I live in has cable Internet, so I don't have immediate access to Wi-Fi.


                            .


----------



## GMF (Oct 16, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I kinda feel like a noob with all you guys getting all these awesome pokes.



Just got lucky with that one. I just hope I can find someone willing to trade their Mewtonite Y stone for mine. 

I'm up to 403 resets now, I think I'll take a break at 500. I know I won't actually capture him until I know for sure that he can be shiny or not.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

About to face the Elite Four! I'll post my team later.

What levels should they all be?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine are between 77 and 52, and I am at victory road atm.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2013)

still no adamant pinsir :/


----------



## Alaude (Oct 16, 2013)

My best Pokemon was lvl 81 and weakest lvl 60 when I batted the champion. And for me at least it was easy.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2013)

Pokes at 49-55... just got to the Frost Cave.

 Damn, I wished my pokemons were this strong when I finished FireRed a month ago. My strongest one was a Jolteon lvl 51... vs Gary's Blastoise lvl 64. I was on the verge of a heart attack for most of the battle. 

Also... if they actually do a south american region, we need a Grass/Fire Habanero pokemon.  Game Freak, make it happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2013)

hate being the busiest man on earth the moment I got the games 

I just finished the 5th gym though..


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

Is there a place to buy Dusk Balls?  Lumiose, perhaps? Nevermind; found them. 

Also, if someone else has a Jolly, Careful, Timid or Naive Ditto, not from Canada, let's exchange to see if the Masuda method works! Friend code in sig


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 16, 2013)

Day 4: Logged almost 30 hours, still no Shiny Pokemon in sight, obviously, the cake is a Lie


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, at about 12 hours in, I beat the second Gym and got to Geosenge Town. My team, such as it is, is a Level 36 Chesnaught, a Level 32 Absol and a Level 25 Tyrunt. I'm sort of farming cash a lot at the moment, though. I hear clothes get really expensive very quickly, so I'm saving up as much as I can by fighting those guys at the Battle Ch?teau whenever I'm passing by.


----------



## GMF (Oct 16, 2013)

After 500 Zygarde resets I took a break and went moltres hunting, took 2 hours but I finally got him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm at victory road, my pokes are around lvl 60 and late 50


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2013)

0533 5346 0792 add me. Need more pokemons on safari :d


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

saikyou said:


> 0533 5346 0792 add me. Need more pokemons on safari :d



Added you; which town is the safari in again?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2013)

Kiloude city


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

Just now entering Victory Road and my battle Pok?mon are level 70-74, wtith my HM slave, Pangoro, at level 63.  No Exp. Share next time around.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 16, 2013)

use a team of V.Road mons!


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> use a team of V.Road mons!



Interesting idea; let's see what I find in here


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 16, 2013)

So can anyone confirm if tipping does in fact boost your chances of meeting a Shiny ?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## creative (Oct 16, 2013)

oh good glorious god this post game shit is hype. can I get zekrum and kyurem or do I need to trade I wonder...


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 16, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> So can anyone confirm if tipping does in fact boost your chances of meeting a Shiny ?



I dunno. Posted this about GameFAQs and some people told me they actually encountered a Shiny after tipping. Coincidence? I'm not sure.​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

I never tip and I encountered a Shiny Sentret.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2013)

Currently kicking the shit out of Viola's gym with Frogadier. Leveled pretty just from Pikachu hunting. Got a female one when Froakie was 13. Then immediately after that I got a male on which I crit'd with a Lick. And then a female right after. And to think it took me like 15ish mins to get the 1st one. 

Btw, does PokemonAmie affect encounter rates?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 16, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> *Currently kicking the shit out of Viola's gym with Frogadier. Leveled pretty just from Pikachu hunting. Got a female one when Froakie was 13. Then immediately after that I got a male on which I crit'd with a Lick. And then a female right after. And to think it took me like 15ish mins to get the 1st one. *
> 
> Btw, does PokemonAmie affect encounter rates?



iirc mons with static attracts more electric types.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> iirc mons with static attracts more electric types.


Though Froakie was in the lead. And the 1st Pikachu that I caught was sent right to the PC. That's why I kinda figured it's cause of Amie, since right around that time Froakie started vibrating upon entering a battle. (I kinda assume that's a sign of being a good amie)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2013)

Why do they vibrate when entering battle?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm stuck on Route 13. I can't skate on any of the rails, my guy keeps jumping off whenever he hits one of those divots in the track.

Halp. 

Nvm, got out.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 16, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Change your time settings on your 3DS or wait for it to be night in your timezone. I think those are the only two ways.



changing  the time setting have the potential to disrupt daily events and berry growth.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm stuck on Route 13. I can't skate on any of the rails, my guy keeps jumping off whenever he hits one of those divots in the track.
> 
> Halp.
> 
> Nvm, got out.



This happened to me. All I remember doing is trying different directions of the stick until it crossed (or even not even touching it when jumping on the rail).

Nvm then.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm trying to get best stats for Yveltal. I mean good Sp. A and Spd. Hopefully I will manage after the 10912340th try ​


----------



## Scizor (Oct 16, 2013)

Something peculiar happened today:
I've been soft resetting for a good natured Charmander and to do so one has to fight Prof. Sycamore again and again as you can't save between the battle and picking the gen 1 starter. After some soft resets I decided to make it easier for me: Riolo kept leveling up to level 15 during the battle and this means that he kept learning Force Palm. To make the whole process less tedious, I decided to put the move I wanted to delete for Force Palm in the top left position, so I could just keep tapping A as he learned the move. So I opened the menu, clicked on Riolu's summary and made the change. Then the weird thing happened: ever since I changed his move order, he started evolving after the battle after becoming level 15, which he didn't do before (He didn't take part in the battle, the leveling up happend through Exp. share both before he evolved and when he did start to evolve). I can't remember taking a single step nor was Riolu in Amie (which I don't think raises happiness anyway)/Super Training (he's already fully EV trained), so I have to conclude (as Riolu evolves after his happiness is raised sufficiently):
1. Opening the Summary screen of a Pok?mon raises that Pok?mon's happiness
2. Changing move order raises the happiness of the Pok?mon that has its move order changed.

Does anyone else have another idea?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2013)

Haven't been around that much lately. 

Currently at the Lumiose City Gym, my party is...

Greninja @ level 43
Pangoro @ level 44
Heliolisk @ level 41
Noibat @ level 40
Tyrantrum @ level 41
Malamar @ level 37


Surprisingly enough, Noibat has been able to hold his own in most battles ever since I gave him an Eviolite. It'll serve him well until he evolves at level 48. I've actually been able to use him and he's even been quite useful. A lot better than just having him sit on the sidelines until he evolves.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

I registered Iron and Alaude

The global links site is up guys.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2013)

If that's the only thing that you did different, Scizor, then I can't think of another possibility...

I got some questions of my own, though.
Firstly, could someone tell me where Riolu and Skiddo can be caught?
Secondly, how exactly does Super Training work? I mean, I did a Scatterbug balloon thing with Froakie and it raised his Def by 4 points. And then a Spewpa one opened up that will also raise Def by 4. Can't you choose different 'games' or select that stat to be raised?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 16, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> If that's the only thing that you did different, Scizor, then I can't think of another possibility...



Me neither..

Could it be that all this time (or at least since X/Y) looking at our Pok?mon via their summary made them happy?

Or Pok?mon just love getting their move orders changed.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> If that's the only thing that you did different, Scizor, then I can't think of another possibility...
> 
> I got some questions of my own, though.
> Firstly, could someone tell me where Riolu and Skiddo can be caught?
> Secondly, how exactly does Super Training work? I mean, I did a Scatterbug balloon thing with Froakie and it raised his Def by 4 points. And then a Spewpa one opened up that will also raise Def by 4. Can't you choose different 'games' or select that stat to be raised?


Riolu on Route 4, Skiddo on Route 5. You get a Lucario after beating the 3rd gym though.

Each Super Training Game has a title on top that says what stat it increases. When you beat all six games of one level, you unlock the next level which gives 8 stat points per round, then when you beat all those it unlocks level 3 which gives 12 stat points per round. So to not mess up the stats of your good pokemon, use a poke whose stats you don't care about to unlock the games.

Once you fully stat train a pokemon with Super Training, it unlocks the Secret Super Training which is pretty much the same thing except for the rewards being items (evolution stones, wings, etc) instead of stat points. 

When you win a round of a Super Training game you'll get a punching bag. Each bag can be used to raise the stat it has in its title. Small bags give 1 points, Medium Bags give 4 points, Lage bags give 12 points. You use bags by picking one from the menu and clicking it repeatedly with the stylus on the main Super Training screen.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2013)

Kennay gimme ur fc faget


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

These japanese people keep giving me pikachu's.

I keep getting X exclusive pokemon from these German/Australian/Murican blokes


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2013)

Scizor said:
			
		

> Me neither..
> 
> Could it be that all this time (or at least since X/Y) looking at our Pok?mon via their summary made them happy?
> 
> Or Pok?mon just love getting their move orders changed.


Like how a YouTuber is happy the more views/likes they get? 



			
				blunt said:
			
		

> Riolu on Route 4, Skiddo on Route 5. You get a Lucario after beating the 3rd gym though.
> 
> Each Super Training Game has a title on top that says what stat it  increases. When you beat all six games of one level, you unlock the next  level which gives 8 stat points per round, then when you beat all those  it unlocks level 3 which gives 12 stat points per round. So to not mess  up the stats of your good pokemon, use a poke whose stats you don't  care about to unlock the games.
> 
> ...


Yeah, a level 32 one with a Mega Stone. But I dunno if I should get a Riolu from early on and mold it into a killer myself.  It's not like leveling up is difficult now or anything... 

And thanks for the info. Kinda sucks to have to go through Stat games you don't need. Thanks for the advice on using a random Pokemon for the ones I don't need.



Also, is the quote system not working for anyone else. I was able to copy-paste Scizor and blunt's posts and tag 'em, but clicking the Quote button gives me an empty box and no post to quote.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 16, 2013)

The quote issue has been a reoccuring event for me. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

Also, just beat the game on Y. Time to  explore and catch and trade and breed.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> And thanks for the info. Kinda sucks to have to go through Stat games you don't need. Thanks for the advice on using a random Pokemon for the ones I don't need.


It only takes like 10 minutes to unlock all the other games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2013)

I found a good way not to overlevel. 

When I encounter a wild pokemon I either catch it or run.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

Catching a wild pokemon gives you as much Exp. as killing it tho. 

Just turn off Exp. Share if you don't want to overlevel.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 16, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Like how a YouTuber is happy the more views/likes they get?



Exactly.

Now all we need is a Summary view counter 

On another note: In Sycamore's lab there's a guy who says he's researching something and that we should wait for him to complete his research. When you look at the computer he's standing at, it says it has to do with the Pok?radar. It'd be awesome if the Pok?radar makes a return as it added diversity to shiny hunting


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 16, 2013)

Just ran through Olympia's Gym with only my Gengar & Shadowballs, way to easy


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Now all we need is a Summary view counter
> 
> On another note: In Sycamore's lab there's a guy who says he's researching something and that we should wait for him to complete his research. When you look at the computer he's standing at, it says it has to do with the Pok?radar. It'd be awesome if the Pok?radar makes a return as it added diversity to shiny hunting



During the week we had lots of leaks, there was a screenshot of someone receiving the Pok?radar. I don't recall what triggers him giving it to you, though.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 16, 2013)

Somebody speaking about YouTube? ​


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 16, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Kennay gimme ur fc faget



Lol I just beat this bitch named Astrid with 3 Pokemon and my Blastoise couldn't even mega evolve. Haha


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2013)

Kennay fgt gimme fc in twatter


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 16, 2013)

ok weit I'm trying to challenge someone else to battul I'll tell ya later.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

Dat Flood Chamber 

I wish they had given AZ some badass Pok?mon...as it is he's an absolute joke


----------



## Scizor (Oct 16, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> During the week we had lots of leaks, there was a screenshot of someone receiving the Pok?radar. I don't recall what triggers him giving it to you, though.



Awesome!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2013)

I actually had to turn on my Exp. Share because enemies were becoming way overleveled compared to my Pokemon. On top of that, enemies were also rolling with second-stage Pokemon while I was still stuck with first-stage Pokemon. Things are pretty evened out now that my Pokemon have evolved, though.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 16, 2013)

dat AZ.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

My guide came today. 

Doesn't have a section on all the pokemon, their movepools and stats. So it's pretty much useless. 

Well, it was only $9 so not like it's a big loss or anything.

It did come with a really fucking cool cleaning cloth tho.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> My guide came today.
> 
> Doesn't have a section on all the pokemon, their movepools and stats. So it's pretty much useless.
> 
> ...


They've been releasing guides in two parts (one for story mode, other for post-game/Pokedex) for a while now--since Diamond/Pearl, I think.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Awesome!



I talked to the guy on the second floor and he simply gave me the radar; I just finished the Champion battle too. Maybe it's dependent on the number of Pok?mon you've seen or captured? But he didn't actually mention that...


----------



## Island (Oct 16, 2013)

I added a Jolly Garchomp to my main team. I just need Garchompite.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

Just beat the Elite Four. I love Diantha, my favorite Champion.

But wait...WHAT?!?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh shit, one of the top 10 battlers is from Mexico! 

I must... friend.....


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

My team:

Xerneas lv 63
Mr. Mime lv 64
Floette lv 64
Granbull lv 73
Carbink lv 61
Mawile lv 72


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 16, 2013)

Just found Braxian in my friend safari!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> They've been releasing guides in two parts (one for story mode, other for post-game/Pokedex) for a while now--since Diamond/Pearl, I think.


...I really wish someone had told me that. 

The last guide I bought was for Emerald and it was awesome. Had the whole walkthrough for the game and stats and movepools for all the pokemon.

Edit: Apparently, Prima has no plans to release Pokedex guide this gen.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

Whikstrom gave me a run for my money


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2013)

The best Pokemon guide ever released was the one for Platinum.

That thing was, like, 600 pages of pure awesome.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The best Pokemon guide ever released was the one for Platinum.
> 
> That thing was, like, 600 pages of pure awesome.



My favorite guide was actually one for the original Gold and Silver, it had really indepth information for each Pokemon and showed the stats as both base numbers and bars.

But yeah good thing I didn't get the guide as I only get them for the Pokedexes anyway.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> Edit: Apparently, Prima has no plans to release Pokedex guide this gen.


What? Prima was commissioned to do the guide? 

Fuck that, I don't want it now. I thought they were done with Prima with FR/LG; why the fuck isn't The Pokemon Company doing it?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

WHERE THE HELL IS LUMIOSE STATION?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Fuck, didn't realize they don't automatically save after an internet battle, turned off the game as I was running out of battery power...

Damn.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

Never mind I fucking found it.

Bitch, I'm the champion, come to me!


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

North Boulevard. Or, you can talk to a cabby and they can take you there.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> What? Prima was commissioned to do the guide?
> 
> Fuck that, I don't want it now. I thought they were done with Prima with FR/LG; why the fuck isn't The Pokemon Company doing it?


I'm dumb. 

I just checked my guide and it was made by the Pokemon Company. Well that explains why Prima isn't making the Pokedex Guide. 

Hopefully they come out with a Dex soon...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> Catching a wild pokemon gives you as much Exp. as killing it tho.
> 
> Just turn off Exp. Share if you don't want to overlevel.



I run from any Poke I've caught before..


Btw, I was just in Laverre city and a girl there mentioned that her uncle is currently in Hoenn...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> Btw, I was just in Laverre city and a girl there mentioned that her uncle is currently in Hoenn...



A lot of people in the game talk about Hoenn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2013)

I dont think they'll do a Gen3 remake as opposed to doing a Gen6 game in Hoenn.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm dumb.
> 
> I just checked my guide and it was made by the Pokemon Company. Well that explains why Prima isn't making the Pokedex Guide.
> 
> Hopefully they come out with a Dex soon...


Like I said, they've been doing the guides since D/P/Pt, so if they stay true to form, that's exactly what will happen. 


As and aside, I am SO GLAD it's not Prima or Brady doing the guides.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

In one of the houses on Kiloude City, one of the girls says " Kyurem, doesn't anyone have it?"

Maybe by showing her Kyurem, she gives the DNA Splicer?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

Where do you get rock smash?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Like I said, they've been doing the guides since D/P/Pt, so if they stay true to form, that's exactly what will happen.
> 
> 
> As and aside, I am SO GLAD it's not Prima or Brady doing the guides.


Prima did the BW2 guides.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Where do you get rock smash?



ambrette town


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> Prima did the BW2 guides.


No they didn't--I'm looking at them right now. 

B/W2 was The Pokemon Company.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> No they didn't--I'm looking at them right now.
> 
> B/W2 was The Pokemon Company.


Pokemon Showdown


----------



## Lyndon LaRouche (Oct 16, 2013)

Do I have worry about EV training when I first start? I don't want mess up my Pokemon's EV balance.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

There are reset bags you can use to completely reset their EVs. So you can do it whenever you want.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 16, 2013)

unless you're left handed.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> Pokemon Showdown


And I'm telling you I'm looking at the Credits page (the absolute last page in the guide) _right now_. It's _not_ Prima, it's The Pokemon Company.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

I forgot I don't have a second 3ds, nor do I know anyone who does. So I'm returning Y and getting Black2 instead


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

It's official folks. Hiruzen is an alien.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It's official folks. Hiruzen is an alien.


Real talk, I don't know what homeboy is on. 

I mean sure, every Pokemon game is bound to be better than the last, but Gen 6 really has been so much more than all the previous, I'm close to calling it a whole new experience. 

There are a few things I could say need improvement, but goddamn, this game is amazing.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 16, 2013)

how can you forget not having 2 3DS'ses?


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 16, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> unless you're left handed.



^this

Super training is a bitch when you're left handed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

Be ambidextrous^ Get on our level.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> ^this
> 
> Super training is a bitch when you're left handed.


^ one of those things I'd say genuinely needs improvement.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2013)

I just love the BGM for Victory Road.

Sounds like an Airship stage out of Mario. So intense.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2013)

Caught 3 Noibats, getting ready for the Pokemon League.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2013)

The game is damn near perfect. If only it wasn't so piss easy. I mean I am not complaining about EXP. Share, but they could've made the trainers and pokemon hella lot tougher..

My team now(all level 51), going for the 7th Badge..

Greninja(_Gamasage_)
Charizard(_Lizardon_)
Meowstic(_Niibistic_)
Doublade(_LuciSlash_)
Pikachu(_Jackiechu_)
Aurorus(_SakauziRos_) 

With Bulldoze and Sacred Sword I am covering all weaknesses. 

Btw, how do I evolve Doublade, IIRC it's the dusk stone. Where do I get it?


Plus, I am pretty sure the 6th gym is a fucking brothel..


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2013)

Doing the Medusa Method atm.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2013)

Hard more will probably return in Pokemon Z/the sequels. 

Also, question, evolving Helioptile at level 40 was okay, right? I've heard rumors that it learns better and better moves as its level increases, but once you evolve it it stops learning moves. Is this true?

Regardless, my Heliolisk should be fine with Surf, Energy Ball (once I get it), Thunderbolt (once I get it) and Thunder Wave.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought these games were good, but B/W was better.

Just caught Zygarde! It and Kyurem are my favorite pokemon.

Anyone want to trade me a Yvetyl, Fennekin and Skrelp?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, I've beaten the fourth Gym now and I'm heading into somewhere that looks like it could be really awesome.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2013)

Breeding several Noibats. I might send some off though, if you're fine with them having the name SSj3, PM me.

I might not start trading until later today though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

It'll be next. That one will be Pokemon (X+Y)^3= Z ^

Ill take a noibat Rippler


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2013)

It feels like my 3DS is running out of juice rather quickly. Then again, maybe that's a testament as to how much time I'm putting into the game. 

Just beat the second gym today, finally. I really like how there's a bench area where you can sit and view the waterfall in there. The gyms this gen are pretty creative, I like them. 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> They've been releasing guides in two parts (one for story mode, other for post-game/Pokedex) for a while now--since Diamond/Pearl, I think.



 sounds to be pretty thorough, though I won't be surprised if it's lacking a Pokedex. Shit's gonna make me sad when it comes next week.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

I caught two Mewtwos and calculated both their stats with an IV calculator. Both times 3 stats were perfectly IV'd. I love Kalos.

I'm going to try a few more times though, so I can be more confident.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

Can someone make me a Zygarde set?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 16, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Doing the Medusa Method atm.



Medusa method? lol wtf.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 16, 2013)

I think he/she/it meant .


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2013)

Lmao it's Masuda Method?! WOWWW LMAO


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Also, if someone else has a Jolly, Careful, Timid or Naive Ditto, not from Canada, let's exchange to see if the Masuda method works! Friend code in sig



Anyone have one with any of these natures?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> And I'm telling you I'm looking at the Credits page (the absolute last page in the guide) _right now_. It's _not_ Prima, it's The Pokemon Company.


Somebody needs to tell Game Stop 



Krich2nd said:


> ^this
> 
> Super training is a bitch when you're left handed.


I'm actually having a much easier time with it. And they say Pokemon is just video game, this shit is making me ambidextrous.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> sounds to be pretty thorough, though I won't be surprised if it's lacking a Pokedex. Shit's gonna make me sad when it comes next week.


It's sitting right next to me and I'm unimpressed. There's no pokedex at all and it purposefully leaves out post game information. Like in the TM List, it specifically leaves out the names and locations of TMs you can only get post-game.

The only useful thing I found in the guide is the Egg Group listing.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2013)

I bred about almost 30 Noibats so far with an American and German Noibat, no shinnies yet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

It uses a ditto with an everstone^

You need a foreign ditto


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2013)

For the Masuda Method?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It uses a ditto with an everstone^
> 
> You need a foreign ditto


Ditto isn't necessary for Masuda Method.



TittyNipple said:


> I bred about almost 30 Noibats so far with an American and German Noibat, no shinnies yet.


Try to complete the Dex to get a Shiny Charm.

Masuda Method brings the chance of getting a Shiny down to like 1/1400, and Shiny Charm on top of that brings it to like 1/1000.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

After catching 5 Mewtwos in a row, all have had, at least, 3 stats with perfect IVs. So far, that means Xerneas, Yveltal, Zygarde and Mewtwo have this trait. Hopefully the legendary bird does as well.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

I really need to stop breeding pokemon and move on with the story lol.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a Timid and a Rash ditto.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I have a Timid and a Rash ditto.



Let's exchange our Timid Dittos!  Are you playing now?


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> It's sitting right next to me and I'm unimpressed. There's no pokedex at all and it purposefully leaves out post game information. Like in the TM List, it specifically leaves out the names and locations of TMs you can only get post-game.
> 
> The only useful thing I found in the guide is the Egg Group listing.



Sent a cancellation in for mine then. It's being prepared for shipment, so hopefully by saying I "ordered it on accident" should be good enough reason.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

Isnt Canada apart of the U s for masuda method>?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 16, 2013)

yet to find any shinnies. I am not using any repel... damn it


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2013)

Ain't finding any either.

Ah, oh well. Someday, I'll get lucky.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 16, 2013)

You know I kinda liked Exp. Share the way it was. Half of my team is weaker than the other half and I want everyone on the same level. Plus it makes everything too easy. I know I can turn it off but I want to level up my weaker Pokemon. And on Super Training, I don't see my team's stats going any higher than 2.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 16, 2013)

I ran into 2 shinies so far 

First was my Pangoro way back, then I found a Shiny Sigilyph after I got my 2nd badge. Sent it out to Wonder Trade tho.

Made me think they got easier to find in this game, but IDK


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> You know I kinda liked Exp. Share the way it was. Half of my team is weaker than the other half and I want everyone on the same level. Plus it makes everything too easy. I know I can turn it off but I want to level up my weaker Pokemon. And on Super Training, I don't see my team's stats going any higher than 2.



I only turn it off when trying to get a Pokemon I've just recently caught up to speed with the rest of the team.

Other than that, my team seems to level rather evenly with it on. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Made me think they got easier to find in this game, but IDK



They probably _are_ easier to find in this game. But I have the shittiest luck with them anyway.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

I think Shinys might be easier to encounter this gen as well. I hatched a Shiny Ralts yesterday in addition to finding that Shiny Sentret.

Really hoping that Masuda Method + Shiny Charm brings the odds of finding one higher than 1/1000.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Ain't finding any either.
> 
> Ah, oh well. Someday, I'll get lucky.



Rocking the daft punk headphones helps with that


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Rocking the daft punk headphones helps with that



Uugh, they're so sexy. Too bad they'd break my bank.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2013)

I love GTS. After work today I picked up X for myself (already had Y). From GTS on Y I already had Squirtle, Bulbasuar, and Froakie. On the other hand, I picked Fennekin and Charmander as my starter on Y. So what I decided to do was breed all of the following above, and chose Chespin as my starter in X (So I can get Articuno). So after trading all of the pokemon (minus Charmander, as I'm going to pick up Charmander at Sycamore) my X team is now as follows:

Squirtle, Chespin, Bulbasaur, Froakie, Fennekin, and (currently) Weedle.


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2013)

Please tell me that I can do the Unlimited version of the Berry game instead, because Head-It pisses me off so much.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes all the games have unlimited mode. Head it is so fun


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

It helps if you just look at the bottom screen and use the audio cues

Iron I added you btw


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2013)

so has anybody else run into that Ghost Girl in Lumiose?

also, PM me your friend codes, because it'd be easier than reading through this ever-expanding clusterfuck. 

whores.


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Yes all the games have unlimited mode. Head it is so fun



It's just my sense of timing is horrible. I find Head It way more stressful than the Berry game - the Berry game is actually pretty fun though. Not too big on the puzzle one though, I have Tetris for those kinds of headaches.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

The berry game is way worse for me^

Header is just simple reaction. Coordination. Trying to do berry quickly is aggravating.

Although its easy to get a high score on it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone have a Haunter?
4940-5904-2568
That's my FC I need someone that can trade within twenty minutes.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2013)

For me, Berry is the easiest, Puzzle is the hardest, and Head-it is inbetween.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2013)

Nevermind I found my own.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2013)

/ignored


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 16, 2013)

I find Head It to be the easiest. I keep on slipping on the Berry game and dropping the berries. Haven't tried Puzzle yet.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2013)

I am going to go Friday and return Y and get Black2. I'm so excited to play!!


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 16, 2013)

Apparently there is a graphical glitch going on in the game that's turning the Pokemon white.The Pikachu one actually looks pretty cool 

Pikachu-

Spinda-

Barbaracle


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2013)

who says it's not intentional?


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 16, 2013)

Accidently saved after catching a serious natured Mewtwo...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> who says it's not intentional?



BUNNICULA HAS INVADED POKEMON


----------



## Myri (Oct 16, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Apparently there is a graphical glitch going on in the game that's turning the Pokemon white.The Pikachu one actually looks pretty cool
> 
> Pikachu-
> 
> ...



It's Vampire Pikachu


----------



## Lyndon LaRouche (Oct 17, 2013)

So far, what are considered the best competitive Pokemon of the 6th gen?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 17, 2013)

So, what is the overall reception of Aegishield?  I have one on my team, and looking at his ability and King's Shield he looks like he could be very potent.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 17, 2013)

Aeighslash is your god as long as he has King's Shield


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> So, what is the overall reception of Aegishield?  I have one on my team, and looking at his ability and King's Shield he looks like he could be very potent.


He is my lord and savior.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 17, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> who says it's not intentional?



Inb4 Missingno is one of the secret legendaries.

I can just imagine Game Freak's response to this though. Oh yeah...we totally planned this...its like the opposite of shinies. We call them...uh...PALE Pokemon. Yeah, thats it.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 17, 2013)

Has anyone ran into the ghost girl?Apparently its pretty fucking creepy


----------



## Narukage (Oct 17, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Has anyone ran into the ghost girl?Apparently its pretty fucking creepy



I ran into her, and yes, it is pretty creepy.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The light flickers on and off and she just appears behind you. She says that you're not the one before gliding away.




 I'm actually interested to see where that leads


----------



## GMF (Oct 17, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> After catching 5 Mewtwos in a row, all have had, at least, 3 stats with perfect IVs. So far, that means Xerneas, Yveltal, Zygarde and Mewtwo have this trait. Hopefully the legendary bird does as well.



The Moltres I caught earlier has great Atk, Sp.Atk and Speed. So that must be a yes. 

Also it's nice to know you can get the nature you want on whatever bird you catching.


----------



## Myri (Oct 17, 2013)

What should I use my MasterBall on? I'm planning on using Ultra Balls on Yvetal


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys quick question here I just raised my charmeleon into a charizard and equipped it with its corresponding mega stone (just beat the 4th gym) when I try to mega evolve it the option to do so is greyed out any reason for that?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Eevee is fully trained. All I need to do is rename her to Plush, and get her to level 100. And she'll be competitive ready.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 17, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> Hey guys quick question here I just raised my charmeleon into a charizard and equipped it with its corresponding mega stone (just beat the 4th gym) when I try to mega evolve it the option to do so is greyed out any reason for that?


There are two Mega stones--one for the corresponding 'mon, the other for the trainer (to activate said 'mon's). Both are needed. 

You get the trainer's stone after you conquer Shalour City's gym.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 17, 2013)

Is there a way to get the version exclusive stones besides finding someone dumb enough to trade it to you?


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> There are two Mega stones--one for the corresponding 'mon, the other for the trainer (to activate said 'mon's). Both are needed.
> 
> You get the trainer's stone after you conquer Shalour City's gym.



Ah I got that. With that said, I also figured out my problem which in itself was very stupid of me. I already mega evolved a poke in battle already thus have to wait until the next encounter with another trainer to mega evolve my charizard. My thanks for the help regardless dude much appreciated.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 17, 2013)

I feel so bad for my rival, she seems so demoralized after every match. 

If my team weren't head and shoulders above hers, I'd lose on purpose just to make her feel better.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Just scored like a 82 hit combo on Head-It Unlimited mode.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 17, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Just scored like a 82 hit combo on Head-It Unlimited mode.


Fuck, here I was proud of my one-time 50-hit combo...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

It feels like it don't get crazy until 60ish.


----------



## GMF (Oct 17, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Eevee is fully trained. All I need to do is rename her to Plush, and get her to level 100. And she'll be competitive ready.



Why does it have to be raised to level 100 before you can?  You could always have a 6 vs 6 battle with normal rules. Or is it because Lv. 100 battles are just more fun?



Iron Man said:


> Just scored like a 82 hit combo on Head-It Unlimited mode.



I got 130 once.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

GMF said:


> Why does it have to be raised to level 100 before you can?  You could always have a 6 vs 6 battle with normal rules. Or is it because Lv. 100 battles are just more fun?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 130 once.



I find matches on Smogon. 

Although I like 100. Makes me feel accomplished especially when a Lv 100 Sylveon female named Plush crushes dragons, while being pink, and adorable.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah I don't see the point in leveling to 100 when you can just auto level to 50. It's the same shit, stats are scaled up or down taking EVs and Ivs into consideration. You just train your pokemon till they learn the moves you need. 

Ladder matches have what rules?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

After the hard work seeing level 100, and the complete fruits of my labor is more satisfying.


----------



## GMF (Oct 17, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I find matches on Smogon.
> 
> Although I like 100. Makes me feel accomplished especially when a Lv 100 Sylveon female named Plush crushes dragons, whole being pink, and adorable.



I had Lv. 100 wifi battle once on serebii when I was playing Soul Silver, but that was only because there was option to set it there. That does sound like fun.  

I think it'll be awhile before I make it to 100 (unless I abuse what I've been hearing about pokemiles ). Currently trying to get power items so I can breed down ivs.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 17, 2013)

But you'll have to level up the entire team to 100 before you can actually battle. 

I don't understand why they didn't keep it like Gen 4 with auto level to 100...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> But you'll have to level up the entire team to 100 before you can actually battle.
> 
> I don't understand why they didn't keep it like Gen 4 with auto level to 100...



That won't take long


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> Is there a way to get the version exclusive stones besides finding someone dumb enough to trade it to you?


I believe that you can buy a second one of Charizard's stone at the stone shop so you could trade exclusive stones while keeping one to yourself. I'm going to wait until I know for sure though before I start my second version.

On that note I now have both games. Y which I'm in the post game and X which I got for my birthday today.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Took 3 pokeballs to catch a half health Mewtwo.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody know how to get Gyaradosite to appear?  I've beaten the Elite Four yet the damn stone won't appear in the middle waterfall in Couriway Town for some reason.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 17, 2013)

What are good natures for Noibat?


----------



## Myri (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm kinda surprised Yveltal only took one Ultra Ball at yellow health..


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 17, 2013)

Shi said:


> I'm kinda surprised Yveltal only took one Ultra Ball at yellow health..



Yeah he is surprisingly easy to catch. Took me 3 Pokeballs at yellow health.


----------



## kenji1104 (Oct 17, 2013)

Currently trying to achieve berry mutations and I'm lacking the Chesto berry to achieve a mutation of the Kelpsy berry.

Anyone knows where to find one?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2013)

I caught my Xerneas with a Great ball. Took 2 tries as well.  

I hope Mewtwo isn't as easy.

And Aegislash is OP as hell. I am yet to evolve Doublade but I heard stories man. My Doublade has a good nature too. +Defense -Speed.


----------



## Myri (Oct 17, 2013)

Whre can I catch Honedge? If I can get him, it'll replace Kefki in my party.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Catching Mewtwo in a pokeball was easy. Zygard killed all, bit one Pokemon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

For GMF to see.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 17, 2013)

Shi said:


> Whre can I catch Honedge? If I can get him, it'll replace Kefki in my party.



Route 6 where the tall grass are.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Didn't see honedge till post game


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 17, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Didn't see honedge till post game



Really? It was the first pokemon in the tall grass that popped up for me. o_o


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

Loving every second of this. I'm at the city where I assume I'll get a fossil. My Amaura is near. :3 Skiddo, Charmeleon and Frogadier are wrecking shit.

Though it feels like I spend more time playing the Amie minigames than anything.  And the super training still has me baffled. Yesterday my Frogadier's stats were pretty much on SpAt and Speed, but now they're all over the place...


----------



## Myri (Oct 17, 2013)

I love how my Charizard and Delphox just kill everything.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 17, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Loving every second of this. I'm at the city where I assume I'll get a fossil. My Amaura is near. :3 Skiddo, Charmeleon and Frogadier are wrecking shit.
> 
> Though it feels like I spend more time playing the Amie minigames than anything.  And the super training still has me baffled. Yesterday my Frogadier's stats were pretty much on SpAt and Speed, but now they're all over the place...



Is your exp share on?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2013)

I have some sort of natural inclination to Pokerus or something. Have picked it up in the wild the last two games running and just got in Y. Never get shinies at all though .


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Really? It was the first pokemon in the tall grass that popped up for me. o_o



He would have made the fairy gym easier


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Zygarde in Amie is very awkward.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 17, 2013)

My adamant Yveltal has maxed out attack, and I will max out speed as well, but I have a few questions:

What stat should I put the remaining EVs? (Once speed is maxed out)

And since it has only special attacks, what attacks should it learn instead? (I will keep the main attack though, cause I love it) So that leaves 3 slots. (Currently "Snarl", "Disable" and "Shadow Pulse")

What item should it hold?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh shit just heard about the weather nerfings. Gamefreak just annihilated that play style, especially Stallrein and rain stall, and I can't say i'm sorry to see it go.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Is your exp share on?


That it is. Didn't think the hidden values were affected by combat. Thought they were like a separate stat altogether.


----------



## Island (Oct 17, 2013)

Eternity said:


> My adamant Yveltal has maxed out attack, and I will max out speed as well, but I have a few questions:
> 
> What stat should I put the remaining EVs? (Once speed is maxed out)
> 
> ...


If you max out Attack and Speed, the rest are negligible, though either HP or Defense would be your best bet. Yveltal is most likely going to get hit by physical super-effectives rather than special ones except for maybe Thunderbolt, but if you get hit by that, it's good game regardless.

That said, I went with a Naive Yveltal since apparently you should go mixed or go home.

Ideally, you'd one to capitalize on STAB moves, specifically Dark Pulse and Oblivion Wing.

It learns Psychic and Sucker Punch naturally, the former being good for coverage and the latter having STAB and priority.

It also learns Roost.

I imagine that Sucker Punch + Oblivion Wing + Roost has the potential to be a hilariously annoying combination, especially if you go physical or mixed, and probably being one of the reasons why people are suggesting mixed.

Since you ARE going physical, do max Attack, Speed, rest in HP, and then play around with Sucker Punch and Roost.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 17, 2013)

Island said:


> If you max out Attack and Speed, the rest are negligible, though either HP or Defense would be your best bet. Yveltal is most likely going to get hit by physical super-effectives rather than special ones except for maybe Thunderbolt, but if you get hit by that, it's good game regardless.
> 
> That said, I went with a Naive Yveltal since apparently you should go mixed or go home.
> 
> ...



So I should go with Sucker Punch, Roost and Oblivion Wing (I am keeping this even though I am going physical), but what about the fourth one?

And what about items? STAB boosting item?

And thanks for the imput, much appreciated.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 17, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> That it is. Didn't think the hidden values were affected by combat. Thought they were like a separate stat altogether.



The Exp. Share will distribute EVs, or , in addition to experience, amongst all of your Pok?mon. Receive enough EVs in a stat and it will go up.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 17, 2013)

Some of the animations look amazing, they really breathe life into the pokemon. I wasn't sure how I felt about Heliolisk and Hawlucha until I saw them attack. Mr. Mime looks as hilarious and weird as ever, and they even made _Gulpin_ look terrifying.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr. Mime is really weird. I didn't think I'd ever see him move like that.


----------



## creative (Oct 17, 2013)

so yeah, gamefreak made this game even easier to play than black and white by giving me xp share super early. i got to the second killed the second gym without realizing that most of my pokemon that wasn't braixen was _atleast_ level 34.

this is both the best, and worst thing ever for people who want to rule the meta game.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 17, 2013)

Spinda was also done really, really well.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I have some sort of natural inclination to Pokerus or something. Have picked it up in the wild the last two games running and just got in Y. Never get shinies at all though .



Can you trade me a small pokemon with pokerus?  My code is the spoiler of my sig. Send me yours. 

I have some already waiting on Black 2 but I can't wait until the Pokebank opens.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah i'll send you one hold on a sec.

Edit: FC is 3797 6508 4500


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Anybody know how to get Gyaradosite to appear?  I've beaten the Elite Four yet the damn stone won't appear in the middle waterfall in Couriway Town for some reason.


Anyone? >.>


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 17, 2013)

creative said:


> so yeah, gamefreak made this game even easier to play than black and white by giving me xp share super early. i got to the second killed the second gym without realizing that most of my pokemon that wasn't braixen was _atleast_ level 34.
> 
> this is both the best, and worst thing ever for people who want to rule the meta game.



There's always the option to turn it off if you want to give yourself a challenge. But yeah, grinding life become so much easier, and it is much appreciated.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Anyone? >.>



do you go there between 8pm and 9 pm with the Mega Stone detector?


----------



## Vermin (Oct 17, 2013)

holy shit so weather got nerfed? 

this spells bad news for teams that focus around that,


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2013)

I actually really like the Exp. All. I only really use either Absol or Chesnaught during fights anyway, so being able to bring along other Pok?mon to level up so they evolve without needing to actually put them into battles is pretty convenient.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2013)

zyken said:


> holy shit so weather got nerfed?
> 
> this spells bad news for teams that focus around that,



Yep. Drought, Snow Warning, Sand Stream, and Drizzle only last as long as rain dance and sunny day now instead of being permanent.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

Just beat the Grant, after 11:20 of gameplay.  Didn't feel like I've played half a day total. But it didn't seem to me like it took as long as y'all made it out to get to the 2nd gym.

Also, I gotta say that for the 1st time playing (I've played the other games on an emulator), it feels like all the Pokemon belong here. Like, previously, there was something that nudged me into thinking "Yeah, this Pokemon is obviously from a different generation". Dunno if it's the smashin' new 3D, but all the Pokes just click in place this time around. It's a bit of a weird feeling I have, and lil' hard to explain. xD


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> do you go there between 8pm and 9 pm with the *Mega Stone detector*?


I have no idea what that is.  Where do you get it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2013)

no Shinnies yet and I am tipping those fools!!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I have no idea what that is.  Where do you get it?



battle your rivals at Kiloude city,then Sycamoure will call you.go to him in Anister city i think,and he upgrades it?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> no Shinnies yet and I am tipping those fools!!



I don't think tipping does it. I was tipping everyone I came across for $1'000 even before I heard that tipping increased the chances of shinies and I've not seen even one yet.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> battle your rivals at Kiloude city,then Sycamoure will call you.go to him in Anister city i think,and he upgrades it?


I reached Kiloude City last night, walked around, and checked all the buildings.  My rivals/neighbors didn't appear.  Do I have to do something to get them to show up?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I reached Kiloude City last night, walked around, and checked all the buildings.  My rivals/neighbors didn't appear.  Do I have to do something to get them to show up?



ah,you gotta practise in the Battle Maison facility.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> ah,you gotta practise in the Battle Maison facility.


Thanks.  I'll give that a try then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a synchronize pokemon with a calm nature? This SR resetting is grinding my gears


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 17, 2013)

I love the animation for Brave Bird and Retaliate.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

Has anybody tried chaining with the PokeRadar yet?



St NightRazr said:


> Does anyone have a synchronize pokemon with a calm nature? This SR resetting is grinding my gears


I do. I'm at school right now but I can get you one when I get home.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 17, 2013)

Is Goomy rare? I just caught two of them in a row. 

I ran into two Gible back to back in the badlands too. Are pseudos  just more common now?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Has anybody tried chaining with the PokeRadar yet?
> 
> 
> I do. I'm at school right now but I can get you one when I get home.



Oh thanks.


----------



## GMF (Oct 17, 2013)

After 45 minutes I finally found and caught a super-sized pumpkaboo. XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> I love the animation for Brave Bird and *Retaliate*.



that one is just awesome


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Yeah i'll send you one hold on a sec.
> 
> Edit: FC is 3797 6508 4500



Thank you.

I'll get to you as soon as I get home. I don't have wireless at work.


----------



## GMF (Oct 17, 2013)

After breeding it with a ditto I've got 3 female one's , I only needed one. Does anyone here want the other two?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2013)

my pinsir's attack is 144

he is lvl 40.
 also caught shiny ponyta today. anyone interested?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

Sure I could use one


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2013)

saikyou said:


> my pinsir's attack is 144
> 
> he is lvl 40.
> also caught shiny ponyta today. anyone interested?



Yes, very interested.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 17, 2013)

I turned exp share off. By pokemon were just too beastly for the gyms, it took away the fun.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2013)

ElementX said:


> I turned exp share off. By pokemon were just too beastly for the gyms, it took away the fun.



I have mine off most of the time for that reason as well. I was over 10 levels stronger than the third gym leader when I got to her. I like my fights to at least be challenging a bit.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a gif that was posted here. I believe it was a "Goomy [Intensifies]" gif.


Nevermind,


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2013)

If anyone wants an adamant mold breaker pinsir for EV/super training just send me a vm. Noticed that i have two level one females on my pc


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if Pikachu has any good moves/at least has a somewhat reliable movelist after level 27? My Pikachu's behind as far as everyone else goes, and its stats improve quite a lot after it evolves (It keeps getting KO'd since its attacks aren't up to snuff with everyone else uugh.). But I don't want to jump to it if it learns something I might want afterwards.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn my 3DS was supposed to arrive today but it didn't  Not only that but yet another store sold out their last 3DS... if something happens to the one I ordered I'm screwed


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh my god. A horde of Trevenant. 

We have to flee Delphox!


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 17, 2013)

So Light Screen and Reflect. 

Are they gorgeous, or are they _gorgeous? _


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2013)

I actually came across a horde that consisted of one Seviper, and the rest were Zangoose a day or so ago. 

Too bad I couldn't be bothered to witness any potential gang ups.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

Eh, it learns discharge and thunder. Light Screen too.

TM's, breeding/move turtors and leveling up Pichu till it gets nasty plot is the only other thing for it.

Raichu really should only fight special attackers. Any ground types/pokemon with hard hitting physical moves will smoosh it.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2013)

Looked around, apparently learns Thunderbolt at level 29. I'll just train it up to that point and evolve it.

Yeah...really wish Pikachu could learn Nasty Plot, my Raichu in Platinum was a beast because of that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

Mh.

Serebii really should update the pokedex.
Guess Ill go give Joe the EV data.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 17, 2013)

I got a Pichu with volt tackle in a wonder trade


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

They seem to give special attack instead of speed now^\
Like litleo and psyduck


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 17, 2013)

Adamant Honedge.

EV suggestions? Attack is a given, I was thinking maybe Speed, perhaps Defense?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2013)

Got myself a growlithe


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 17, 2013)

oh my god I am in love with this Eevee. pek


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Adamant Honedge.
> 
> EV suggestions? Attack is a given, I was thinking maybe Speed, perhaps Defense?



Put a divisible of 4 in the HP and the rest in a defense/special defense spread


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2013)

Also if anyone else wants a pokerus infected mon hit me up and i'll deliver.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Adamant Honedge.
> 
> EV suggestions? Attack is a given, I was thinking maybe Speed, perhaps Defense?


Definitely not speed unless you're gonna go for an Eviolite Doublade. Aegislash benefits greatly from being slow, him being the first to attack in a battle actually diminishes a lot of his utility. 

My Brave Aegislash is EV trained in Attack and HP with the rest in Def. His Def is high enough in Shield Forme on its own, he benefits more from the extra HP boost.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 17, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> oh my god I am in love with this Eevee. pek


Exactly how I feel about my precious Delphox. pek



St NightRazr said:


> Put a divisible of 4 in the HP and the rest in a defense/special defense spread


I didn't see that one coming, but sounds good all the same.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 17, 2013)

Dumb question but can you trade at the start of the game?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome said:


> Aeighslash is your god as long as he has King's Shield



So I noticed.  A Priority 4 Move - on the same level as Protect - and it harshly lowers the Attack of any individual who comes into direct contact with Aegishield.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Exactly how I feel about my precious Delphox. pek



But Fennekin's and Braixen's reactions are so much more ermehgerd


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

Aegislash da besto pek


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 17, 2013)

Shi said:


> I'm kinda surprised Yveltal only took one Ultra Ball at yellow health..



My Yveltal took only one Ultra Ball in the *GREEN* to catch.  He is a Legendary in the same vein as Reshiram and Zekrom - the reason they can be easily captured is because they are necessary for plot advancement in the game.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Definitely not speed unless you're gonna go for an Eviolite Doublade. Aegislash benefits greatly from being slow, him being the first to attack in a battle actually diminishes a lot of his utility.
> 
> My Brave Aegislash is EV trained in Attack and HP with the rest in Def. His Def is high enough in Shield Forme on its own, he benefits more from the extra HP boost.



So just to be 100% certain, like you said, 252 Atk / 252 Hp / 4 Def is best right (for a Brave Aegislash)?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> So just to be 100% certain, like you said, 252 Atk / 252 Hp / 4 Def is best right (for a Brave Aegislash)?


Yup. My brother trained the Brave Aegislash the I gave him with 252 Atk/252 Def rather than HP and he takes marginally less damage. The extra HP is a lot more useful than the slightly more insane Def.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 17, 2013)

Is that all?  I hit the 999 point cap for the Head It game and kept on going.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 17, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Is that all?  I hit the 999 point cap for the Head It game and kept on going.



huh, so I'm not the only one, then.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yup. My brother trained the Brave Aegislash the I gave him with 252 Atk/252 Def rather than HP and he takes marginally less damage. The extra HP is a lot more useful than the slightly more insane Def.



I should probably reset my Aegishield's IVs, then; I've been trying to give mine extra speed.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> I should probably reset my Aegishield's IVs, then; I've been trying to give mine extra speed.


You mean EVs? You can't reset IVs afaik.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> You mean EVs? You can't reset IVs afaik.



Yeah, I meant EVs.  I was thinking of an Automize + Sword Dance Aegishield.  Use his defense to build up the speed and attack, then switch to attack mode to hit hard and fast.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yup. My brother trained the Brave Aegislash the I gave him with 252 Atk/252 Def rather than HP and he takes marginally less damage. The extra HP is a lot more useful than the slightly more insane Def.



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2013)

How do I get a metal coat?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

Is there a 3DS FC thread somewhere?  I'd like to add more people since only a few people I know IRL are playing X/Y.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2013)

you guys found any Rotoms around?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Is there a 3DS FC thread somewhere?  I'd like to add more people since only a few people I know IRL are playing X/Y.



There's the "post your trainer and FC" thread.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

Doing all the super training stuffs with a cute lil Cubone. Getting my ass kicked by a balloon of Magneton. I repeat, getting my ass handed to me by a balloon. I can not show my face to the outside world anymore.



Swarmy said:


> Dumb question but can you trade at the start of the game?


Beats the hell outta me... Wish I had Wi-Fi at my disposal. >.<


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you guys found any Rotoms around?


Rotom can supposedly be found in those green trash bins in Lost Hotel.  I've yet to encounter one yet though.  They're probably extremely rare.



soulnova said:


> There's the "post your trainer and FC" thread.


I'll check it out.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

I added your FC Basilikos


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2013)

some people


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> some people


I am in love.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

WHAT DID THEY DO TO GENGAR?!


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I added your FC Basilikos


Thanks.

Apparently, I can't reciprocate since my university's internet doesn't like my 3DS for some reason. 

I'll have to add new people next time I visit home for a weekend.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> WHAT DID THEY DO TO GENGAR?!


idk, make him 1000 times more awesome?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

BUT HIS ARMS^


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 17, 2013)

saikyou said:


> How do I get a metal coat?



You can find one in the Pok?ball factory.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

Overall, this has been a fantastic game.

Some observations just off the top of my head (by no means an exhaustive list and I'm likely forgetting a lot):

Pros:
- 3D graphics
- Customization of your character's appearance
- The new Exp Share removes the need for tedious level grinding
- Wide selection of good pokemon both old and new available early on
- New Fairy type
- Mega evolutions
- More new pokemon
- Re-worked the balance of the types to make Dragon types much less overpowered
- New menu interfaces are much easier and convenient to use
- Some badass battle animations (eg: Brave Bird, Retaliate, Aura Sphere)
- A good, interesting plot with AZ and Lysandre
- You can get multiple starter pokemon
- Friend Safari
- Super Training is damn awesome and saves countless hours that used to go towards EV training

Cons:
- The music overall felt less powerful/intense this time around, though there were a few good tracks
- Nerfing of Sandstream, Drought, Snow Warning, and Drizzle
- Nerfing of moves like Hydro Pump, Blizzard, Thunder, and Fire Blast
- I dislike "rivals" that are pretty much your friends.  I much prefer the douchebag type rivals from gens 1 and 2.
- *STILL* no dark type gym
- The story's pacing is slow and doesn't really come to light until you have almost all your badges
- Some of the dungeons were too labyrinthine for my liking
- Lumiose City's size and number of side streets is a bit overwhelming and excessive
- The gym leaders seem forgettable this time around


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> You can find one in the Pok?ball factory.



Thanks m8.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 17, 2013)

Wonder Trade is amazing, I've already gotten the other two Kalos starters, and the other two Kanto starters from it alone.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

This has probably been asked many times already. 

I'm breeding Honedges at the moment.  And I'm wondering what are the ideal natures for Aegislash?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

Encountered a Hawluch for 1st time. I loved it from the very start, now I love it more.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 17, 2013)

Hawlucha is definitely one of my favorites. I love the way it moves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2013)

Gonna grind for a perfect Crobat post-game. Love the way it animates


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 17, 2013)

Not been having such good luck in Wonder Trade. 

Put up a Furfrou, got a Honedge. Put that Honedge up and got a Furfrou again. Then put that Furfrou up and ended up with a Honedge yet again. Put up that Honedge again and wound up right back to square one with a Furfrou.  All of the traders were apparently from the southern US too...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

Y'know, there's something that I don't remember seeing much about, but does anyone else love the PR video thing? I haven't tried messing around with it, yet, just checked what can be done with it and I'm impressed. There's no doubt more could be done, but still...



ElementX said:


> Hawlucha is definitely one of my favorites. I love the way it moves.


It's marvelous. 



Khris said:


> Gonna grind for a perfect Crobat post-game. Love the way it animates


Yeah, I like Zubat and Golbat's wing flap. Haven't seen a Crobat, though.



Abanikochan said:


> Not been having such good luck in Wonder Trade.
> 
> Put up a Furfrou, got a Honedge. Put that Honedge up and got a Furfrou  again. Then put that Furfrou up and ended up with a Honedge yet again.  Put up that Honedge again and wound up right back to square one with a  Furfrou.  All of the traders were apparently from the southern US too...


Maybe you and another person are just trading back and forth? xD


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Yeah, I meant EVs.  I was thinking of an Automize + Sword Dance Aegishield.  Use his defense to build up the speed and attack, then switch to attack mode to hit hard and fast.


I wouldn't go with Automize. Like I said, being slow works for Aegislash. 

The idea behind using Stance Change to its fullest is Start Battle in Shield Forme -> Abuse the shit out of Swords Dance -> Attack after your opponent so that you take the hit in Shield Forme first and then switch into Sworde Forme -> OHKO your opponent or get them low enough a priority Shadow Sneak can finish them off next turn. 

Not only does boosting speed with Automize interfere with that (if you attack first, you'll be in Sword Forme and if your opponent survives the hit and you'll most likely be slaughtered), but with Swords Dance and King's Shield, it only leaves one slot open for an offensive move.



Basilikos said:


> This has probably been asked many times already.
> 
> I'm breeding Honedges at the moment.  And I'm wondering what are the ideal natures for Aegislash?


Brave for a Physical/Mixed Attacker, Quiet for a Special/Mixed Attacker. You can go Relaxed or Sassy for a Defender too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't get how some Pokemon have their cries the same and the others have them altered like Raichu and Charizard. Also, an off-topic question here, but who is the head honcho of the forums? Naruto or Naruko? I have an issue I'd like to address that I want settled for good


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't get how some Pokemon have their cries the same and the others have them altered like Raichu and Charizard. Also, an off-topic question here, *but who is the head honcho of the forums? Naruto or Naruko?* I have an issue I'd like to address that I want settled for good


Of NF at large? Neither of them. Tazmo and Mbxx lead the forum but they're completely useless. Now that he's an Admin, I'd say Dream is the closest thing we have to a "head honcho."

If you just mean the Pokemon section, I'm not sure. I'd say Naruto and Velocity probably have pretty equal authority.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

So... umm... I just fought a Mr. Mime. I am scared now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Of NF at large? Neither of them. Tazmo and Mbxx lead the forum but they're completely useless. Now that he's an Admin, I'd say Dream is the closest thing we have to a "head honcho."
> 
> If you just mean the Pokemon section, I'm not sure. I'd say Naruto and Velocity probably have pretty equal authority.



Yeah I meant at large. I'll shoot him a message then


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2013)

looks like they buffed the stats of a few old mons eh?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 17, 2013)

Super Training my Zygarde!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh... wow...

So I sent out Amaura against this Pinsir thinking a quick Ancient Power will put 'im in his place. It didn't and he retaliated with Revenge. Amaura's love for me made him endure with 1 HP left. Then next turn, Pinsir went first for some reason and Brick Break'd, but Amaura endured it again and took no damage.  PokemonAmie sugoi


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 17, 2013)

lol.Ash would be a master at this


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 17, 2013)

My Delphox dodged an Explosion. That's true love right there.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Not been having such good luck in Wonder Trade.
> 
> Put up a Furfrou, got a Honedge. Put that Honedge up and got a Furfrou again. Then put that Furfrou up and ended up with a Honedge yet again. Put up that Honedge again and wound up right back to square one with a Furfrou.  All of the traders were apparently from the southern US too...



>twf Axew, Gibble, Gloomy, Noibat, Chespin and ANOTHER Fennekin in the first hour


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

Finally at Route 14. Can't decide what Nature Goomy I want. 

I'm thinking either:

Naughty Mixed Attacker with Draco Meteor, Blizzard, Power Whip and Earthquake with a Wide Lens. 252 Sp. Atk/252 Atk/4 HP EVs.

Modest Special Attacker with Draco Meteor, Blizzard, Muddy Water, and Sludge Bomb again holding a Wide Lens. 252 Sp. Atk/252 Speed/4 HP EVs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

You up for that trade now blunt?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 17, 2013)

As someone without the games yet, how many new Pokemon are there (not counting Mega-evolutions)? How many of them can you get in only one game?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 17, 2013)

Shit, Xerosic is making me choose the red or blue pillbutton! 

Which is it gaiz? HALP!


----------



## hehey (Oct 17, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Oh... wow...
> 
> So I sent out Amaura against this Pinsir thinking a quick Ancient Power will put 'im in his place. It didn't and he retaliated with Revenge. Amaura's love for me made him endure with 1 HP left. Then next turn, Pinsir went first for some reason and Brick Break'd, but Amaura endured it again and took no damage.  PokemonAmie sugoi


Itd be funny if NPC trainers started doing this against us... just to see the rage.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 17, 2013)

hehey said:


> Itd be funny if NPC trainers started doing this against us... just to see the rage.


Is it bad that I'm disappointed because they haven't? 

The player benefiting from Amie and Super Training just drains the fun from fighting the NPCs. 

Also just unlocked level 4 in Super Training fuck yeah.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> As someone without the games yet, how many new Pokemon are there (not counting Mega-evolutions)? How many of them can you get in only one game?



70  though there might be event legendaries. It's hard to know since there is no way of hacking 3DS games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice Moonlight is a Fairy type move now.. I just got it for Umbreon


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Sylveon move set critique it please

Moon Blast

Shadow Ball

Calm mind

Stored Power


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't want to get Sylveon yet. meh..


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

So I accidentily mistook the nature of my Sylveon for modest. It has a neutral nature not the worst thing ever


----------



## hehey (Oct 17, 2013)

Theres a restaurant in the big city where only champion level people are allowed to eat.... how many champions are there in this town, cause i dont see how these guys stay in business.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 17, 2013)

hehey said:


> Theres a restaurant in the big city where only champion level people are allowed to eat.... how many champions are there in this town, cause i dont see how these guys stay in business.



Well the entrance fee is 100k so...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You up for that trade now blunt?


Yeah. You got anything to trade for? Dittos, Skrelp, Larvitar?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 17, 2013)

Determined to get this Shiny Noibat, 3 boxes in lol.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Determined to get this Shiny Noibat, 3 boxes in lol.


Why not Chain instead?

As soon as I beat the E4, that's how I intend on getting my Shiny Honedge.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 17, 2013)

Chain?

I got the items and i'm also doing the masuda method.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Chain?
> 
> I got the items and i'm also doing the masuda method.


Using the Poke Radar to find chains of the same Pokemon over and over. Apparently it's a lot faster than the Masuda Method. Admittedly, I don't know a ton about it but it's worth looking into.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yeah. You got anything to trade for? Dittos, Skrelp, Larvitar?





Does his majesty please you?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Using the Poke Radar to find chains of the same Pokemon over and over. Apparently it's a lot faster than the Masuda Method.



Noibat only comes from some special encounter tho.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Does his majesty please you?


If you don't have a Skrelp, LArvitar or Ditto, that's fine.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Using the Poke Radar to find chains of the same Pokemon over and over. Apparently it's a lot faster than the Masuda Method. Admittedly, I don't know a ton about it but it's worth looking into.



IIRC, Honedge is found in the tall grass on Route 6. You won't be able to chain in that. Also, I tried chaining in this game...it's harder than it was in DPP, that's for sure.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> IIRC, Honedge is found in the tall grass on Route 6. You won't be able to chain in that. Also, I tried chaining in this game...it's harder than it was in DPP, that's for sure.


Oh. 

GOD I NEED A GTS OR AR HACK ALREADY


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody know where we get a Wide Lens?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 17, 2013)

The battle place in Kiloude. I think it goes for 32 or 48 BP, can't remember which.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 17, 2013)

I just got one for free in Lumiose City in some cafe.


----------



## hehey (Oct 17, 2013)

Friggin Clemont, crushed half my party, his Magneton used electric Terrain and then survived my attack with Sturdy (thought he had magnet pull or something)... proceed to 1 Hit KO my guy with T-Bolt, Emolga Volt Switching every time, and his last dude had no idea he was a normal type, immune to Duoblades Ghost move and Koed him with T-Bolt, hell that thing even somehow T-Bolted Mega Venesaur to death and he resists electric. this guy i swear.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

My Gogoat solo'd Clemont's gym. And it was underleveled.


Trying to find Goomys is fucking annoying...


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeh, chaining sounds impractical, not to mention I always managed to screw it up on DPPt anyways...

Which city is that photo from, bitch?


----------



## hehey (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> My Gogoat solo'd Clemont's gym. And it was underleveled.



My guys are all in the 37-44 level range and his best guy was at 37...... i don't what happened but beating him was way harder than i expected.

My guys were higher level cause i went to that 2 star restaurant before fighting him and did the 4 tripple battles in a row and then the 4 rotation battles in a row... gained lots of levels there.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 17, 2013)

Lolwat Zapdos literally left before I pressed a button.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2013)

Ken said:


> Which city is that photo from, bitch?


I don't know, I don't have the game. I just found it on FunnyJunk.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Oh.
> 
> GOD I NEED A GTS OR AR HACK ALREADY



DEAL WITH IT.

But lol this 

Personally I think the sillyest and most useful feature is sitting


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Jagger said:


>



Oh _Gary_.  

Also:



God I hope I can find a pair of sexy black boots soon. Maybe a better bag too.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Change the date will you?


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> But lol this



The best thing to come out of Kotaku. I need to find that Mewtwo Tumblr post STAT. 



Ken said:


> Change the date will you?



Never noticed that 'till now. Haha. That's certainly interesting.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Oh _Gary_.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Strapped boots look nice, also black riding boots.


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Strapped boots look nice, also black riding boots.



I'd probably go for the strapped ones. Are boots in general in a specific city, or can they be found anywhere? 

If they're only in Lumiose, I'll cry.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'd probably go for the strapped ones. Are boots in general in a specific city, or can they be found anywhere?
> 
> If they're only in Lumiose, I'll cry.



Each boutique offers boots I believe


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Or


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

The second one definitely. <3


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 18, 2013)

How is everyone's character looking so far?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine looks the same as when it started, duh


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Just changed from this



Wish it came in pale pink


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol 43 hours. I only have like 22


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

> How is everyone's character looking so far?





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> God I hope I can find a pair of sexy black boots soon. Maybe a better bag too.



I'm always somewhere between wanting something dressy, and just something like this lol. I expect to run into fashion troubles when I start finding the really good stuff.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Actually I have around 70 hours now


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2013)

I actually still need a costume change but I haven't found a whole lot in my style...And they won't let me in @ Lumious 

But sweet shit, the Pokemon Ranger outfit in this region is  

Do want


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol my emerald only has 85 hours or so and I bought it in 2005.


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I actually still need a costume change but I haven't found a whole lot in my style...And they won't let me in @ Lumious
> 
> But sweet shit, the Pokemon Ranger outfit in this region is
> 
> Do want



I _really_ like the Lass outfit.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2013)

I haven't been able to play my X version recently, which I feel more compelled to dress my character in, since she's female.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

I have 38 hours in this game and I'm not even at the 6th gym. 

And my character is wearing the same clothes he started with. I have more important things to spend my money on right now. I'll probably buy some clothes post game when I have hoards of money though.

I haven't really messed around in Amie either. Apparently, I should do that.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

I am in love with Zygarde, my second favorite pokemon (after Kyurem).

My Zygarde:
Level 75
Fully trained in Super Training
Gentle Nature
Moves:
Dragon Dance
Earthquake
Camouflage
Dragon Pulse

Stats:
HP: 276
Attack: 191
Defense: 205
Sp. Attack: 143
Sp. Defense: 198
Speed: 185


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Getting into Boutique Cotour isn't hard actually


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 18, 2013)

Shiny Mega Evolutions


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

I caught my Zigarde like an hour ago so haven't trained it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Goomy finally showed up. Was Modest (thank the goddess that is Ralts), but it's Sp. Atk stat was the same as my Naughty Goomy. Must have some shit Sp. Atk IV. 

I could just breed them with an Everstone and ensure a Modest nature, but there would be no way for me to check it's IVs in comparison then without leveling it 30 levels. Now I'm paranoid.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

How does one take screen shots?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Are we sure we can't Chain in non-grass?

I'm in the shallow water on Route 14 and I've encountered 5 Goomy's in a row and counting... Whereas it took like 20 encounters for me to even get 1 before...

Edit: I'm so fucking stupid lol. I don't even have the Poke Radar.


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Goomy finally showed up. Was Modest (thank the goddess that is Ralts), but it's Sp. Atk stat was the same as my Naughty Goomy. Must have some shit Sp. Atk IV.
> 
> I could just breed them with an Everstone and ensure a Modest nature, but there would be no way for me to check it's IVs in comparison then without leveling it 30 levels. Now I'm paranoid.



I'm currently breeding Goomy at the moment with a quiet nature. You could try breeding lot's of one pokemon and then send them in wonder trades, build up pokemiles and start buying rare candies from the pokemiles guy in luminose city. Bonus you might end up with something awesome.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Meh. I think I'm going to go with the Naughty one. It seems to have very good IVs it only loses to the Modest Goomy on Special Def (which is a given since it's naughty) and 3 points on Sp. Atk, which again is expected. 

Plus, the Naughty one has Sap Sipper. The Modest one has Hydration but I really want Sap Sipper.

I'll try catching one more Modest one though.


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Meh. I think I'm going to go with the Naughty one. It seems to have very good IVs it only loses to the Modest Goomy on Special Def (which is a given since it's naughty) and 3 points on Sp. Atk, which again is expected.
> 
> Plus, the Naughty one has Sap Sipper. The Modest one has Hydration but I really want Sap Sipper.
> 
> I'll try catching one more Modest one though.



Well okay, might be something to think about later on I'm trying do what I mentioned above now.  So far up to 8 rare candies (only because I had 5 before) as long as I can reach 29 I'll be fine.

Good luck on Goomy.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahh time to face the E4.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

I JUST GOT A JAPANESE DITTO IN WONDER TRADE

INFINITE FUCK YESES

TAKE ALL MY REPS FOR THAT SUGGESTION GMF


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, thanks. 

Edit: Question, does anyone have a mewtonite Y that they absolutely don't want?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Fuck. I'm addicted to this shit now.

There goes something else to distract me from the story. 

I just got a Chespin too. Now I have all three starters.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

I am the champion muahaha!


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I am the champion muahaha!



Good for you, now start chasing a certain poke around the map.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Training scyther and growlithe now


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

I have 2 starters. The water one is the one I still don't have. fucker is haxed with that speed, seriously.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 18, 2013)

friend... got a 982 score on the Unlimited Header minigame. Heading Score 852 + a 130 Combo. But I slipped up twice in a row at after the 130. >.< Man, I was doing so awesome... and just a few points shy of 1k, too. Also gave me some new PokePuffs that're like framed with ribbons or sometihng.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

If i were to evolve scyther when should i so it


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

GMF said:


> Good for you, now start chasing a certain poke around the map.



Damn it Moltres. It keeps running.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Guys, how can I get Bullet Punch and Acrobatics for my Scizor?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Guys, how can I get Bullet Punch and Acrobatics for my Scizor?


I'm pretty sure Bullet Punch was a Level 1 move, so would need to find a Move Relearner. No clue on Acro.


Btw, has anyone here given tips? 'Cause, like, everyone wants a tip.  I usually give 100 bucks because why not, but does it do anything?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'm pretty sure Bullet Punch was a Level 1 move, so would need to find a Move Relearner. No clue on Acro.



I have two heart scales so that's good. I hope I can get it to learn Acrobatics. 



> Btw, has anyone here given tips? 'Cause, like, everyone wants a tip.  I usually give 100 bucks because why not, but does it do anything?



Keep giving tips. It does something but I can't remember what atm.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

Something about Shinies apparently. Don't quote me for I am only speaking hearsay.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Keep giving tips. It does something but I can't remember what atm.


When I give them in general or when I give them to the same person multiple times? 


Also, just beat Ramos. 19 hours for 4 Gyms. 
And got me full party going:
Charizard (42)
Gogoat (41)
Greninja (40)
Aurorus (40)
Lucario (38)
Skrelp (25)

I am seriously kicking the shit out of everything with Megacario.  Haven't even used MegazardY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2013)

Geez Naruto that comic


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 18, 2013)

The Pokemon fandom can come up with some depressing shit.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 18, 2013)

incase anyone cares, here is my thoughts about some of the Mega Evolition viability.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> When I give them in general or when I give them to the same person multiple times?



In general.



Lortastic said:


> Something about Shinies apparently. Don't quote me for I am only speaking hearsay.



Yeah I think it was about shinies.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> If i were to evolve scyther when should i so it



As soon as possible.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, Scizor.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Thanks, Scizor.



It learns some nice moves and it's more aesthetically pleasing of course.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

I like when my Pinsir goes mega. Thrash turns into flying type. At level 36 he one shotted level 59 gurrdurr


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Drain Kiss is too good not to use.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 18, 2013)

Just beating the last E4 member. Time for the Champion soon 

EDIT: Finally champion on my Y version as well! Dat Double Champion feeling ​


----------



## Alaude (Oct 18, 2013)

Does anyone have Frogadier, Growlithe or Charmeleon on their friend safaris, if have please add me 5198-2498-4503 and my friend who wants those 2234-7392-8826 :33


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

I just got a Naive Spritzee from a Wonder Trade 

This game is incredible.

Edit: and a Charmander


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 18, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Drain Kiss is too good not to use.



Drain Kiss+Big Root means life everlasting


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

If there is one tinsy thing that I would be upset about this game, it would be the E4's Pokemon. (Felt like they could've used more but maybe it was just exp share taking out the difficulty factor)

But man, this game was worth every penny. Love you Gamefreak!


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 18, 2013)

*My first X/Y Wi-Fi Battle! =D​*

One of the acquintances (sp?) challenged me. It was a person from Japan, and I thought:
"Why not? It will be fun to have my first Wi-Fi battle on X/Y"

So we get into the selection screen, and I set my 3 Pokemon, and go in. It turns out that it was a 6 on 6 battle, not 3 on 3.

It turns out my Mega Blaziken went through his 3 Pokes and finally lost to his Chesnaught because of hitting itself in the process of Fire Blast. 

Then I proceed to beat the rest of his team with my Yveltal.

Feels amazing to win my first X/Y Wi-Fi battle (with a random challenger!)


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Drain Kiss is too good not to use.



My Sylveon's a beast with that move. Pretty much just mowing everything over with it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah Slyveon with 1 hp + drain kiss so clutch


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

When does it learn drain kiss? Mine has Calm Mind, Shadow Ball, Hidden Power and Moonblast.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey this is pretty interesting

Blunt I need your friend code

MUST GET SHINY MEGA LUCARIO.AND SHINY AMPHAROS.

AND SHINY GRENINJA/CHESNAUGHT

AND A SHINY WHITE FLORGES. AND SHINY BUNNELBY
Also, dem shiny Frufrou's

SHINY DRALGAGE!

BLUE TYRANTRUM/WHITE AUROROS 

Shiny Pumpkaboo is cool too


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

I want to run an Ice team.

Mega Abomasnow
Mamoswine
Lapras
Jynx
Beartic
Avalugg


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 18, 2013)

someone is lucky it seems 
too lucky perharps


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> When does it learn drain kiss? Mine has Calm Mind, Shadow Ball, Hidden Power and Moonblast.



Learns it at level 20.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Guys, how can I get Bullet Punch and Acrobatics for my Scizor?


I got Acrobatics from the Quiz Girl in the town with the Monorail. 



St NightRazr said:


> Hey this is pretty interesting
> 
> Blunt I need your friend code
> 
> ...


I don't have any of those things. 

3969-4808-5514


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> My Sylveon's a beast with that move. Pretty much just mowing everything over with it.





TittyNipple said:


> Yeah Slyveon with 1 hp + drain kiss so clutch



Please tell me they're properly ev'd



Lortastic said:


> When does it learn drain kiss? Mine has Calm Mind, Shadow Ball, Hidden Power and Moonblast.



Level up. 

Your set looks like what competitive Sylveon main set will be.

I think I'll run

Moon Blast

Calm Mind

Drain Kiss

Babydoll Eyes


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Yeah Slyveon with 1 hp + drain kiss so clutch



Can't wait to get my hands on a Big Root. She'll be soloing then. 



Iron Man said:


> Please tell me they're properly ev'd



No, she's not. I don't bother with those things.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

Going to return Y and get Black2 now!!!!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

^ wot

Leveling Scizor atm. He has nice attack stat


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> someone is lucky it seems
> too lucky perharps



I really think there has to be some change in the shiny rates. That's just madness.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Going to return Y and get Black2 now!!!!



Quit trolling.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

I just got a Japanese Fennekin from Wonder Trade.

Anybody want it?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 18, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> someone is lucky it seems
> too lucky perharps



That whore!

Also guys beware the Lumiose City  Save Bug.

Don't save in the blue in case you have a version susceptible to the glitch.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Glad I didn't get a faulty version. 

Seems some have faulty motherboards or something.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Glad I didn't get a faulty version.
> 
> Seems some have faulty motherboards or something.


You may very well still have one and it's just not happened to you yet. Best to play it safe and just not save outside in Lumiose.


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been lucky enough to not have any issues yet, but I won't take my chances.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

I have both Pokemon X and Y. I will keep X but I want to return Y.

I don't have a second 3ds so I can't trade between my games anyway. And I really want to play Black2!

I'll post my 3ds friend code later! I want to battle someone!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Can't you just send your Pokemon to the GTS, switch games, and then claim it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yes for fuck sake. For days he keeps saying he's returning his game and then hours later he goes asking for help or saying "omgz my Fairy Pokemon/Zygarde are so awesome". He's either bipolar or as Sgt.Razor says, an alien  possibly both. If you don't like X and Y fine Hiruzen, but yapping about it and setting yourself up to be targeted by everyone.



Stop giving it attention. That's what it wants.

Anyway you're right. I've been wreckkessly saving in Lumiose.

Can't wait for PokeBank, will combo nice with PokeCheck


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 18, 2013)

You responded to a deleted message sir  I deleted that like 3 minutes ago.


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> You responded to a deleted message sir  I deleted that like 3 minutes ago.



Once on the internet, always on the internet.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Man Sylveon is going to be a beast 39 levels to go and she'll be NY first fully evd lvl 100


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

I said a while ago that I enjoy X/Y, and I'm not returning it because I dislike them, I'm returning it because, thanks to trading and what not, I don't need both games, might as well save some money! And I've always wanted to play Black2/White2 so I might as well pick one of them up.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Sylveon is a Special Attacker, right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, but its more on the specially defensive side^


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone here have female speed boost torchic?


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally got Mewtwonite Y.  Gonna start supertraining Mewtwo soon.


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

I get the feeling they nerfed Double Team...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

Damnit Eevee, stop being cuter than Fennekin! 

pek


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

People have probably already figured this out, though I only managed to find it out today... 

If you use the analog stick to move, you'll switch to the roller blades instantly. If you'd rather walk/run, you need to use the D-pad.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Gonna catch myself lots of dittos now, for breeding. But I want some japanese dittos.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2013)

Well fuck everything and everyone.

I preordered Pokemon Y on my birthday (sep 22). It was due today AT THE LATEST and it STILL DIDN'T MAKE IT HERE. No slip in the mail, nothing. Now amazon is going to make me wait another week before they send it again.

This is fucking agony. Today was the worst day of the year for me.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Got a jolly speed boost torchic from GTS!


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Well fuck everything and everyone.
> 
> I preordered Pokemon Y on my birthday (sep 22). It was due today AT THE LATEST and it STILL DIDN'T MAKE IT HERE. No slip in the mail, nothing. Now amazon is going to make me wait another week before they send it again.
> 
> This is fucking agony. Today was the worst day of the year for me.



 Poor Naruto


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone have a Froakie they can trade in?


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

This _may_ be the first time I use a Lapras strictly for surfing to get to areas. I've become really attached to my Amaura...

Finally got my Lucario though. <3



Naruto said:


> Well fuck everything and everyone.
> 
> I preordered Pokemon Y on my birthday (sep 22). It was due today AT THE LATEST and it STILL DIDN'T MAKE IT HERE. No slip in the mail, nothing. Now amazon is going to make me wait another week before they send it again.
> 
> This is fucking agony. Today was the worst day of the year for me.



That's awful. I'm so sorry. ):


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

I really hate having to pay Amazon just to make sure I get my damn game when I want XD.
Sigh. I feel for you man. *remembers waiting for SMTIV.*

That said...Super Training with a Greninja is so much fun > speedy bastard


----------



## Velocity (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Well fuck everything and everyone.
> 
> I preordered Pokemon Y on my birthday (sep 22). It was due today AT THE LATEST and it STILL DIDN'T MAKE IT HERE. No slip in the mail, nothing. Now amazon is going to make me wait another week before they send it again.
> 
> This is fucking agony. Today was the worst day of the year for me.



Should just go buy the game directly at this point, i dont think amazon deserve your money now, fuck them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

anyone knows where I can find Scraggy?

edit: nvm I just checked Pokedex lol


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Resetting for a modest mewtwo is a bitch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Um.. Synchronize^

Seriously makes everything better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2013)

God I got a really good Torchic with good IVs and Speed Boost without resetting


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

Ken said:


> Anyone have a Froakie they can trade in?



Does nature matter?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Well fuck everything and everyone.
> 
> I preordered Pokemon Y on my birthday (sep 22). It was due today AT THE LATEST and it STILL DIDN'T MAKE IT HERE. No slip in the mail, nothing. Now amazon is going to make me wait another week before they send it again.
> 
> This is fucking agony. Today was the worst day of the year for me.


I remember a time when Amazon was actually reliable. 

I feel for you, buddy.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

I just got a Zigzagoon with Pok?rus through Wonder Trade =D


----------



## Velocity (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Resetting for a modest mewtwo is a bitch.



I need an Adamant one myself.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Getting an adamant one on X when I get there, but I have only beaten the first gym on X, so...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

getting Scraggy is a pain now. I am at route 5 but yet to find any of them


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Getting an adamant one on X when I get there, but I have only beaten the first gym on X, so...



I have a modest nature Ralts with synchronize I could lend you if you want.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

Can I trade my liberty pass from Black to Black2?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Isn't Liberty Island... either useless or inaccessible in Black 2?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

I have boxes and boxes of Honedges right now trying to go for this shiny


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

GMF said:


> I have a modest nature Ralts with synchronize I could lend you if you want.



YES PLEASE!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Um.. Synchronize^
> 
> Seriously makes everything better.





GMF said:


> I have a modest nature Ralts with synchronize I could lend you if you want.


Synchronize only works with wild pokemon, not stationary Legendaries.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Synchronize only works with wild pokemon, not standing Legendaries.



What?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone got a Charmander they'll trade for a starter Pokemon?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> What?


If it's a roaming Legendary, it'll work. But if it's stationary or if it's given to you, it won't work.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Synchronize only works with wild pokemon, not stationary Legendaries.





Eternity said:


> What?



Synchronize _does_ influence the nature of stationary legendary Pok?mon. While it doesn't guarantee it, it makes it much more likely to get one of the same nature.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

I am so confused right now.


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Synchronize only works with wild pokemon, not stationary Legendaries.



That can't be right.  It's been working for me.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Then lets trade GMF! NAO!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Guys what nature you suggest for a goodra with hidden ability (gooey, physical contact slows enemy)? and what stats i super train it


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Synchronize _does_ influence the nature of stationary legendary Pok?mon. While it doesn't guarantee it, it makes it much more likely to get one of the same nature.


Huh. So they changed it? That didn't used to be the case.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

Roaming legendary natures are actually set the first time they are unlocked; for example Cressilia being seen in the forest in DPPt and the Genies in B/W after you beat the elite four. I'm actually inclined to believe Synchronize can't work for them as the nature is set before you see them.

I think it's always worked like that...I remember using Synchronize to catch a good natured Rayquaza in Ruby years ago.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Synchronize _does_ influence the nature of stationary legendary Pok?mon. While it doesn't guarantee it, it makes it much more likely to get one of the same nature.



i think he meant the roaming legendary's which the natures are chosen on the trigger that make them roaming.


a reason why i hate roaming legendary.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Guys what nature you suggest for a goodra with hidden ability (gooey, physical contact slows enemy)? and what stats i super train it


How did you get a Gooey Goodra? 

It really shouldn't be any different than the recommended Natures for other Goodra.



Eternity said:


> Then lets trade GMF! NAO!


Why are you prepping for catching Mewtwo now if you're only at the first gym?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

I can breed Gooey Goomy for you if you want, blunt. or for anyone if interested


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys. One more week for me, I guess.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

Ken said:


> Anyone got a Charmander they'll trade for a starter Pokemon?



Which starter? I'm currently looking for a Snivy.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> How did you get a Gooey Goodra?
> 
> It really shouldn't be any different than the recommended Natures for other Goodra.
> 
> ...



On X. On Y, I already beat the E4.


Also, GMF, ill get Mewtwo and then get a ralts with modest nature myself though your poke's ability, then trade back. That ok?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Guys what nature you suggest for a goodra with hidden ability (gooey, physical contact slows enemy)? and what stats i super train it



focus on bulk.

you can do whatever you want with the offense stats.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> I can breed Gooey Goomy for you if you want, blunt. or for anyone if interested


Yes 

I have Modest and Naughty Goomy's if you want me to trade you over some so you can Everstone their natures. Or you could trade me a female Gooey Goomy and I could do it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Synchronize only works with wild pokemon, not stationary Legendaries.



Nope. Synchronize works with event mons.

(Also worked on giratina in gen 4 which is stationary, I used it in BW2 quite often )


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> On X. On Y, I already beat the E4.
> 
> 
> Also, GMF, ill get Mewtwo and then get a ralts with modest nature myself though your poke's ability, then trade back. That ok?



Sure.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> focus on bulk.
> 
> you can do whatever you want with the offense stats.


Bulk is for weaboos. Go for powah.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Mega Venasaur makes quick work outta you lol^


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Bulk is for weaboos. Go for powah.



You're entitled to your completely incorrect opinion, that's fine.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mega Venasaur makes quick work outta you lol^


A STAB Expert Belt Fire Blast from my Modest Delphox with maxed out Sp. Atk and Speed begs to differ. 

Also

>Comparing Megas to normal Pokemon
<lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Thick Fat bitch.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yes
> 
> I have Modest and Naughty Goomy's if you want me to trade you over some so you can Everstone their natures. Or you could trade me a female Gooey Goomy and I could do it.



If I trade you a Gooey Goomy could you breed me modest and naughty ones?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 18, 2013)

Unrelated to the discussion at hand but:

How the hell Game Freak gonna introduce Megavolution in gen 6, but none of the gen 6 starters have one?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Thick Fat bitch.


Psychic bitch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

By using Gen 1 pokemon numnums.



Delphox will eat that earthquake and shall weep tears of reprisal


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Unrelated to the discussion at hand but:
> 
> How the hell Game Freak gonna introduce Megavolution in gen 6, but none of the gen 6 starters have one?



I'm not too sure how to answer this considering we're already playing the game.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> If I trade you a Gooey Goomy could you breed me modest and naughty ones?


Sure thing.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm being mobbed by Murkrow hordes.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> By using Gen 1 pokemon numnums.
> 
> 
> 
> Delphox will eat that earthquake and shall weep tears of reprisal


Well if you're gonna be using a a Mega I suppose I should use one too. Modest Mega MewTwo Y with Life Orb and Psychic. 

Goodbye.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well if you're gonna be using a a Mega I suppose I should use one too. Modest Mega MewTwo Y with Life Orb and Psychic.
> 
> Goodbye.


You mean the beast I will be getting soon?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Unrelated to the discussion at hand but:
> 
> How the hell Game Freak gonna introduce Megavolution in gen 6, but none of the gen 6 starters have one?



I think they stated somewhere that, for these two games, no Gen VI Pok?mon would receive a MEvo. I think for the sequel game(s) we can expect at least one *coughZygardecough*

If MEvoing makes a return in subsequent games, I see no reason why more starters, including the ones from Gen VI won't receive them.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> You mean the beast I will be getting soon?



Honestly, you should go for a Timid one--just look at that Sp. Atk


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

What's with saying that NOW?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

man!! wtf? is this serious? why I can't find a Scraggy?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, for in-game purposes, it doesn't matter much, as Deoxys A and Darkrai aren't running around. But I felt it would be an injustice to you if I didn't say something


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> man!! wtf? is this serious? why I can't find a Scraggy?


Hordes of them on Route 5.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm currently having Race Against Time to get the Banettenite! NPCs challenging me on my way left and right, and I only have 7 minutes left to snag it.

EDIT: Got it, at 8:54 PM!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Hordes of them on Route 5.



Yeah, saw a hordes just now and made the mistake of using Swift attack..


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Well, for in-game purposes, it doesn't matter much, as Deoxys A and Darkrai aren't running around. But I felt it would be an injustice to you if I didn't say something


Oh, is only Deoxys A and Darkrai beastly enough to beat him? No worries then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well if you're gonna be using a a Mega I suppose I should use one too. Modest Mega MewTwo Y with Life Orb and Psychic.
> 
> Goodbye.



You cant be a mega evo with life orb lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2013)

Time to face Elite 4 + Champion 

Team...

Charizard(_Lizardcon_) - *Lv.76*
Aegislash(_LuciSlash_) - *Lv.75*
Raichu(_JackieChu_) - *Lv.75*
Greninja(_GamaSage_) - *Lv.76*
Aurorus(_SakazukiRos_) - *Lv.75 *
Meowstic(_Niibistic_) - *Lv.75*

Don't tell me. I am overleveled as hell


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 18, 2013)

Where do you get a Hoendge again? I've never encountered a wild one.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Route       6.



St NightRazr said:


> You cant be a mega evo with life orb lol


Then no Life Orb. Still owns.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Oh, is only Deoxys A and Darkrai beastly enough to beat him? No worries then.



Mega Mewtwo Y has insomnia.

All Mewtwo forms have interesting utility and usage


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Route       6.
> 
> 
> Then no Life Orb. Still owns.



Sorry, I switched to Dialga.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sorry, I switched to Dialga.


Well Kyogre is an offensive powerhouse. So the point still stands.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mega Mewtwo Y has insomnia.
> 
> All Mewtwo forms have interesting utility and usage



+Spe Darkrai outspeeds and OHKOs +Sp. A MMY.

Darkrai don't care about no Insomnia


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

I got Scraggy. Time for me to do Raichu project. Thunder Punch and Volt Tackle. I already Have Light Ball.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> +Spe Darkrai outspeeds and OHKOs +Sp. A MMY.
> 
> Darkrai don't care about no Insomnia


That what Mega Mewtwo X is for 

Is it just me or did GameFreak remove the Battles Lost ratio for the online battles? I only see wins? Guess the disconnected have no reason to disconnect now lol


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> That what Mega Mewtwo X is for



And that's where we Dark Void 

I'm really liking Mewtwo X though. It can go mixed really well, as it now gets Stab on Aura Sphere (too bad about its nerf) off of a 154 Sp. A.

MMY is in a really awkward place; it needs at least 10 more speed (11 would be stellar) to be better than Deoxys A and it needs more defense and less attack (why give it +40 Attack if you have a physical variant already??) to actually live like against things like Scizor, Giratina and Arceus.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

I've got almost an entire box worth of Pok?mon infected with Pok?rus now, including my Brave Honedge (which I still want to EV-train) 

Just to be 100% certain: keeping a Pok?mon that has contagious Pok?rus in a box on the PC basically lets it stay contagious forever, right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes. Are you left handed scizor?

Well shit now I have two calm ralts. Lel.
At what level does Flareon get Flare Blitz in XY? (It gets it raite?)


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 18, 2013)

Man, what I wouldn't give for a detailed guidebook of Lumiose City right about now... So many streets and so many places to enter, and I gotta enter 'em all... >.<

Btw, one clothing shop said I need to be more stylish and do activities in Lumiose before they'll sell me stuff (discriminating cunts), what does that include?


@Scizor, yeah, PC'd Pokerus stays contagious forever.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 18, 2013)

Trying to get a JPN Delphox ♀ from GTS and then the game just crashes. God, the GTS is so MUDAMUDA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Oct 18, 2013)

the Japs can be trolls


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> Trying to get a JPN Delphox ♀ from GTS and then the game just crashes. God, the GTS is so MUDAMUDA


I have a Japanese Fennekin.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

It was an american though. 


Btw, WHY DOESN'T RALTS APPEAR!??


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 18, 2013)

Tempting offer.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> It was an american though.
> 
> 
> Btw, WHY DOESN'T RALTS APPEAR!??



try different flower colours man.or different time of day.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> try different flower colours man.or different time of day.


Ralts has en equal chance of appearing at day and night and in all the flowers. It's just very rare.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Any tips how I can level my pokemon quick as possible to around lvl 70?


----------



## Island (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Any tips how I can level my pokemon quick as possible to around lvl 70?


Put the trainee in the front of your party, give it Lucky Egg, and then battle some trainers. Switch out as soon as the battle begins.

Battling a trainer gives you 50% more experience, holding Lucky Egg gives you 50% more experience, and then, if the Pokemon is traded, it gains an additional 50% experience. That's 150% more experience compared to simply fighting wild Pokemon.

To the rest of the topic, I caught me a Timid Mewtwo last night. gg


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Two ralts caught, but both with trace...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yes. Are you left handed scizor?





Pesky Bug said:


> @Scizor, yeah, PC'd Pokerus stays contagious forever.



Thanks guys. And no, I'm right handed, which is a great advantage in this game (Super Training). My sympathy to lefties =0


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed how ST didn't have us lefties in mind.


----------



## Island (Oct 18, 2013)

Also, the team I used to beat the Elite Four:

Ampharos (Voltaire) Level 78
-Signal Beam
-Thunder Wave
-Thunderbolt
-Dragon Pulse

Greninja (Jacque) Level 76
-Ice Beam
-Extrasensory
-Surf
-Dark Pulse

Venusaur (Jules) Level 76
-Strength
-Sleep Powder
-Sludge Bomb
-Energy Ball

Lucario (Jean) Level 74
-Aura Sphere
-Calm Mind
-Shadow Claw
-Dragon Pulse

Garchomp (Javert) Level 75
-Crunch
-Dragon Claw
-Fire Fang
-Earthquake

Charizard (Etienne) Level 80
-Air Slash
-Solar Beam
-Flamethrower
-Fly

Lucario's a whole different Pokemon now, knowing Flash Cannon and Shadow Ball instead of Calm Mind and Shadow Claw. I plan on switching Venusaur up a bit so that he can be more useful for the Battle Maison, but I'm not sure how. His movepool is awful for anything offensive.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Any tips how I can level my pokemon quick as possible to around lvl 70?



There's Island's suggestion, but even better you can trade it to one of your friends, that you can trust, with a Lucky Egg and have them train it for you. Since it is a Traded Pokemon it will get more EXP.

Lucky Egg+Trade+EXP Point O-Power on yourself or them.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

I just read the new breeding mechanic that hidden abilities have a small chance to be inherited even if the father has the hidden ability (Only using parents in the same evolutionary line or a ditto as one of the parents).

This is awesome, as I was waiting with getting the event Torchic 'till there was an objective Gen 6 IV measure, but now I can just breed the Hidden Ability onto another Torchic if the IVs turn out to be less good than I'd like.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2013)

E4 and Diantha were piss easy.. And then when I went for the rematch their levels stayed the same.

That's my only gripe in an otherwise almost-perfect game. 

9.5/10


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Any tips how I can level my pokemon quick as possible to around lvl 70?



I read that having at least 3 hearts in Pok?mon Amie nets an EXP boost.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for tips guys. E4 gives pretty shitty exp


----------



## Island (Oct 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just read the new breeding mechanic that hidden abilities have a small chance to be inherited even if the father has the hidden ability (Only using parents in the same evolutionary line or a ditto as one of the parents).
> 
> This is awesome, as I was waiting with getting the event Torchic 'till there was an objective Gen 6 IV measure, but now I can just breed the Hidden Ability onto another Torchic if the IVs turn out to be less good than I'd like.


If you want to save some time, you might as well just get that item that lets you change your Pokemon's ability.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Two ralts caught, but both with trace...


You have Y right? I'll trade you a Ralts with Synchronize for a Skrelp.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

No worries, caught a modest ralts with synchronize now.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Just letting you guys know, I've confirmed that you don't need to level your Doublade to 51 to get Sacred Sword. My Aegislash is only level 42 and Sacred Sword is learnable from the Move Relearner.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 18, 2013)

Speaking of Move Relearner, which city is he in?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Dendemille Town.

After the 6th gym at the end of Routes 15.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

How should I EV train my Mewtwo? Speed and Sp.Att?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

X or        Y?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Y                                       .


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Anybody know where the IV judge is?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 18, 2013)

Recently, I beat Team Flare at the Pokeball Factory and now I'm heading through Mamoswine Way(I think that's what it's called) to get my seventh badge.


----------



## Island (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> How should I EV train my Mewtwo? Speed and Sp.Att?





Eternity said:


> Y                                       .


Yes. Mega Mewtwo Y is essentially Mewtwo+ while Mega Mewtwo X is the bastard child of Medicham and regular Mewtwo.

The former should be Modest/Timid with Speed/Sp. Attack EVs while the latter should be Adamant/Jolly with Speed/Attack EVs.



Ken said:


> Anybody know where the IV judge is?


The Pokemon Center in the last city.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

what kind of move Sacred Sword is ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2013)

Doing a Y run now. 

>No EXP Share
>Grinding For perfect Natures
>EV training


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah found him on my own... thankfully most of my party members have good stats. Except the original starter who sucks ass.

If anyone wants Fennekin they can have it for Froakie.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

I have two froakies (well, second evo from friend safari with two different abilities)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2013)

_*Just noticed the Friend Safari feature. 

Needs friend codes*_

Gimme your friend codes!!!

Mines is *1590-5973-8600* BTW


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Add you now Kira. 

Mine is in my sig.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I have two froakies (well, second evo from friend safari with two different abilities)



Which one would you prefer to trade away? My friend code is 3823 8564 0153


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Ken said:


> Which one would you prefer to trade away? My friend code is 3823 8564 0153



I can give either. It's easy for me to find them again in the friend safari. Do you want Protean or the other ability?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2013)

*adds codes* 

Now I can play Pokemon Y tonight *hasn't played since Sunday due to work schedule*

Oh and and my sister also wanted to know if anyone wanted to add her as well.

Her Friend Code is 4468-2254-3419


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Adding her asap.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I can give either. It's easy for me to find them again in the friend safari. Do you want Protean or the other ability?



Protean would be preferable.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Trade me then. Name's Jonell.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 18, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *adds codes*
> 
> Now I can play Pokemon Y tonight *hasn't played since Sunday due to work schedule*
> 
> ...



I'll add you both, my friendcode is 5198-2498-4503


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Aigt, adding you


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

does anyone have a Ditto i can haz?

or-or-or a Vulpix?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

I have two dittos.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> does anyone have a Ditto i can haz?
> 
> or-or-or a Vulpix?



I could get a Ninetales for you or breed a Vulpix from it if you want.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> what kind of move Sacred Sword is ?







Kira Yamato said:


> _*Just noticed the Friend Safari feature.
> 
> Needs friend codes*_
> 
> ...





Kira Yamato said:


> *adds codes*
> 
> Now I can play Pokemon Y tonight *hasn't played since Sunday due to work schedule*
> 
> ...


Adding you both rn.

Mine is 3969-4808-5514.




Yami Munesanzun said:


> *does anyone have a Ditto i can haz?*
> 
> or-or-or a Vulpix?


Depends on what you got to trade for it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 18, 2013)

I could use a Ditto. 

Also, is there any way to pass down nature from parent to child and which gender?

4141-2307-5652


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I could use a Ditto.
> 
> Also, is there any way to pass down nature from parent to child and which gender?
> 
> 4141-2307-5652


Gender, no. Nature, yes. Give the parent with the nature you want to transfer an Everstone and the egg will have that nature.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I could get a Ninetales for you or breed a Vulpix from it if you want.



I'd prefer a Vulpix. 

my only preference to that end, though, is that it be female. pek

oh, and blunt, just serebii'd that Ditto can be found in Pokemon Village, so you can take your "Lvl 9 or under Zekrom" or some shit and gtfo.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Mine is 3969-4808-5514.





Seto Kaiba said:


> 4141-2307-5652


Added you both too.

5198-2498-4503


Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'd prefer a Vulpix.
> 
> my only preference to that end, though, is that it be female. pek



I'll go catch a Ninetales and breed one for you, what's your friend code?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

dunno, havent looked yet. 

btw, I put my Snorlax (second team) in the front, and all of these Haunters start mobbing me.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

FUCK

I accidentally traded away my Everstone. 

Does anybody have an extra one?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> FUCK
> 
> I accidentally traded away my Everstone.
> 
> Does anybody have an extra one?



Give me a Ditto.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Give me a Ditto.


I'll do it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 18, 2013)

I got a Modest and Adamant Charmander in Wonder Trade, lucky me.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> FUCK
> 
> I accidentally traded away my Everstone.
> 
> Does anybody have an extra one?



Gravelers have had them as held items in the previous games maybe they have in this one too.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'll do it



Nah. No Everstone for you. 

Yea, no idea where to look for this FC.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> _*Just noticed the Friend Safari feature.
> 
> Needs friend codes*_
> 
> ...





Kira Yamato said:


> *adds codes*
> 
> Now I can play Pokemon Y tonight *hasn't played since Sunday due to work schedule*
> 
> ...





blunt said:


> Adding you both rn.
> 
> Mine is 3969-4808-5514.
> 
> ...





Seto Kaiba said:


> I could use a Ditto.
> 
> Also, is there any way to pass down nature from parent to child and which gender?
> 
> 4141-2307-5652




Added you all


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Gravelers have had them as held items in the previous games maybe they have in this one too.


They only have a 5% chance of holding one. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nah. No Everstone for you.
> 
> Yea, no idea where to look for this FC.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Adding you both rn.
> 
> Mine is 3969-4808-5514.
> 
> ...





Alaude said:


> I'll add you both, my friendcode is 5198-2498-4503



Cool. added you both. 

Added Seto's as well.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


>



Ain't I a stinka'?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> _*Just noticed the Friend Safari feature.
> 
> Needs friend codes*_
> 
> ...



done and FC: 4682 8553 8521


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

I got an Adamant male Torchic with pretty good IVs (based on reocurring stats) and I just finished EV-training him (after making him catch Pok?rus) 

Also, I tested some things in Super Training and here are the results:
*-* *Super Training sees 252 points in a stat as the maximum.* If I recall correctly the max. was 255 in previous games. This helps us EV-train Pok?mon, because one doesn't have to keep track of the given EVs per se, one could just max. it out and the game'll tell you when it has 252 (the max.) points.
*-* *Pok?rus does NOT affect EVs obtained through bags nor the Super Training goal hitting mini-game* (though I only tested Lvl. 3 Atk, Spe and HP Super Training mini-games and Atk and Spe bags, I think it's safe to say that this counts for Super Training as a whole). This surprised me, as I'd expected that they'd incorporate Pok?rus' effect into Super Training as well. Too bad that it doesn't work (as far as I tested), as it would've taken me half the time I spent EV-training it if it did work.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 18, 2013)

cant you "buy" an everstone with BPs?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> They only have a 5% chance of holding one.



Vivillion has the ability Compoundeyes, which could help.


----------



## Fibito (Oct 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Kira Yamato  View Post
> *Just noticed the Friend Safari feature.
> 
> Needs friend codes*
> ...



added you all, mine is 4897-7374-0445


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2013)

Just copying/pasting this from the other thread.



Olivia said:


> My husband and I share the same 3DS (well it's his, too poor to buy my own 3DS ), so this is my FC as well.
> 
> Anyways, currently playing on X. I'll repost my friend code, although some may have already added it since my husband posted it.
> 
> ...




I added everyone from this thread as well.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

alright, whores, here we go.

3411-0513-6381


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

now that I am getting ready for Raichu any suggestion for move set and nature?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 18, 2013)

Added you Yami. Mine is in my sig.


Anyway, I am going to bed. Gnight.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> now that I am getting ready for Raichu any suggestion for move set and nature?



depends on what Offensive nature you go with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> depends on what Offensive nature you go with.



Physical is the way, I want to go.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2013)

*My 3DS FC:* 5215-0299-8754

If you add me let me know, so I can add you too (I'll add as many people from in this thread as I can, probably tomorrow).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Physical is the way, I want to go.



I would imagine Volt Tackle is the obvious choice.

Or, if that's not an option, you could go with Wild Charge.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm adding everyone that posts their fc. Mine is above.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I would imagine Volt Tackle is the obvious choice.
> 
> Or, if that's not an option, you could go with Wild Charge.



Yeah, I got the light ball.. So that is in the way. Also I got Ampharos to pass down Thunder Punch too..


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

I got another one. 

You fucks.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

So how do I get Affection up in Amie?

I just gotta rub my pokemon for awhile (lol)?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 18, 2013)

yay! 

so,is Vivillon any good?  heard that its actually pretty useful.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> So how do I get Affection up in Amie?
> 
> I just gotta rub my pokemon for awhile (lol)?



And feed puffs to it and play the mini games I think.


----------



## hehey (Oct 18, 2013)

....anyone have a Timid Gengar they would be willing to part with? I have a Jolly Bagon or a Hasty Lucario id be wiling to part with (also my only pokes pof worth really).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a Timid Haunter. :1

but i'd rather keep it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> yay!
> 
> so,is Vivillon any good?  heard that its actually pretty useful.


I didn't use Vivillon.

I traded one of my many Ralts.


----------



## hehey (Oct 18, 2013)

I just beet the 6th Gym (fairy).

Also here is my friend code of anyones interested, *2019-9762-9582*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2013)

Binding moves are powerful as fuck this gen. 1/8th damage a turn is insane if coupled with entry hazards and toxic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone who added me. 

Once again, my friend code is in my sig: *1590-5973-8600*


And my sister's friend code is:
*
4468-2254-3419*


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2013)

Took a nap while breeding lmao.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Thanks everyone who added me.
> 
> Once again, my friend code is in my sig: *1590-5973-8600*
> 
> ...



your sister, huh?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> alright, whores, here we go.
> 
> 3411-0513-6381





Scizor said:


> *My 3DS FC:* 5215-0299-8754
> 
> If you add me let me know, so I can add you too (I'll add as many people from in this thread as I can, probably tomorrow).



Added you both.



hehey said:


> I just beet the 6th Gym (fairy).
> 
> Also here is my friend code of anyones interested, *2019-9762-9582*



Added you too.

Now, hopefully I can get Electric/Bug Friend Safari unlocked. I need a Joltik


----------



## hehey (Oct 18, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> alright, whores, here we go.
> 
> 3411-0513-6381





Scizor said:


> *My 3DS FC:* 5215-0299-8754
> 
> If you add me let me know, so I can add you too (I'll add as many people from in this thread as I can, probably tomorrow).



Add my too Yami and Scizor, my FC is in my sig


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 18, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Thanks everyone who added me.
> 
> Once again, my friend code is in my sig: *1590-5973-8600*
> 
> ...





hehey said:


> I just beet the 6th Gym (fairy).
> 
> Also here is my friend code of anyones interested, *2019-9762-9582*





Yami Munesanzun said:


> alright, whores, here we go.
> 
> 3411-0513-6381





Scizor said:


> *My 3DS FC:* 5215-0299-8754
> 
> If you add me let me know, so I can add you too (I'll add as many people from in this thread as I can, probably tomorrow).



Added

Just leaving my FC here if anyone is interested: 4184-2519-0376


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 18, 2013)

My Honedge has gained 53 levels in the Day Care since I started trying to hatch a shiny


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Man, what I wouldn't give for a detailed guidebook of Lumiose City right about now... So many streets and so many places to enter, and I gotta enter 'em all... >.<



Here's your map.



Pesky Bug said:


> Btw, one clothing shop said I need to be more stylish and do activities in Lumiose before they'll sell me stuff (discriminating cunts), what does that include?



This should help.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anybody gotten the Shiny Charm yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2013)

I hate Magnezone in Super training


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2013)

Just wondering, how do you hit the big ball of yarn in "Head-It"?


----------



## ElementX (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anybody experimented with the terrain moves yet? I've only seen Clemont use one against me. They all have their own unique effects but apparently they also power up/weaken different types (i.e. Grassy Terrain heals pokemon on the ground, but also buff Grass moves). Seems like a cool variation on the weather moves.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Just wondering, how do you hit the big ball of yarn in "Head-It"?


No idea, I've never been able to do it. If you're trying to increase Affection as fast as possible, doing Unlimited is better.

 Maxed Affection on my Honedge and Sliggoo in under 15 minutes each and my Delphox in like 10 minutes (had a stockpile of the highest level Puffs so I just lost the game two times to reset the hunger/rub counter instead of actually trying to play the games, went waaaaaaaaay faster).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

edit: scratch that, 55 seconds.


----------



## .44 (Oct 18, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Just wondering, how do you hit the big ball of yarn in "Head-It"?



You're supposed to tap it as soon as the middle approaches the Pokemon. It gives 50 points.

Still, I miss it about 25% of the time, so I'm not sure.


Khris said:


> I hate Magnezone in Super training



It's one of the harder ones; just make sure you dodge the tall and thin balls horizontally and the short and wide balls vertically.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Binding moves are powerful as fuck this gen. 1/8th damage a turn is insane if coupled with entry hazards and toxic.



Fire Spin making its return eh?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

It has to be 5 centimeters away from the pokemon heads


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2013)

so no-one's impressed by my 55 second Picture Puzzle time, eh?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 18, 2013)

Binding moves got bumped from 1/16 to 1/8? I did think Clamp was doing more damage per turn than I thought.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2013)

So how many more of those super training thingys do I have to do to max a stat?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh wtf you can block the balls being shot at you with L?! All this time I relied on rapid fire


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Khris said:


> So how many more of those super training thingys do I have to do to max a stat?


A stat gets maxed at 252, at level 3 you're getting 12 points per round. So 21 times if you just do the games without using any bags.

Double-Up bags are awesome because you can get 24 points per round you use them in. Strength bags make your balls do about 1.5x as much damage, so you can finish games much faster. And Large bags of whatever stat you're training are good too; if you're a fast tapper they're usually much faster than doing the game itself and still gets you 12 points. 

All in all, it should take between 20-30 minutes to max a stat. Once you get really good at it, it should take between 18-20 minutes.

Pro-tip, if you're going to train an offensive stat with Super Training, do that first. As your offensive EVs go up, so does the amount of damage your balls do so it makes training go much faster as you get more points.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

Wait. How do I access the level 3 stat training? I've been spamming the +4 ones and relying on getting L training bags to speed up the process.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone got a Timid Ralts, or anything with Synchronize? Kinda want a good nature for my Larvesta. ??

Added everyone from the last page, FC's in my sig.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Wait. How do I access the level 3 stat training? I've been spamming the +4 ones and relying on getting L training bags to speed up the process.


Beat all the Level One (+4) games, then all the Level Two (+8) games with one pokemon. 

I recommend doing it with a pokemon whose stats you don't care about because you're going to fuck up their EV spread if you use one Poke to unlock all the games.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Beat all the Level One (+4) games, then all the Level Two (+8) games with one pokemon.
> 
> I recommend doing it with a pokemon whose stats you don't care about because you're going to fuck up their EV spread if you use one Poke to unlock all the games.



Ahh that explains. I haven't done the defense one yet because there hasn't been a need too. Guess I'll use a fully trained EV Pokemon. Thanks again!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 18, 2013)

WTF. Caught Zygarde, closed my 3DS while I went in another room, came back and opened it, and the fucking screens are black and the thing was acting like it is still closed. Turned it off and had to start that fight over again  someone please explain what the fuck happened and why.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

I recommend you do it with a pokemon that uses blue balls.

Like holy shit they rock


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

The Punk in the Lost Hotel just told me I wasn't stylish enough to meet "The Boss."


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> The Punk in the Lost Hotel just told me I wasn't stylish enough to meet "The Boss."



You have to learn all the Roller Skating tricks to meet "The Boss"


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2013)

Call me stupid, but I didn't know there were roller skating tricks until now.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> WTF. Caught Zygarde, closed my 3DS while I went in another room, came back and opened it, and the fucking screens are black and the thing was acting like it is still closed. Turned it off and had to start that fight over again  someone please explain what the fuck happened and why.



Clearly you had a pissed off Zygarde.


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Call me stupid, but I didn't know there were roller skating tricks until now.



There's a few. Not exactly sure how many though.

I've only been able to do one, and it's always been purely on accident.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2013)

I know how to do the double dash & the spin circle thing.

no idea how to do that backflip tho


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2013)

I've never done skate tricks either


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 18, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> I know how to do the double dash & the spin circle thing.
> 
> no idea how to do that backflip tho



pretty sure for a backflip you need to dash off a ledge. ??


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2013)

> Guy tries to sell me Blastoise's Mega Stone in Lumiose

> It's $500, 000

>


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2013)

Don't worry Hydro


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

This is the best thing ever.

My phone sucks with pictures.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Don't worry Hydro






ALL OF MY YES


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Is there something going on in that picture besides a girl riding a Lapras? I can't tell


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Is there something going on in that picture besides a girl riding a Lapras? I can't tell



No, not at all. Told you my phone sucks with pictures. 

I just love the fact that I'm seeing an actual Lapras using Surf, as opposed to some blob you sit on.


----------



## hehey (Oct 18, 2013)

How do i put friends on my game, i got a few friend codes on the 3ds but i still only see passerby's and acquaintances but no friends


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> No, not at all. Told you my phone sucks with pictures.
> 
> I just love the fact that I'm seeing an actual Lapras using Surf, as opposed to some blob you sit on.


The first time I saw my character surf this gen, I started crying from laughing so hard. The blob this gen is so tiny, it looks like we're constantly struggling not to fall off


----------



## Bioness (Oct 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> There's a few. Not exactly sure how many though.
> 
> I've only been able to do one, and it's always been purely on accident.



You actually unlock them by doing all the previous ones.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2013)

hehey said:


> How do i put friends on my game, i got a few friend codes on the 3ds but i still only see passerby's and acquaintances but no friends



*EDIT:* Think they have to be online at the same time as you. IDK


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> The first time I saw my character surf this gen, I started crying from laughing so hard. The blob this gen is so tiny, it looks like we're constantly struggling not to fall off



I only intend to use Lapras, but I'll probably catch another water type and see for myself. 



Bioness said:


> You actually unlock them by doing all the previous ones.



Ahhh okay.



Hydro Spiral said:


> *EDIT:* Think they have to be on at the same time as you. IDK



Dammit you keep editing this before I can get in a "Take them to a hotel for bonding time" joke in.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

The Roller Skate tricks are found by talking to Skaters in Luminose City. Exact location, I have no bloody idea. The town is too big to remember.

@hehey both players need to add each other's FC and when they are online in game, they will show up.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Dammit you keep editing this before I can get in a "Take them to a hotel for bonding time" joke in.



Sorry 'bout that


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Hatched perfect nature Fenniken first egg.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Big Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

Where do I figure out my friend code?


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Where do I figure out my friend code?



Turn your 3DS on, and click on the smilie face at the top when it's at Home.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

It isn't displaying a code, it's all question marks


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Delphox is going to wreck in WiFi.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

WiFi team

Delphox, Greninja, Chesnaught, Sylveon, Aegislash, Goodra


----------



## ElementX (Oct 18, 2013)

Just realized how lucky I was to get a female Tyrunt.  Didn't know they were so rare.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> It isn't displaying a code, it's all question marks


You have to go to the Mii Creator app or something like that and make a Mii for yourself. Then you go click the smiley and get your friend code.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

What do you guys think of the above yeam? Seems like I have comoeltely coverage.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Hard to judge without movesets.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Still debating that right now. Just eving them. Move sets will be the easy part. 

Speaking of which can anyone give me a Froakie?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2013)

OMFG I GOT A SHINY NOIBAT AFTER 7 BOXES. TOTALLY WORTH IT. I WILL SPEND AN ETERNITY OF AMIE WITH THIS NOIBAT.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Still debating that right now. Just eving them. Move sets will be the easy part.
> 
> Speaking of which can anyone give me a Froakie?



I can breed one for you, if you don't care about its nature.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I can breed one for you, if you don't care about its nature.



Kay, I'll hatch a fenniken or Chespin for you. Your choice on which one.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> OMFG I GOT A SHINY NOIBAT AFTER 7 BOXES. TOTALLY WORTH IT. I WILL SPEND AN ETERNITY OF AMIE WITH THIS NOIBAT.


Congrats 

Masuda?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Kay, I'll hatch a fenniken or Chespin for you. Your choice on which one.



Chespin please!


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Congrats
> 
> Masuda?



Yep. Will post pics soon


----------



## Blunt (Oct 18, 2013)

I was thinking of Masuda-ing a Shiny Honedge, but really, the more I look at my regular Aegislash the more I like its coloring better.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Chespin please!



Hatched it. Let me know when you're ready.

5343 8528 4888


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Hatched it. Let me know when you're ready.
> 
> 5343 8528 4888



Likewise, 5370-1530-7014


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

One sec let me get my pizza.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

What the fuck is it with Californians in Wonder Trade and Pikachu? Literally, every single Californian I've traded with on Wonder Trade (and there's been like 7) have given me a Pikachu.

This guy's name was ThxObama. I'm fucking done


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

I got wonder traded a speed boost Japanese torchic.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

you guys can get them on Friend Safari (the starters) with hidden abilities.

Chespin's ability is pretty boss, immunity to bomb & ball techniques.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

The Japanese are the fucking best. Just got a Japanese Modest Charmander.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> OMFG I GOT A SHINY NOIBAT AFTER 7 BOXES. TOTALLY WORTH IT. I WILL SPEND AN ETERNITY OF AMIE WITH THIS NOIBAT.



So lucky  still working on Honedge


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

TittyNipple, what was your method for hatching/picking up/depositing eggs?

Slowpoke is so fucking glorious in 3D


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Ironman, it says you aren't avalaible o_o

edit: nvm


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Iron Man!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> you guys can get them on Friend Safari (the starters) with hidden abilities.
> 
> Chespin's ability is pretty boss, immunity to bomb & ball techniques.



Can I find Gooey Goomy in safari?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Thanks Iron Man!



I should be thanking you. Now I have the breeders for my team.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

not too surebut most people are reporting hidden abilities from the friend safari.

funny how everyone was hyped up over Talonflame but I've seen nobody use it since the games come out  tho the mediocre stats could be why


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Took froggen to victory road. Already a frogadier


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> TittyNipple, what was your method for hatching/picking up/depositing eggs?
> 
> Slowpoke is so fucking glorious in 3D



Use Flame body poke on top (Talonflame pre evo), bike around route 7 and do 5 eggs at a time, deposit them, get more eggs, etc.

Masuda Method with German Male Noibat and Female Canadian Noibat.


*Spoiler*: __ 









my baby <3


----------



## .44 (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> The Japanese are the fucking best. Just got a Japanese Modest Charmander.



Mofos just sent me a Bidoof.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

.44 where the eff have you been?


----------



## .44 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have used NF rather sparingly. 

But I needed to discuss Pokemon with people. The world works in mysterious ways.

ALSO HI.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Bet you don't remember me.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

.44 said:


> Mofos just sent me a Bidoof.


Michael! 

I enrolled in an LSAT prep course 




.44 said:


> Mofos just sent me a Bidoof.


I'll destroy them for you.

Hiroshima style.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> done and FC: 4682 8553 8521





Yami Munesanzun said:


> alright, whores, here we go.
> 
> 3411-0513-6381





Eternity said:


> Added you Yami. Mine is in my sig.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am going to bed. Gnight.





Scizor said:


> *My 3DS FC:* 5215-0299-8754
> 
> If you add me let me know, so I can add you too (I'll add as many people from in this thread as I can, probably tomorrow).





hehey said:


> I just beet the 6th Gym (fairy).
> 
> Also here is my friend code of anyones interested, *2019-9762-9582*





RedZ1900 said:


> Added
> 
> Just leaving my FC here if anyone is interested: 4184-2519-0376



Add y'all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Use Flame body poke on top (Talonflame pre evo), bike around route 7 and do 5 eggs at a time, deposit them, get more eggs, etc.
> 
> Masuda Method with German Male Noibat and Female Canadian Noibat.
> 
> ...



Ouch. Them Attack IV's on dat Modest mon XD.

Going for mixed? ( It might have bad sp.attk IV's potentially)


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ouch. Them Attack IV's on dat Modest mon XD.
> 
> Going for mixed? ( It might have bad sp.attk IV's potentially)


Where are you seeing stats?


----------



## .44 (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Bet you don't remember me.


You've changed your name, but I looked through your thread history.

I know who you are.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Its charactersitic is proud of its power so I know the potential spread. But you can go deeper with the checking with IV calculators or base stat estimations


----------



## .44 (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> Michael!
> I enrolled in an LSAT prep course
> I'll destroy them for you.
> Hiroshima style.


Hello, good sir. 

WHICH ONE???


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

.44 said:


> You've changed your name, but I looked through your thread history.
> 
> I know who you are.



Oh.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> What the fuck is it with Californians in Wonder Trade and Pikachu? Literally, every single Californian I've traded with on Wonder Trade (and there's been like 7) have given me a Pikachu.
> 
> This guy's name was ThxObama. I'm fucking done



Can't say I didn't help.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Last post will be mine!


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 19, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

